# Ho fallito



## Elisa (4 Maggio 2010)

Non avevo il coraggio di scrivere da giorni...dopo due settimane sono crollata...
Ora aspetto i vostri "insulti"... io non riesco a chiudere questa storia, non so' che dirvi. Lui non fa' che dirmi che mi ama anche se non possiamo lasciare tutto x stare insieme. Non ne ha il coraggio. 
So' benissimo che se non ce l'ha ora non l'avra' mai, ma io non riesco a rinunciare al suo amore, anche quel poco che riesce a darmi e che comunque e' fatto di quotidianita'. Ci sentiamo tante volte a giorno e parliamo di tutto come una "coppia normale", ci vediamo almeno due volte a settimana, ci confidiamo e ci aiutiamo.
Cosa provo per mio marito? un bene profondo, ma non quello che provo per lui e sono sicura non sia solo xche' sia "l'altro"...
E' una situazione assurda che mi fa soffrire...ma io non riesco a venirne fuori. 
Ora aspetto di essere giustamente "giudicata"...volevo essere "onesta", almeno qui, e dirvi la verita', dopo tutto quello che avete cercato di farmi capire, ve lo dovevo...


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Non avevo il coraggio di scrivere da giorni...dopo due settimane sono crollata...
> Ora aspetto i vostri "insulti"... io non riesco a chiudere questa storia, non so' che dirvi. Lui non fa' che dirmi che mi ama anche se non possiamo lasciare tutto x stare insieme. Non ne ha il coraggio.
> So' benissimo che se non ce l'ha ora non l'avra' mai, ma io non riesco a rinunciare al suo amore, anche quel poco che riesce a darmi e che comunque e' fatto di quotidianita'. Ci sentiamo tante volte a giorno e parliamo di tutto come una "coppia normale", ci vediamo almeno due volte a settimana, ci confidiamo e ci aiutiamo.
> Cosa provo per mio marito? un bene profondo, ma non quello che provo per lui e sono sicura non sia solo xche' sia "l'altro"...
> ...



Io non ti insulterò perchè la tua situazione e il tuo non evolverti fa parte della prassi di queste storie. Daltronde non dev'essere semplice uscirne se no nsi ha collaborazione anche dall'altra parte. Io ho avuto un'amante fantastica da questo punto di vista, quasi una terapeuta. Il tuo scusami (e qui si che insulto) è proprio un bastardo.


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Non avevo il coraggio di scrivere da giorni...dopo due settimane sono crollata...
> Ora aspetto i vostri "insulti"... io non riesco a chiudere questa storia, non so' che dirvi. Lui non fa' che dirmi che mi ama anche se non possiamo lasciare tutto x stare insieme. Non ne ha il coraggio.
> So' benissimo che se non ce l'ha ora non l'avra' mai, ma io non riesco a rinunciare al suo amore, anche quel poco che riesce a darmi e che comunque e' fatto di quotidianita'. Ci sentiamo tante volte a giorno e parliamo di tutto come una "coppia normale", ci vediamo almeno due volte a settimana, ci confidiamo e ci aiutiamo.
> Cosa provo per mio marito? un bene profondo, ma non quello che provo per lui e sono sicura non sia solo xche' sia "l'altro"...
> ...


Ma in realtà, cosa ti fa veramente soffrire? Il non riuscire a venirne fuori, o il non riuscire a vivertela senza sensi di colpa?


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io non ti insulterò perchè la tua situazione e il tuo non evolverti fa parte della prassi di queste storie. Daltronde non dev'essere semplice uscirne se no nsi ha collaborazione anche dall'altra parte. Io ho avuto un'amante fantastica da questo punto di vista, quasi una terapeuta. *Il tuo scusami (e qui si che insulto) è proprio un bastardo*.


 scusa, ma come fai a giudicare con questa sicurezza un altro di cui non sai nulla?


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Cosa provo per mio marito? un bene profondo, ma non quello che provo per lui e sono sicura non sia solo xche' sia "l'altro"...
> E' una situazione assurda che mi fa soffrire...ma io non riesco a venirne fuori.
> Ora aspetto di essere giustamente "giudicata"...volevo essere "onesta", almeno qui, e dirvi la verita', dopo tutto quello che avete cercato di farmi capire, ve lo dovevo...


Io non ti giudico, mi spiace per la sofferenza, ma se non riesci ad uscirne un perchè ci sarà. Forse hai soltanto bisogno di altro tempo per capire.


----------



## Nuvola (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Non avevo il coraggio di scrivere da giorni...dopo due settimane sono crollata...
> Ora aspetto i vostri "insulti"... io non riesco a chiudere questa storia, non so' che dirvi. Lui non fa' che dirmi che mi ama anche se non possiamo lasciare tutto x stare insieme. Non ne ha il coraggio.
> So' benissimo che se non ce l'ha ora non l'avra' mai, ma io non riesco a rinunciare al suo amore, anche quel poco che riesce a darmi e che comunque e' fatto di quotidianita'. Ci sentiamo tante volte a giorno e parliamo di tutto come una "coppia normale", ci vediamo almeno due volte a settimana, ci confidiamo e ci aiutiamo.
> Cosa provo per mio marito? un bene profondo, ma non quello che provo per lui e sono sicura non sia solo xche' sia "l'altro"...
> ...


Devi sbatterci la testa, solo così capirai quale sia la strada più giusta per te, non per gli altri, ma solo per te stessa.
Non hai fallito, stai valutando tutte le possibilità per non dover dire un giorno:"Se mi fossi comportata in modo diverso magari...". Devi essere forte e sopportare il peso della sofferenza.


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Non avevo il coraggio di scrivere da giorni...dopo due settimane sono crollata...
> Ora aspetto i vostri "insulti"... io non riesco a chiudere questa storia, non so' che dirvi. Lui non fa' che dirmi che mi ama anche se non possiamo lasciare tutto x stare insieme. Non ne ha il coraggio.
> So' benissimo che se non ce l'ha ora non l'avra' mai, ma io non riesco a rinunciare al suo amore, anche quel poco che riesce a darmi e che comunque e' fatto di quotidianita'. Ci sentiamo tante volte a giorno e parliamo di tutto come una "coppia normale", ci vediamo almeno due volte a settimana, ci confidiamo e ci aiutiamo.
> Cosa provo per mio marito? un bene profondo, ma non quello che provo per lui e sono sicura non sia solo xche' sia "l'altro"...
> ...


Ciao Elisa!
 Ti ho letta con interesse e in te ho trovato l'autocompiacimento che ha chi giace immobile nelle soffitte polverose.
Un autocompiacimento malato che si maschera da ricerca di aiuto.
Una ricerca di conferma della vigorosità di quello che di ignobile pensiamo di star facendo che si esplica nel manifestarlo, ricevere consigli, incentivi e biasimo, e poi dichiararne l'ineluttabilità!
Come a farsi stilare cento preventivi per riparare il tetto di casa e ricevere nel frattempo pacche sulle spalle perchè non si può vivere così e poi non fare nulla perchè si continuano a spendere tutti i soldi al bingo!
Allora non si sta poi tanto male a farsi piovere in testa mentre si dorme!
Oppure il bingo ci piace troppo per smettere di giocarci!

Invece fai bene a giocare a bingo con l'amante!
Che se crolla il tetto magari ci resta sotto il tuo marito inutile!

Tu non hai le spalle abbastanza larghe per tutto.
Nessuno le ha!
Ciao!


----------



## Lettrice (4 Maggio 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Elisa!
> *Ti ho letta con interesse e in te ho trovato l'autocompiacimento che ha chi giace immobile nelle soffitte polverose.
> Un autocompiacimento malato che si maschera da ricerca di aiuto.
> Una ricerca di conferma della vigorosità di quello che di ignobile pensiamo di star facendo che si esplica nel manifestarlo, ricevere consigli, incentivi e biasimo, e poi dichiararne l'ineluttabilità!*
> ...


Esagerato!
Guarda che la santa inquisizione e' gia' passata:condom:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAn7baRbhx4


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> scusa, ma come fai a giudicare con questa sicurezza un altro di cui non sai nulla?



be insomma, è da un pò di tempo che ce ne parla....


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Maggio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Esagerato!
> Guarda che la santa inquisizione e' gia' passata:condom:


Ohibò!
Quanto tempo ho sprecato a riscrivere il Malleus Maleficarum col sangue su pelle umana...
Lo smaltirò assieme ai rifiuti organici.


----------



## Elisa (4 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma in realtà, cosa ti fa veramente soffrire? Il non riuscire a venirne fuori, o il non riuscire a vivertela senza sensi di colpa?


mi fa soffrire essere in questa "gabbia". Non posso stare senza di lui, per il quale io avrei la forza di ribaltare la mia vita mentre lui no...non se la sente. Ha troppe paure e forse anche le sue ragioni, non so'...
Io quando lo vedo e torno a casa, mi mordo la lingua x non dire tutto a mio marito xche' dopo tanti anni mi pesa...ma lui ha paura delle conseguenze che ne verrebbero fuori. Lo so' che x voi e' difficile, ma io credo al suo amore...che poi sia un codardo egoista, questo si...


----------



## Papero (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Non avevo il coraggio di scrivere da giorni...dopo due settimane sono crollata...
> Ora aspetto i vostri "insulti"... io non riesco a chiudere questa storia, non so' che dirvi. Lui non fa' che dirmi che mi ama anche se non possiamo lasciare tutto x stare insieme. Non ne ha il coraggio.
> So' benissimo che se non ce l'ha ora non l'avra' mai, ma io non riesco a rinunciare al suo amore, anche quel poco che riesce a darmi e che comunque e' fatto di quotidianita'. Ci sentiamo tante volte a giorno e parliamo di tutto come una "coppia normale", ci vediamo almeno due volte a settimana, ci confidiamo e ci aiutiamo.
> Cosa provo per mio marito? un bene profondo, ma non quello che provo per lui e sono sicura non sia solo xche' sia "l'altro"...
> ...


Se non mi facesse fatica andrei a ricercare quello che ti avevo scritto nell'altro 3ad. Ci avrei giurato che ci ricascavi, ero sicuro e ci avrei scommesso qualsiasi cosa. La tua è una sconfitta, parecchio brutta tra l'altro ma era ovvio che succedesse questo

Voi continuerete questo rapporto marcio fino a che te o lui verrete sgamati da qualcuno e allora, se i vs partners ve lo permetteranno, vi troverete di fronte a un bivio: o di qua o di la!

E non venire a raccontare che a tuo marito vuoi un gran bene perchè è una stronzata bella e buona

:incazzato:


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> E non venire a raccontare che a tuo marito vuoi un gran bene perchè è una stronzata bella e buona
> 
> :incazzato:


Voler bene è una cosa, amare un'altra.


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Non avevo il coraggio di scrivere da giorni...dopo due settimane sono crollata...
> Ora aspetto i vostri "insulti"... io non riesco a chiudere questa storia, non so' che dirvi. Lui non fa' che dirmi che mi ama anche se non possiamo lasciare tutto x stare insieme. Non ne ha il coraggio.
> So' benissimo che se non ce l'ha ora non l'avra' mai, ma io non riesco a rinunciare al suo amore, anche quel poco che riesce a darmi e che comunque e' fatto di quotidianita'. Ci sentiamo tante volte a giorno e parliamo di tutto come una "coppia normale", ci vediamo almeno due volte a settimana, ci confidiamo e ci aiutiamo.
> Cosa provo per mio marito? un bene profondo, ma non quello che provo per lui e sono sicura non sia solo xche' sia "l'altro"...
> ...


Pare evidente che tu vuoi credere ad ogni costo a questa storia, anche se lui ti ha già "parcheggiato" fra gli amori non realizzabili ma comodi e disponibili...

Non è questione di giudicare, ma di indurti a cercare i vuoti che hai dentro di te visto che ti accontenti di ciò che passa il convento e hai accettato, ricadendoci, di stare in stand by non solo verso tuo marito, ma verso il tuo futuro...ovviamente finchè non dovesse succedere qualcosa che farà scappare lui a gambe levate e lascerebbe te col cerino in mano...

L'importante è metterlo in conto ed esserne consapevoli...


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> mi fa soffrire essere in questa "gabbia". Non posso stare senza di lui, per il quale io avrei la forza di ribaltare la mia vita mentre lui no...non se la sente. Ha troppe paure e forse anche le sue ragioni, non so'...
> *Io quando lo vedo e torno a casa, mi mordo la lingua x non dire tutto a mio marito xche' dopo tanti anni mi pesa...ma lui ha paura delle conseguenze che ne verrebbero fuori*. Lo so' che x voi e' difficile, ma io credo al suo amore...che poi sia un codardo egoista, questo si...


mah.. in ogni caso solo tu puoi valutare quando sia pesante la situazione.. solo non dare troppo per scontato tuo marito.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Non avevo il coraggio di scrivere da giorni...dopo due settimane sono crollata...
> Ora aspetto i vostri "insulti"... io non riesco a chiudere questa storia, non so' che dirvi. Lui *non fa' che dirmi che mi ama anche se non possiamo lasciare tutto x stare insieme*. Non ne ha il coraggio.
> So' benissimo che se non ce l'ha ora non l'avra' mai, ma io non riesco a rinunciare al suo amore, anche quel poco che riesce a darmi e che comunque e' fatto di quotidianita'. Ci sentiamo tante volte a giorno e parliamo di tutto come una "coppia normale", ci vediamo almeno due volte a settimana, ci confidiamo e ci aiutiamo.
> Cosa provo per mio marito? un bene profondo, ma non quello che provo per lui e sono sicura non sia solo xche' sia "l'altro"...
> ...


parlando a te come persona, non come moglie che sta tradendo il marito ignaro

se una tua amica single accettasse questo discorso grassettato, cosa le diresti?

che questo pdm mette le mani avanti per farle capire che non deve pretendere niente
"tromba e zitta, ma fingiamo che sia ammmore che mi gratifica di più"

se tu dicessi, lo fa da dio ed è l'unica cosa che mi interessa
sarebbe sbagliato e pericoloso
ma contenta tu ...


invece tu dici di amarlo e ti azzerbini accettando le briciole della sua menzogna d'amore

il problema qui non è che manchi di rispetto a tuo marito
ma che manchi di rispetto a te stessa


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> mi fa soffrire essere in questa "gabbia". Non posso stare senza di lui, per il quale io avrei la forza di ribaltare la mia vita mentre lui no...non se la sente. Ha troppe paure e forse anche le sue ragioni, non so'...
> Io quando lo vedo e torno a casa, mi mordo la lingua x non dire tutto a mio marito xche' dopo tanti anni mi pesa...ma lui ha paura delle conseguenze che ne verrebbero fuori. Lo so' che x voi e' difficile, ma io credo al suo amore...*che poi sia un codardo egoista, questo si*...


La tua sconfitta non sta nell'esserci ricascata, ma nel aver chiaro chi e cosa è lui e fartelo bastare....vali così poco ai tuoi occhi?


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> parlando a te come persona, non come moglie che sta tradendo il marito ignaro
> 
> se una tua amica single accettasse questo discorso grassettato, cosa le diresti?
> 
> ...


Non tutti hanno il coraggio di buttare all'aria matrimoni e famiglie. Lo so non è una bella cosa ma il mondo non è fatto di super eroi. Certo non si potrà andare avanti così all'infinito, prima o poi qualcosa succederà. Ma a questo continuare ad insistere che se è amore vero si combatte contro tutto e contro tutti non ci credo.


----------



## Papero (4 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Voler bene è una cosa, amare un'altra.


ah grazie dell'informazione :up:


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La tua sconfitta non sta nell'esserci ricascata, ma nel aver chiaro chi e cosa è lui e fartelo bastare....vali così poco ai tuoi occhi?



Quoto


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> parlando a te come persona, non come moglie che sta tradendo il marito ignaro
> 
> se una tua amica single accettasse questo discorso grassettato, cosa le diresti?
> 
> ...


per me no. a se stessa non manca di rispetto se è vero che l'altro lo ama.


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Non tutti hanno il coraggio di buttare all'aria matrimoni e famiglie. Lo so non è una bella cosa ma il mondo non è fatto di super eroi. *Certo non si potrà andare avanti così all'infinito, prima o poi qualcosa succederà*. Ma a questo continuare ad insistere che se è amore vero si combatte contro tutto e contro tutti non ci credo.


Ma certo, "solo" due famiglie nel panico e nel caos...ma che vuoi che sia...


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma certo, "solo" due famiglie nel panico e nel caos...ma che vuoi che sia...


Beh Elisa sarebbe disposta a chiudere il suo matrimonio mi pare.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Non tutti hanno il coraggio di buttare all'aria matrimoni e famiglie. Lo so non è una bella cosa ma il mondo non è fatto di super eroi. Certo non si potrà andare avanti così all'infinito, prima o poi qualcosa succederà. Ma a questo continuare ad insistere che se è amore vero si combatte contro tutto e contro tutti non ci credo.


mi hai quotato
ma in quel post il suo matrimonio era del tutto incidentale
(infatti, le dicevo di pensare se il racconto venisse da una single)

spesso si taccia di scarso amor proprio il coniuge tradito che cerca di recuperare il rapporto col traditore
accettare da un amante pezzentate del genere non è molto ma molto più significativo al riguardo?

poi
se mi rispondi cose del genere "all'amor non si comanda" sappi che cercherò di evitare di essere bannata


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Beh Elisa sarebbe disposta a chiudere il suo matrimonio mi pare.


Solo in funzione dell'altro che, guarda caso, non vuol affatto chiudere il suo...:sonar:

Come dicevo sopra, col cerino in mano resterà solo lei...


----------



## Elisa (4 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Solo in funzione dell'altro che, guarda caso, non vuol affatto chiudere il suo...:sonar:
> 
> Come dicevo sopra, col cerino in mano resterà solo lei...


Certo, sto' con mio marito xche' gli voglio bene e dobbiamo crescere insieme i bimbi. Lui e' vero, non sa' che lo tradisco forse, ma ha ben chiaro che non sono felice e che non c'e' + "amore".


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi hai quotato
> ma in quel post il suo matrimonio era del tutto incidentale
> (infatti, le dicevo di pensare se il racconto venisse da una single)
> 
> ...


lo è di molto.. ma ti dimostra anche che se era una storia da poco non sarebbe durata tutto questo tempo, sia per lui che per lei.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> per me no. a se stessa non manca di rispetto se è vero che l'altro lo ama.


 
la ama e resta con sua moglie anche se lei vorrebbe chiarire la situazione????

e appena elisa torna da lui, dopo esser rimasta discosta per un po', non trova di meglio che ribadire che "non possono lasciare tutto per stare insieme"?

bell'amore
complimenti


----------



## Iris (4 Maggio 2010)

Qui c'è poco da insultare, cara Elisa....anche perchè temo che sarai tu a pagare la situazione più degli altri.
Non sei felice con il tuo amante, perchè hai già capito che rimarrà tale per te, e non sei neanche felice con tuo marito. E' un equilibrio questo che potrà venire a mancarti presto.
E se rimarrai sola? Ho l'impressione che tu non sia in grado di affrontare la solitudine.


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Certo, sto' con mio marito xche' gli voglio bene e dobbiamo crescere insieme i bimbi. Lui e' vero, non sa' che lo tradisco forse, ma ha ben chiaro che non sono felice e che non c'e' + "amore".


Un conto è vedere la propria moglie insoddisfatta e non capirne a fondo i motivi o sottovalutandoli, altro sapere che quotidianamente ti senti con un altro e sei "distratta" dal vostro rapporto perchè hai qualcun altro in mente... e non solo in mente...

La sua reazione potrebbe esser molto diversa da quella che immagini (mi pare tu la supponga "soft"....)..


----------



## Amoremio (4 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo è di molto.. ma ti dimostra anche che se era una storia da poco non sarebbe durata tutto questo tempo, sia per lui che per lei.


non condivido


----------



## Iris (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Certo, sto' con mio marito xche' gli voglio bene e dobbiamo crescere insieme i bimbi. Lui e' vero, non sa' che lo tradisco forse, ma ha ben chiaro che non sono felice e che non c'e' + "amore".


Proprio sicura che tuo marito non sappia niente? e se magari lui si coltivasse un'altra vita parallela, mentre tu ti barcameni tra marito, figli, lavoro e amante? Stai attenta.


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la ama e resta con sua moglie anche se lei vorrebbe chiarire la situazione????
> 
> e appena elisa torna da lui, dopo esser rimasta discosta per un po', non trova di meglio che ribadire che "non possono lasciare tutto per stare insieme"?
> 
> ...


ma ti pare che se uno vuole davvero cambiare la sua vita aspetta 10.000 anni e un miracolo?
io dico di no. 
alla fine nemmeno lei vuole cambiare niente però non digerisce il fatto che lui tenga una certa distanza. a me pare la solita competizione femminile, più che altro, e ci scommetto che se finisse la competizione finirebbe anche tutto il resto...a naso, eh..


----------



## Papero (4 Maggio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Proprio sicura che tuo marito non sappia niente? e se magari lui si coltivasse un'altra vita parallela, mentre tu ti barcameni tra marito, figli, lavoro e amante? Stai attenta.


Si va a finire che lei è la vittima!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (4 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma ti pare che se uno vuole davvero cambiare la sua vita aspetta 10.000 anni e un miracolo?
> io dico di no.
> *alla fine nemmeno lei vuole cambiare niente però non digerisce il fatto che lui tenga una certa distanza.* a me pare la solita competizione femminile, più che altro, e ci scommetto che finita la competizione finirebbe anche tutto il resto...a naso, eh..


Quoto


----------



## gas (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Non avevo il coraggio di scrivere da giorni...dopo due settimane sono crollata...
> Ora aspetto i vostri "insulti"... io non riesco a chiudere questa storia, non so' che dirvi. Lui non fa' che dirmi che mi ama anche se non possiamo lasciare tutto x stare insieme. Non ne ha il coraggio.
> So' benissimo che se non ce l'ha ora non l'avra' mai, ma io non riesco a rinunciare al suo amore, anche quel poco che riesce a darmi e che comunque e' fatto di quotidianita'. Ci sentiamo tante volte a giorno e parliamo di tutto come una "coppia normale", ci vediamo almeno due volte a settimana, ci confidiamo e ci aiutiamo.
> Cosa provo per mio marito? un bene profondo, ma non quello che provo per lui e sono sicura non sia solo xche' sia "l'altro"...
> ...


E' molto che stai con lui?


----------



## Amoremio (4 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma ti pare che se uno vuole davvero cambiare la sua vita aspetta 10.000 anni e un miracolo?
> io dico di no.
> alla fine nemmeno lei vuole cambiare niente però non digerisce il fatto che lui tenga una certa distanza. a me pare la solita competizione femminile, più che altro, e ci scommetto che se finisse la competizione finirebbe anche tutto il resto...a naso, eh..


e allora cosa c'entra parlar d'amore?


----------



## Elisa (4 Maggio 2010)

e' assolutamente impensabile che lui mi ami ma non se la sente di fare un casino buttando all'aria due famiglie x ricominciare una vita nuova con me?
E se fosse solo sesso, con tutte le menate e i problemi che ha sempre avuto con me, non se ne cercerebbe una molto + semplice da "tenere a bada"? io non sono mica chissa' che e non faccio nulla di "particolare"...sono una persona NORMALE! e di .... in giro ce ne sono tante!! che non chiederebbe NIENTE e lui potrebbe essere sicuramente + tranquillo, cosa che con me e' impossibile!

p.s. due anni fa avevo detto a mio marito che ero innamorata di un altro...ma poi si e' cercato di salvare il salvabile x i bimbi...


----------



## Iris (4 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Si va a finire che lei è la vittima!!! :rotfl:


Potrebbe finire schiacciata dalla situazione.
Onestamente non credo neanche che la distrazione di certi mariti sia un caso.


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e allora cosa c'entra parlar d'amore?


infatti, se rileggi, ho scritto "se" è vero che lei lo ama.


----------



## gas (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> e' assolutamente impensabile che lui mi ami ma non se la sente di fare un casino buttando all'aria due famiglie x ricominciare una vita nuova con me?
> E se fosse solo sesso, con tutte le menate e i problemi che ha sempre avuto con me, non se ne cercerebbe una molto + semplice da "tenere a bada"? io non sono mica chissa' che e non faccio nulla di "particolare"...sono una persona NORMALE! e di .... in giro ce ne sono tante!! che non chiederebbe NIENTE e lui potrebbe essere sicuramente + tranquillo, cosa che con me e' impossibile!
> 
> p.s. due anni fa avevo detto a mio marito che ero innamorata di un altro...ma poi si e' cercato di salvare il salvabile x i bimbi...


 Quando si ama una persona non la si ama solo se non ti da problemi di sorta. Probabilmente ti ama proprio perchè sei una persona normale.


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> e' assolutamente impensabile che lui mi ami ma non se la sente di fare un casino buttando all'aria due famiglie x ricominciare una vita nuova con me?
> E se fosse solo sesso, con tutte le menate e i problemi che ha sempre avuto con me, non se ne cercerebbe una molto + semplice da "tenere a bada"? io non sono mica chissa' che e non faccio nulla di "particolare"...sono una persona NORMALE! e di .... in giro ce ne sono tante!! che non chiederebbe NIENTE e lui potrebbe essere sicuramente + tranquillo, cosa che con me e' impossibile!
> 
> p.s.* due anni fa avevo detto a mio marito che ero innamorata di un altro...ma poi si e' cercato di salvare il salvabile x i bimbi.*..


ma infatti il problema non è tuo marito..


----------



## Elisa (4 Maggio 2010)

gas ha detto:


> E' molto che stai con lui?


da + di 4 anni...


----------



## Papero (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> da + di 4 anni...


Elisa, se cerco di immedisimarmi in te o nel tuo amante posso anche riuscire a capire il perchè di una relazione extraconiugale che va avanti da 5 lunghissimi anni. Forse se non venite sgamati o non create i presupposti perchè ciò avvenga andrete avanti ancora per anni e anni in un rapporto quasi da terza dimensione...

Come ho letto e scritto altre volte io credo che in un rapporto clandestino (specialmente dopo 5 anni come il tuo) si crei questo alone di amore che in realtà non esiste. E' la classica balla che ci si crea per sentirsi meno sporchi. Probabilmente la trasgressione nel vederlo di nascosto 2 volte la settimana e le telefonate clandestine che vi fate sono la base del vostro rapporto... 

A me dispiace soprattutto per sua moglie e per tuo marito che sono ignari di tutto ma alla fine, secondo me, quelli che ci rimettono più di tutti sono i vostri figli che si vedono sottratto tempo prezioso dalla madre e dal padre per scopare allegramente alla chetichella.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Elisa (4 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Elisa, se cerco di immedisimarmi in te o nel tuo amante posso anche riuscire a capire il perchè di una relazione extraconiugale che va avanti da 5 lunghissimi anni. Forse se non venite sgamati o non create i presupposti perchè ciò avvenga andrete avanti ancora per anni e anni in un rapporto quasi da terza dimensione...
> 
> Come ho letto e scritto altre volte io credo che in un rapporto clandestino (specialmente dopo 5 anni come il tuo) si crei questo alone di amore che in realtà non esiste. E' la classica balla che ci si crea per sentirsi meno sporchi. Probabilmente la trasgressione nel vederlo di nascosto 2 volte la settimana e le telefonate clandestine che vi fate sono la base del vostro rapporto...
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace Papero! ma non e' cosi'. Primo non e' una balla x scopare, perche' di uomini in giro ne ho conosciuti e so' distinguere uno che ti vuole solo trombare da uno che va avanti in un rapporto clandestino difficile, complicato... sua moglie l'ha sgamato varie volte, ma fa finta di non "vedere"... mio marito sa' che da quando mi sono innamorata di questo, nulla e' + come prima.
Tolgo tempo ai bimbi x scopare allegramente?? ma che dici! sono una brava mamma, mi spacco in 4 tra lavoro casa e anche lui si, ma non faccio mancare presenza ed amore ai miei bimbi.
Va beh giudicare, ma per favore, andiamoci piano con certe cose, visto che non sapete chi sono e come sono! e cavolo!


----------



## xfactor (4 Maggio 2010)

Quì stai cercando delle risposte che nessuno potrà darti, non illuderti di trovarne , ogni storia è una storia a parte così come la tua !
Aggiungi confusione alla tua confusione , stacca il PC , prenditi del tempo con tuo marito e e guarda il bicchiere mezzo pieno!


----------



## Papero (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Mi dispiace Papero! ma non e' cosi'. Primo non e' una balla x scopare, perche' di uomini in giro ne ho conosciuti e so' distinguere uno che ti vuole solo trombare da uno che va avanti in un rapporto clandestino difficile, complicato... sua moglie l'ha sgamato varie volte, ma fa finta di non "vedere"... mio marito sa' che da quando mi sono innamorata di questo, nulla e' + come prima.
> Tolgo tempo ai bimbi x scopare allegramente?? ma che dici! sono una brava mamma, mi spacco in 4 tra lavoro casa e anche lui si, ma non faccio mancare presenza ed amore ai miei bimbi.
> Va beh giudicare, ma per favore, andiamoci piano con certe cose, visto che non sapete chi sono e come sono! e cavolo!


E' innegabile dire che il tempo che passi con lui lo rubi ai tuoi figli. Da noia sentirlo dire? si! Ma è così

Dopo 5 anni l'innamoramento non esiste. E' una scusa per uscire dalla realtà


----------



## Daniele (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Certo, sto' con mio marito xche' gli voglio bene e dobbiamo crescere insieme i bimbi. Lui e' vero, non sa' che lo tradisco forse, ma ha ben chiaro che non sono felice e che non c'e' + "amore".


L'ultima donna che mi disse questo ne era così certa che ne restò sgomenta quando il compagno scoprendo la sua tresca amorosa con un altro le disse "capisco che era un momento no, ma il volermi così male non ci posso proprio credere!" Tu sei convinta di questa cosa, peccato che non è così e lo sai bene, dai dillo a tuo marito, ti toglierai il disturbo, poi tuo marito sarà libero di fare quello che gli pare, anche di liberare il tuo amante dal suo matrimonio se va a dire tutto, pensaci un poco, potresti avere capra e cavoli solo dicendo la verità.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> *E' innegabile dire che il tempo che passi con lui lo rubi ai tuoi figli*. Da noia sentirlo dire? si! Ma è così
> 
> Dopo 5 anni l'innamoramento non esiste. E' una scusa per uscire dalla realtà


 

Scusa Papero ma che cosa ne sai tu? Magari si vedono mentre i figli sono a scuola, o in piscina, o in palestra...

Eddai, non infierire così


----------



## Elisa (4 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa Papero ma che cosa ne sai tu? Magari si vedono mentre i figli sono a scuola, o in piscina, o in palestra...
> 
> Eddai, non infierire così


Grazie Quintina...tolgo tempo al lavoro...non mi fermo in ufficio di + come vorrebbero e comunque quando torno a casa i miei bimbi sono appena rientrati dai nonni, quindi...
il problema non e' quello in ogni caso...


----------



## Daniele (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Mi dispiace Papero! ma non e' cosi'. Primo non e' una balla x scopare, perche' di uomini in giro ne ho conosciuti e so' distinguere uno che ti vuole solo trombare da uno che va avanti in un rapporto clandestino difficile, complicato... sua moglie l'ha sgamato varie volte, ma fa finta di non "vedere"... mio marito sa' che da quando mi sono innamorata di questo, nulla e' + come prima.


Ma che ne sai tu? Io invece penso che dopo aver fatto all'"ammmmore" con te torna bello soddisfatto a casa e poi ci da na seconda botta alla moglie. Two gust is megl che one :up:
Elisa pensa che questa visione dopo 4 anni che siete amanti e lui non vuole uscire dalla situazione è quella possibilmente più reale, più certa e sai perchè lui non fa solo sesso con te, perchè lo farebbe sentire sporco, così ammanta tutto di ammmore che gli rende la cosa più passabile.
non ragionare da donna dai su di lui, è un uomo che coltiva una amante da anni, cioè se è bravo sono davvero due botte e via!!! Si vede che è un uomo che ha bisogno di tanto sesso e pensa se fossi tu la ufficiale saresti cornuta come la moglie, te lo dico perchè la mia prima ex che mi rese cornuto con un uomo sposato adesso che convive con lui è più cornuta di alce mentolo ed io le chiedo sempre come fa passare sotto le porte visto che è risaputo che quel uomo si scoperebbe anche un gatto morto.
Io sono sempre dell'idea che dobbiamo valutare non le sensazioni delle persone ma quello che sono e quello che hano fatto, tu ed il tuo amante ne uscite male, ma lui di alcuni ordini di grandezza più di te.
Comunque spero che tuo marito sio sia fatto una amante, se non se l'è fatta spero che un amico gli consigli di farsene una e che sia giovane, perchè tu gli stai togliendo del tempo che non potrai ridargli indietro e non ci sono figli che reggono per il firto importante che stai facendo.


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa Papero ma che cosa ne sai tu? Magari si vedono mentre i figli sono a scuola, o in piscina, o in palestra...
> 
> Eddai, non infierire così


a parte il fatto che il problema principale di elisa è quello di averlo sempre in testa.. al di là di quante volte lo vede...
sono sicura che elisa è una brava mamma. certo è che anche lei messa davanti a problematiche più gravi non esiterebbe a scegliere il bene dei suoi figli.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai tu? Io invece penso che dopo aver fatto all'"ammmmore" con te torna bello soddisfatto a casa e poi ci da na seconda botta alla moglie. Two gust is megl che one :up:
> Elisa pensa che questa visione dopo 4 anni che siete amanti e lui non vuole uscire dalla situazione è quella possibilmente più reale, più certa e sai perchè lui non fa solo sesso con te, perchè lo farebbe sentire sporco, così ammanta tutto di ammmore che gli rende la cosa più passabile.
> non ragionare da donna dai su di lui, è un uomo che coltiva una amante da anni, cioè se è bravo sono davvero due botte e via!!! Si vede che è un uomo che ha bisogno di tanto sesso e pensa se fossi tu la ufficiale saresti cornuta come la moglie, te lo dico perchè la mia prima ex che mi rese cornuto con un uomo sposato adesso che convive con lui è più cornuta di alce mentolo ed io le chiedo sempre come fa passare sotto le porte visto che è risaputo che quel uomo si scoperebbe anche un gatto morto.
> Io sono sempre dell'idea che dobbiamo valutare non le sensazioni delle persone ma quello che sono e quello che hano fatto, tu ed il tuo amante ne uscite male, ma lui di alcuni ordini di grandezza più di te.
> Comunque spero che tuo marito sio sia fatto una amante, se non se l'è fatta spero che un amico gli consigli di farsene una e che sia giovane, perchè tu gli stai togliendo del tempo che non potrai ridargli indietro e non ci sono figli che reggono per il firto importante che stai facendo.


 

Senti ma guarda che non sono tutti uguali a questo mondo sai?

Ad esempio il mio vicino di casa - quando ero ragazza e abitavo ancora con i miei - conrificava la moglie con la vicina del secondo piano... Per anni (credo almeno 5 prima di essere scoperti). Comunque sia... lui con la moglie non ci scopava più per niente (e lo so di sciuro perché la moglie si confidava con mia mamma). 

Quindi tu come puoi essere così sicuro che lui dopo aver scopato con Elisa torna a casa e scopa con la moglie?

Va bene essere stronzi.... ma i traditori non sono mica tutti degli esseri mostruosi come pensi sempre tu


----------



## Elisa (4 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai tu? Io invece penso che dopo aver fatto all'"ammmmore" con te torna bello soddisfatto a casa e poi ci da na seconda botta alla moglie. Two gust is megl che one :up:
> Elisa pensa che questa visione dopo 4 anni che siete amanti e lui non vuole uscire dalla situazione è quella possibilmente più reale, più certa e sai perchè lui non fa solo sesso con te, perchè lo farebbe sentire sporco, così ammanta tutto di ammmore che gli rende la cosa più passabile.
> non ragionare da donna dai su di lui, è un uomo che coltiva una amante da anni, cioè se è bravo sono davvero due botte e via!!! Si vede che è un uomo che ha bisogno di tanto sesso e pensa se fossi tu la ufficiale saresti cornuta come la moglie, te lo dico perchè la mia prima ex che mi rese cornuto con un uomo sposato adesso che convive con lui è più cornuta di alce mentolo ed io le chiedo sempre come fa passare sotto le porte visto che è risaputo che quel uomo si scoperebbe anche un gatto morto.
> Io sono sempre dell'idea che dobbiamo valutare non le sensazioni delle persone ma quello che sono e quello che hano fatto, tu ed il tuo amante ne uscite male, ma lui di alcuni ordini di grandezza più di te.
> Comunque spero che tuo marito sio sia fatto una amante, se non se l'è fatta spero che un amico gli consigli di farsene una e che sia giovane, perchè tu gli stai togliendo del tempo che non potrai ridargli indietro e non ci sono figli che reggono per il firto importante che stai facendo.


Io non penso sia come dici tu...non e' che tutte le storie sono uguali. E comunque in passato ho avuto la prova di tante cose...io sono sicura del suo amore. Il problema e' che e' un codardo e non vuole scombinare la sua vita.
E per quanto riguarda mio marito, so' solo io come e' con lui...di certo non si puo' spiegare tutto in poche righe...


----------



## Amoremio (4 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa Papero ma che cosa ne sai tu? Magari si vedono mentre i figli sono a scuola, o in piscina, o in palestra...
> 
> Eddai, non infierire così


nel tempo in cui dovrebbe andare a parlare con la maestra, al consiglio di classe, a far la spesa, a fare quegli straordinari che aiuterebbero a pagare l'apparecchio ecc.ecc?

comunque complimenti per le capacità organizzative

e naturalmente quando l'amante le sbatte in faccia l'esigenza di "lasciare tutto com'è", appena rientra a casa viene comunque invasa di allegria e buonumore

ancora complimenti

comunque persino i bambini qui sono un problema secondario
una donna che accetta quel che accetta lei (se è vero che non le va bene) ha ben altri problemi di suo


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2010)

*Elisa*

Elisa onesta?Cerca di esserlo con tuo marito....il resto....son parole....!!


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai tu? Io invece penso che dopo aver fatto all'"ammmmore" con te torna bello soddisfatto a casa e poi ci da na seconda botta alla moglie. Two gust is megl che one :up:
> Elisa pensa che questa visione dopo 4 anni che siete amanti e lui non vuole uscire dalla situazione è quella possibilmente più reale, più certa e sai perchè lui non fa solo sesso con te, perchè lo farebbe sentire sporco, così ammanta tutto di ammmore che gli rende la cosa più passabile.
> non ragionare da donna dai su di lui, è un uomo che coltiva una amante da anni, cioè se è bravo sono davvero due botte e via!!! Si vede che è un uomo che ha bisogno di tanto sesso e pensa se fossi tu la ufficiale saresti cornuta come la moglie, te lo dico perchè la mia prima ex che mi rese cornuto con un uomo sposato adesso che convive con lui è più cornuta di alce mentolo ed io le chiedo sempre come fa passare sotto le porte visto che è risaputo che quel uomo si scoperebbe anche un gatto morto.
> Io sono sempre dell'idea che dobbiamo valutare non le sensazioni delle persone ma quello che sono e quello che hano fatto, tu ed il tuo amante ne uscite male, ma lui di alcuni ordini di grandezza più di te.
> Comunque spero che tuo marito sio sia fatto una amante, se non se l'è fatta spero che un amico gli consigli di farsene una e che sia giovane, perchè tu gli stai togliendo del tempo che non potrai ridargli indietro e non ci sono figli che reggono per il firto importante che stai facendo.


Daniele.. quando vuoi sai essere di un cinico che perfino Hannibal ha più poesia..
ma invece di GIUDICARE tanto gli altri.. perché non inizi a pensare che tu stai sprecando la tua vita dietro ad un fantasma, continuando a non combinare niente di costruttivo per te stesso?


----------



## Elisa (4 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che il problema principale di elisa è quello di averlo sempre in testa.. al di là di quante volte lo vede...
> sono sicura che elisa è una brava mamma. certo è che anche lei messa davanti a problematiche più gravi non esiterebbe a scegliere il bene dei suoi figli.


 
infatti e' cosi', grazie!


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

*toh*



oscuro ha detto:


> Elisa onesta?Cerca di esserlo con tuo marito....il resto....son parole....!!


 chi si rivede...


----------



## Elisa (4 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> nel tempo in cui dovrebbe andare a parlare con la maestra, al consiglio di classe, a far la spesa, a fare quegli straordinari che aiuterebbero a pagare l'apparecchio ecc.ecc?
> 
> comunque complimenti per le capacità organizzative
> 
> ...


 
da me gli straordinari non li pagano...e io non delego NESSUNO a fare le cose che dovrei fare io! ma che dici??? lo vedo se posso, e' chiaro!


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *nel tempo in cui dovrebbe andare a parlare con la maestra, al consiglio di classe, a far la spesa, a fare quegli straordinari che aiuterebbero a pagare l'apparecchio ecc.ecc?*
> 
> comunque complimenti per le capacità organizzative
> 
> ...


ma cosa nei sai che non le faccia lo stesso?


----------



## Amoremio (4 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Senti ma guarda che non sono tutti uguali a questo mondo sai?
> 
> Ad esempio il mio vicino di casa - quando ero ragazza e abitavo ancora con i miei - conrificava la moglie con la vicina del secondo piano... Per anni (credo almeno 5 prima di essere scoperti). Comunque sia... lui con la moglie non ci scopava più per niente (e lo so di sciuro perché la moglie si confidava con mia mamma).
> 
> ...


è stata elisa a raccontare che lui ha detto che ogni tanto deve accontentare la moglie per tenerla tranquilla

vogliamo credere all'ogni tanto?
io credo invece che temesse il rischio che la moglie potesse rimanere incinta e si stesse parando per mantenersi comunque elisa

sarò malpensante


----------



## Daniele (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa, noi non sappiamo come è tuo marito, ma sinceramente nemmeno tu lo sai. Se tu vivessi una intera vita con tuo marito alla fine non lo conosceresti comunque del tutto e stessa cosa vale per tutti, è un poco odiosa questa presunzione di conoscere bene e di sapere. Pensa quanto tuo marito non conosce di te, pensaci bene, io sono convinto che lui creda che ci siano cose che non vanno, ma chiedi ai traditi se mai si aspetavano di esserlo davvero.
Tu dai per scontato tuo marito e vedi come oro un uomo che ti da un pezzo di pane. 
Lui per tenere su questo baraccone che ha creato fino alla fine dei suoi giorni deve fare sesso e siccome non c'è uomo a cui non piace fare sesso con una donna se non è omosessuale appena la mogoie si smutanda lui ci sta. Se un uomo vuole essere mollato a tutti i costi e vuole stare con l'amante basta solo non fare sesso ed inventarsi alcune scuse...dopo alcuni mesi la donna è certa di essere tradita oppure che ha sposato un gay.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma cosa nei sai che non le faccia lo stesso?


sono ammirata


----------



## Elisa (4 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è stata elisa a raccontare che lui ha detto che ogni tanto deve accontentare la moglie per tenerla tranquilla
> 
> vogliamo credere all'ogni tanto?
> io credo invece che temesse il rischio che la moglie potesse rimanere incinta e si stesse parando per mantenersi comunque elisa
> ...


 
Lui e' freddo con lei...(e io ne ho ne ho avuto le prove in passato)...un mese fa lei ha scoperto che mi scriveva e visto un sms e quindi lui sta cercando di farle capire che non siamo amanti xche' lei voleva fare un casino.


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che il problema principale di elisa è quello di averlo sempre in testa.. al di là di quante volte lo vede...
> sono sicura che elisa è una brava mamma. certo è che anche lei messa davanti a problematiche più gravi non esiterebbe a scegliere il bene dei suoi figli.



Adesso non esageriamo... personalmente quando ho tradito mi sentivo tutto fuorchè un buon padre!

Facciamo attenzione a non cadere nei luoghi comuni, ovvero di non dare per scontato che essere una buona madre o un buon padre basta trattare bene i figli. Cavolate dai! Una buona madre/padre non mente al coniuge per i suoi comodi, ma cerca di creare un clima ideale per il figlio nella famiglia. Serenità, onestà e rispetto.

Elisa sa che non ce l'ho con lei, però scusate... brava madre=fedifraga? Forse mi sono perso qualcosa.... mi sembra una bestemmia.


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2010)

*Anna*

Rivede?Non son mai andato via....!!:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, noi non sappiamo come è tuo marito, ma sinceramente nemmeno tu lo sai. Se tu vivessi una intera vita con tuo marito alla fine non lo conosceresti comunque del tutto e stessa cosa vale per tutti, è un poco odiosa questa presunzione di conoscere bene e di sapere. Pensa quanto tuo marito non conosce di te, pensaci bene, io sono convinto che lui creda che ci siano cose che non vanno, ma chiedi ai traditi se mai si aspetavano di esserlo davvero.
> Tu dai per scontato tuo marito e vedi come oro un uomo che ti da un pezzo di pane.
> Lui per tenere su questo baraccone che ha creato fino alla fine dei suoi giorni deve fare sesso e siccome non c'è uomo a cui non piace fare sesso con una donna se non è omosessuale appena la mogoie si smutanda lui ci sta. Se un uomo vuole essere mollato a tutti i costi e vuole stare con l'amante basta solo non fare sesso ed inventarsi alcune scuse...*dopo alcuni mesi la donna è certa di essere tradita oppure che ha sposato un gay*.


 
certo che a volte sei di una profondità..............:sonar:


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, noi non sappiamo come è tuo marito, ma sinceramente nemmeno tu lo sai. Se tu vivessi una intera vita con tuo marito alla fine non lo conosceresti comunque del tutto e stessa cosa vale per tutti, è un poco odiosa questa presunzione di conoscere bene e di sapere. Pensa quanto tuo marito non conosce di te, pensaci bene, io sono convinto che lui creda che ci siano cose che non vanno, ma chiedi ai traditi se mai si aspetavano di esserlo davvero.
> Tu dai per scontato tuo marito e vedi come oro un uomo che ti da un pezzo di pane.
> Lui per tenere su questo baraccone che ha creato fino alla fine dei suoi giorni deve fare sesso e siccome non c'è uomo a cui non piace fare sesso con una donna se non è omosessuale appena la mogoie si smutanda lui ci sta. *Se un uomo vuole essere mollato a tutti i costi e vuole stare con l'amante basta solo non fare sesso ed inventarsi alcune scuse...dopo alcuni mesi la donna è certa di essere tradita oppure che ha sposato un gay*.


u signur... maddecchè?:rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (4 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> Daniele.. quando vuoi sai essere di un cinico che perfino Hannibal ha più poesia..


Anna, il mio non è cinismo ma è la descrizione della realtà come si presenta, sarà brutta e non poetica, ma se togliemo di mezzo emozioni inutili e la vediamo per come è diventa così.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Adesso non esageriamo... personalmente quando ho tradito mi sentivo tutto fuorchè un buon padre!
> 
> Facciamo attenzione a non cadere nei luoghi comuni, ovvero di non dare per scontato che essere una buona madre o un buon padre basta trattare bene i figli. Cavolate dai! Una buona madre/padre non mente al coniuge per i suoi comodi, ma cerca di creare un clima ideale per il figlio nella famiglia. Serenità, onestà e rispetto.
> 
> Elisa sa che non ce l'ho con lei, però scusate... brava madre=fedifraga? Forse mi sono perso qualcosa.... mi sembra una bestemmia.


 
Io mi reputo una bravissima madre.

Eppure sono stata fedifraga


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rivede?Non son mai andato via....!!:up:


era da un bel po' che non ti leggevo..


----------



## Amoremio (4 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Io mi reputo una bravissima madre.
> 
> Eppure sono stata fedifraga


tu non avevi una vera relazione, fatta di pensiero costante, messaggini ecc.
io penso sia diverso


----------



## Daniele (4 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> certo che a volte sei di una profondità..............:sonar:


Non è profondità...è purtroppo un dato di fatto. Un uomo che non vuole fare sesso per un periodo lungo o è gay oppure ha una amante oppure è depressissimo, ma se non ha comportamenti da depresso è un gay se non reale latente, mandatelo dallo psicologo e finalmente potrà fare outing anche lui.


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Io mi reputo una bravissima madre.
> 
> Eppure sono stata fedifraga



Purre io mi reputo un buon padre ora... di certo non mentre tradivo!


Essere un buon padre per me significa far crescere i figli in un contesto di onestà e rispetto reciproco in famiglia.


----------



## gas (4 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, noi non sappiamo come è tuo marito, ma sinceramente nemmeno tu lo sai. Se tu vivessi una intera vita con tuo marito alla fine non lo conosceresti comunque del tutto e stessa cosa vale per tutti, è un poco odiosa questa presunzione di conoscere bene e di sapere. Pensa quanto tuo marito non conosce di te, pensaci bene, io sono convinto che lui creda che ci siano cose che non vanno, ma chiedi ai traditi se mai si aspetavano di esserlo davvero.
> Tu dai per scontato tuo marito e vedi come oro un uomo che ti da un pezzo di pane.
> Lui per tenere su questo baraccone che ha creato fino alla fine dei suoi giorni deve fare sesso e siccome non c'è uomo a cui non piace fare sesso con una donna se non è omosessuale appena la mogoie si smutanda lui ci sta. Se un uomo vuole essere mollato a tutti i costi e vuole stare con l'amante basta solo non fare sesso ed inventarsi alcune scuse...dopo alcuni mesi la donna è certa di essere tradita oppure che ha sposato un gay.



Non mi trovi daccordo, le tue considerazioni non le approvo.
Non credo che tutti gli uomini siano pronti a scopare nel momento in cui una donna si smutanda (come dici tu), ci sono cose nel rapporto che vanno ben oltre lo smutandamento della moglie...........


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sono ammirata


non dire così.. è solo che quando a tradire è una madre si leggono sempre le stesse cose..
facci caso: tradisce un uomo gli si dice pensa a quanto male potresti fare a tua moglie e ai tuo figli.
tradisce una donna?
dove lo trovi il tempo per avere un amante... pensa ai tuoi figli, alla spesa, alla casa e all'apparecchio.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non è profondità...è purtroppo un dato di fatto. Un uomo che non vuole fare sesso per un periodo lungo o è gay oppure ha una amante oppure è depressissimo, ma se non ha comportamenti da depresso è un gay se non reale latente, mandatelo dallo psicologo e finalmente potrà fare outing anche lui.


 

hahahahahahahahahaha

scusa, ma tu mi sa tanto che sai molto poco riguardo ai gay!


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Purre io mi reputo un buon padre ora... di certo non mentre tradivo!
> 
> 
> Essere un buon padre per me significa far crescere i figli in un contesto di onestà e rispetto reciproco in famiglia.


ci vai ai colloqui con gli insegnanti e a fare la spesa?


----------



## Daniele (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Adesso non esageriamo... personalmente quando ho tradito mi sentivo tutto fuorchè un buon padre!


Attento kid, sei uomo...ricorda che tu puoi vedere le cose nella loro follia anche se le facevi. Una donna mai ammetterà di essere una cattiva madre anche se lo è evidentemente e la sua presenza crea più danni ai figli che altro.
Io Guardo solo una cosa, se i figli scopriranno mai tutto questo è certo che giudicheranno e malamente perchè saranno stati traditi anche loro alla lunga da chi gli ha insegnato una cosa e ne ha dimostrata altra.
Kid, tu eri conoscio della follia e ne sei uscito.


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ci vai ai colloqui con gli insegnanti e a fare la spesa?



Certo, cucino e lavo i piatti pure.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Attento kid, sei uomo...ricorda che tu puoi vedere le cose nella loro follia anche se le facevi. Una donna mai ammetterà di essere una cattiva madre anche se lo è evidentemente e *la sua presenza crea più danni ai figli che altro*.
> Io Guardo solo una cosa, se i figli scopriranno mai tutto questo è certo che giudicheranno e malamente perchè saranno stati traditi anche loro alla lunga da chi gli ha insegnato una cosa e ne ha dimostrata altra.
> Kid, tu eri conoscio della follia e ne sei uscito.


 

ma vai a ................... BEEP!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo, cucino e lavo i piatti pure.


Ehm ehm...fammi sapere nel caso in cui divorziassi:carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2010)

Ecco, allora:

io ho tradito

però vado ai colloqui, vado a fare la spesa, faccio fare i compiti, interrogo, li porto in palestra, in piscina, al cinema, alle feste, al parco, li metto a letto, gli leggo i libri...........

sono una che fa più danni che altro???????????


mio marito:
mi ha tradita 11 anni fa. Poi basta.

Non fa un ...... BEEP!

lui è un bravo padre?????????


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> *mi fa soffrire essere in questa "gabbia".* Non posso stare senza di lui, per il quale io avrei la forza di ribaltare la mia vita mentre lui no...non se la sente. Ha troppe paure e forse anche le sue ragioni, non so'...
> Io quando lo vedo e torno a casa, mi mordo la lingua x non dire tutto a mio marito xche' dopo tanti anni mi pesa...ma lui ha paura delle conseguenze che ne verrebbero fuori. Lo so' che x voi e' difficile, ma io credo al suo amore...che poi sia un codardo egoista, questo si...


Ti fa sicuramente soffrire, ma se ci resti vuol dire che i vantaggi che senti, superano le negatività. Altrimenti l'avresti lasciata da un bel po' quella gabbia...
Certo che ti pesa non dirlo. Per come ti vedo, ci resterai ancora parecchio, lì dentro. Comunque, il problema non è il tuo amante... lui è un codardo egoista come d'altronde lo sei tu, inutile giudicarlo. Il problema nasce e muore in te. Se decidi di vivere questa situazione, dovresti vivertela senza giudizi su te stessa.


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Attento kid, sei uomo...ricorda che tu puoi vedere le cose nella loro follia anche se le facevi. Una donna mai ammetterà di essere una cattiva madre anche se lo è evidentemente e la sua presenza crea più danni ai figli che altro.
> Io Guardo solo una cosa, se i figli scopriranno mai tutto questo è certo che giudicheranno e malamente perchè saranno stati traditi anche loro alla lunga da chi gli ha insegnato una cosa e ne ha dimostrata altra.
> Kid, tu eri conoscio della follia e ne sei uscito.


Ma infatti la cosa che mi fa male è che io ho tradito e manco me la sono goduta da tutte le paranoie che avevo! Mia moglie invece si... aveva la faccia più bronzea della mia.

Infatti... se i figli scoprissero la cosa, penserebbero ancora che la loro madre o padre sia una brava persona?

C'è un pò di ipocrisia qui dentro.


----------



## Daniele (4 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> hahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> scusa, ma tu mi sa tanto che sai molto poco riguardo ai gay!


Bhe quelli che conosco non se la farebbero con una donna! :up:
Un uomo che non desidera una donna non è un uomo normale, ha dei problemi e l'essere omosessuale è possibilmente uno di quelli. Sinceramente tutti gli uomini che conoscono hanno voglia di fare sesso, quindi è nella norma maschile questo, il resto no.


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ecco, allora:
> 
> io ho tradito
> 
> ...



No certo... ma siamo sempre lì... si è bravi genitori pur tradendo con la menzogna? Si può essere d'esempio per i figli tradendo?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma infatti la cosa che mi fa male è che io ho tradito e manco me la sono goduta da tutte le paranoie che avevo! Mia moglie invece si... aveva la faccia più bronzea della mia.
> 
> Infatti... se i figli scoprissero la cosa, penserebbero ancora che la loro madre o padre sia una brava persona?
> 
> C'è un pò di ipocrisia qui dentro.


 
I figli perché lo devono sapere?


Se non lo sanno, e tu COME GENITORE ti sei sempre comportato COME  UN BRAVO GENITORE ....... in che modo crei più danni che altro?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bhe quelli che conosco non se la farebbero con una donna! :up:
> Un uomo che non desidera una donna non è un uomo normale, ha dei problemi e l'essere omosessuale è possibilmente uno di quelli. Sinceramente tutti gli uomini che conoscono hanno voglia di fare sesso, quindi è nella norma maschile questo, il resto no.


 
Ma fammi il piacere.

La mancanza di desiderio sessuale è una cosa che esiste, e che non ha niente a che fare con l'essere gay!


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> I figli perché lo devono sapere?
> 
> 
> Se non lo sanno, e tu COME GENITORE ti sei sempre comportato COME  UN BRAVO GENITORE ....... in che modo crei più danni che altro?


Ma perchè non si può essere sereni in famiglia se c'è una tresca di mezzo!

Anche perchè per me il tradimento è sempre portato da una crisi di coppia.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Non avevo il coraggio di scrivere da giorni...dopo due settimane sono crollata...
> Ora aspetto i vostri "insulti"... io non riesco a chiudere questa storia, non so' che dirvi. Lui non fa' che dirmi che mi ama anche se non possiamo lasciare tutto x stare insieme. Non ne ha il coraggio.
> So' benissimo che se non ce l'ha ora non l'avra' mai, ma io non riesco a rinunciare al suo amore, anche quel poco che riesce a darmi e che comunque e' fatto di quotidianita'. Ci sentiamo tante volte a giorno e parliamo di tutto come una "coppia normale", ci vediamo almeno due volte a settimana, ci confidiamo e ci aiutiamo.
> Cosa provo per mio marito? un bene profondo, ma non quello che provo per lui e sono sicura non sia solo xche' sia "l'altro"...
> ...


Tranquilla, chi scaglierebbe la prima pietra?
Io non di sicuro. Le "ricadute" ci stanno, pero' attenzione: ora tu cedendo hai svelato la tua "debolezza". *Rischi di essere trattata con minor rispetto, d'ora in poi*. Ovvio che tra di voi, dopo tutti questi anni, ci sia un rapporto "forte" anche a livello emotivo, ma è un rapporto che ti fa soffire, e quindi quel che devi mettere sul piatto la serenità (tua e a cascata di chi ti sta vicino, marito, figli, etc.) con quello che "lui ti da'".

Spero questa ricaduta sia solo fisiologica e un passo su un cammino di "distacco"; te lo auguro con tutto il cuore!


----------



## Daniele (4 Maggio 2010)

Quintina, se i tuoi figli scoprissero che sia loro padre che sia loro madre hanno tradito una volta vi giudicherebbero come bravi genitori ma molto ipocriti.
Tu hai insegnato l'onestà ai tuoi figli e lo ha fatto anche lui oppure la sera a cena vi dite quanto è bello fregare il prossimo? Essere bravi genitori vuol dire anche seguire quello che si insegna, essere un esempio ed è per questo che Kid non si sentiva un buon genitore.
Non sono i colloqui di classe, non sono le partite di Tchoukball (ahahah non chiedetemi cosa sia), non sono tutte queste cose che rendono un genitore bravo se poi a casa è un mostro per esempio.


----------



## Elisa (4 Maggio 2010)

gas ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> Non mi trovi daccordo, le tue considerazioni non le approvo.
> Non credo che tutti gli uomini siano pronti a scopare nel momento in cui una donna si smutanda (come dici tu), ci sono cose nel rapporto che vanno ben oltre lo smutandamento della moglie...........


infatti la penso uguale....e se anche facesse con la moglie, non credo proverebbe le stesse cose...e non xche' io sono + brava o che (rispondo in anticipo!) o perche' clandestini...insomma...c'e' rapporto e rapporto, mica siamo bestie!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma perchè non si può essere sereni in famiglia se c'è una tresca di mezzo!
> 
> Anche perchè per me il tradimento è sempre portato da una crisi di coppia.



Quotissimo kidduzzo.
E ci si ammala, di queste cose.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Tranquilla, chi scaglierebbe la prima pietra?
> Io non di sicuro. Le "ricadute" ci stanno, pero' attenzione: ora tu cedendo hai svelato la tua "debolezza". *Rischi di essere trattata con minor rispetto, d'ora in poi*. Ovvio che tra di voi, dopo tutti questi anni, ci sia un rapporto "forte" anche a livello emotivo, ma è un rapporto che ti fa soffire, e quindi quel che devi mettere sul piatto la serenità (tua e a cascata di chi ti sta vicino, marito, figli, etc.) con quello che "lui ti da'".
> 
> Spero questa ricaduta sia solo fisiologica e un passo su un cammino di "distacco"; te lo auguro con tutto il cuore!



Quoto


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tu hai insegnato l'onestà ai tuoi figli e lo ha fatto anche lui oppure la sera a cena vi dite quanto è bello fregare il prossimo? Essere bravi genitori vuol dire anche seguire quello che si insegna, essere un esempio ed è per questo che Kid non si sentiva un buon genitore.



Esattamente... ero un bugiardo e spero mio figlio non lo impari... da me!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io non ti insulterò perchè la tua situazione e il tuo non evolverti fa parte della prassi di queste storie. Daltronde non dev'essere semplice uscirne se no nsi ha collaborazione anche dall'altra parte. Io ho avuto* un'amante fantastica da questo punto di vista, quasi una terapeuta*. Il tuo scusami (e qui si che insulto) è proprio un bastardo.



No, è che non era "presa".


----------



## Papero (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Lui e' freddo con lei...(e io ne ho ne ho avuto le prove in passato)...un mese fa lei ha scoperto che mi scriveva e visto un sms e quindi* lui sta cercando di farle capire che non siamo amanti *xche' *lei voleva fare un casino*.


Il _*casino*_ che la cornificata avrebbe voluto fare è il prezzo da pagare per la coronazione di "un amore". Elisa, per non farti sentire una stron*a mi immedesimo io nel tuo amante visto che qualche anno fa ci sono passato in una storia simile: siamo due emerite teste di caxxo! vogliamo mantenere lo status quo e scopare l'amante due volte la settimana e la moglie una volta. Io poi mi sono redento e lui invece pur avendo l'occasione per farlo (lo hai mollato per una settimana) ti ha punzecchiata affinchè tu ci ricascassi. Ergo è ancora più testa di caxxo di quanto non lo fossi io 3 anni fa!

Per quanto riguarda i figli non voglio certo farti sentire in colpa soltanto tu perchè anch'io come padre nel periodo del fedifragato li ho trascurati, il tuo amante idem e te, come tutti gli amanti del mondo, hai rubato loro del tempo (per esempio potevi andare a prenderli un ora prima dai nonni anzichè stare a coda ritta col tuo amante).

o no?


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Quotissimo kidduzzo.
> E ci si ammala, di queste cose.



Uau! Mi sono beccato un quote da Verena! :up:


----------



## Verena67 (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> *mi fa soffrire essere in questa "gabbia"*. Non posso stare senza di lui, per il quale io avrei la forza di ribaltare la mia vita mentre lui no...non se la sente. Ha troppe paure e forse anche le sue ragioni, non so'...
> Io quando lo vedo e torno a casa, mi mordo la lingua x non dire tutto a mio marito xche' dopo tanti anni mi pesa...ma lui ha paura delle conseguenze che ne verrebbero fuori. Lo so' che x voi e' difficile, ma io credo al suo amore...che poi sia un codardo egoista, questo si...


Elisa, il problema è che nelle GABBIE si sta male. Esci da qualunque relazione, situazione o contesto che ti fa star male.


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2010)

*Spiegatemi*

Spiegatemi cosa intendete per BRAVO GENITORE!!!Credo  per un figlio sia anche importante L'ESEMPIO....che impartisce un genitore...la morale,l'etica,la trasparenza,la coerenza,la sincerità....la linearità.....quale segnale trasmettiamo ad un figlio se si è dedite al tradimento?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma perchè non si può essere sereni in famiglia se c'è una tresca di mezzo!
> 
> Anche perchè per me il tradimento è sempre portato da una crisi di coppia.


Guarda, io non ero felice prima e non lo sono neanche adesso.

Nonostante ciò sono convinta di essere una brava mamma. Anche perché la vera felicità me la danno loro. Quando sono con loro sono felice. Prendermi cura di loro mi rende felice. Vederli felici mi rende felice. Tutto ciò non ha niente a che fare con quello che è il mio rapporto con il loro padre.

Sono consapevole del fatto che non è questa l'immagine della famiglia felice. Ma io ormai non ci credo più nella famiglia felice. Non odio il loro padre, non lo odiavo neanche quando avevo la tresca. Gli volevo bene come gliene voglio adesso. Ma da qui ad essere una coppia felice ne passa........

Mamma felice. Moglie infelice. Per me è possibile. magari per voi no, ma non siamo tutti uguali


----------



## Daniele (4 Maggio 2010)

Si si si va bene, gli uomini che non vogliono fare sesso perchè hanno il mal di testa o le loro cose sono la norma!!! :up:
Quintina, quando dicevo di madri che sono convinte di essere brave madri perchè facevano tutto ma che creavano più danni ceh altro ho una idea reale in testa, una ragazza che creerà due bimbi scemi per via della sua smania di proteggerli, di fare in modo che non si facciano male e via dicendo....a 5 anni il maggiore manco non parla ed il minore che di anni ne ha 4 e stupido non è manco lui parla. Sinceramente di donne capaci di criticarsi come madri ne conosco poche, quelle che lo sono sono le migliori in assurdo.


----------



## Daniele (4 Maggio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spiegatemi cosa intendete per BRAVO GENITORE!!!Credo per un figlio sia anche importante L'ESEMPIO....che impartisce un genitore...la morale,l'etica,la trasparenza,la coerenza,la sincerità....la linearità.....quale segnale trasmettiamo ad un figlio se si è dedite al tradimento?


 
:up::up::up: Questo è il succo del discorso e c'è poco da dire.
Contano più queste cose che i colloqui con i genitori in classe.


----------



## Elisa (4 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma fammi il piacere.
> 
> La mancanza di desiderio sessuale è una cosa che esiste, e che non ha niente a che fare con l'essere gay!


 
allora, io sono una brava mamma.I miei bimbi sono piccoli e sereni, amati e coccolati, non sentono nessuna situazione strana perche' siamo persone intelligenti e li "proteggiamo".

iO ci credo che lui non la desideri, perche' credo al suo amore. Nonostante sia quel che sia,ma quello e' un altro discorso


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2010)

*Daniele*

Ehh daniele caro...è un succo che a molti non piace.....purtroppo una sacrosanta e scomoda verità!


----------



## Amoremio (4 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non dire così.. è solo che quando a tradire è una madre si leggono sempre le stesse cose..
> facci caso: tradisce un uomo gli si dice pensa a quanto male potresti fare a tua moglie e ai tuo figli.
> tradisce una donna?
> dove lo trovi il tempo per avere un amante... pensa ai tuoi figli, alla spesa, alla casa e all'apparecchio.


ma io francamente non lo so dove lo trovi una madre
e contemporaneamente posso affermare che anche un padre priva i figli del tempo che passa con l'amante

magari si dice a sè stessi "ci vediamo nella pausa pranzo", ma quando  si vede l'amante in altri momenti, quando ci si pensa mentre si è a casa e ci si sofferma a pensare ai bei momenti o ai casini, quando ci si ferma di più in ufficio per concludere quello che non s'è potuto fare perchè era con l'amante o al telefono con l'amante ecc.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Maggio 2010)

Comunque non dovreste permettervi di giudicare nessuno come genitore perche' non sapete una mazza... traditore=pessimo genitore non e' vero, come non e' vero fedele=buon genitore


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, se i tuoi figli scoprissero che sia loro padre che sia loro madre hanno tradito una volta vi giudicherebbero come bravi genitori ma molto ipocriti.
> Tu hai insegnato l'onestà ai tuoi figli e lo ha fatto anche lui oppure la sera a cena vi dite quanto è bello fregare il prossimo? Essere bravi genitori vuol dire anche seguire quello che si insegna, essere un esempio ed è per questo che Kid non si sentiva un buon genitore.
> Non sono i colloqui di classe, non sono le partite di Tchoukball (ahahah non chiedetemi cosa sia), non sono tutte queste cose che rendono un genitore bravo se poi a casa è un mostro per esempio.


 
Senti l'esempio che hanno da me è l'esempio di una mamma che si occupa di loro.

Non è che dico: ohi ragazzi, scusate tanto ma adesso devo andare a farmi gli affaracci miei con un tipo perché vostro padre non mi tromba.

Loro sono abituati che io ogni tanto vado a cena fuori o al cinema (oddio, poi se per questo sono una mamma di m.... allora abbiamo mentalità completamente opposte), come sono abituati che io ogni tanto per lavoro vado 3 o 4 giorni via (quelle 3 o 4 volte all'anno). Quindi, se in qualcuna di queste occasioni ci ho fatto rientrare le mie scappatelle.... beh, loro non se ne sono proprio accorti. E mai se ne accorgeranno. Io ho beccato mio marito: non è che lo racconterei mai ai miei figli! E se mai lui beccasse me, sono certa che neanche lui lo farebbe! 

Gli esempi che do ai miei figli sono altri.

Poi voi ditemi pure quello che volte. Io una delle poche certezze che ho nella vita è che sono una brava mamma


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2010)

*Elisa*

Tu credi di esser una brava mamma e magari sai anche esserlo...mi chiedo cosa penseranno i tuoi figli il giorno che dovessero venire a conoscenza dei tuoi tradimenti....!Una brava mamma potrebbe anche essere una pessima donna.....


----------



## Lettrice (4 Maggio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu credi di esser una brava mamma e magari sai anche esserlo...mi chiedo cosa penseranno i tuoi figli il giorno che dovessero venire a conoscenza dei tuoi tradimenti....!Una brava mamma potrebbe anche essere una pessima donna.....


Penserebbero che e' umana e fallibile... se intelligenti


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma infatti la cosa che mi fa male è che io ho tradito e manco me la sono goduta da tutte le paranoie che avevo! *Mia moglie invece si... aveva la faccia più bronzea della mia.*
> 
> Infatti... se i figli scoprissero la cosa, penserebbero ancora che la loro madre o padre sia una brava persona?
> 
> C'è un pò di ipocrisia qui dentro.


ahi, ahi.. ecco che torna a galla il rancore...:incazzato:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Penserebbero che e' umana e fallibile... se intelligenti


 

:up::up::up:


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2010)

*Quintina*

Ahhh certo l'importante è non farsi beccare...e nel caso...proteggersi e non dirlo ai figli....:incazzato:!Io credo che non bisognerebbe proprio farle certre cose...no farle e non farsi sgamare....ma che modi di ragionare sono?Io faccio il rapinatore ma non mi faccio scoprire da mio figlio quindi son un buon padre......ma una pessima persona o no?


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bhe quelli che conosco non se la farebbero con una donna! :up:
> *Un uomo che non desidera una donna non è un uomo normale, ha dei problemi e l'essere omosessuale è possibilmente uno di quelli.* Sinceramente tutti gli uomini che conoscono hanno voglia di fare sesso, quindi è nella norma maschile questo, il resto no.


ah ecco... è normale solo chi si ingorillisce davanti ad una passera.:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2010)

*Lettrice*

Io pensderei che è bugiarda e scorretta...e non son stupido....!!:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahhh certo l'importante è non farsi beccare...e nel caso...proteggersi e non dirlo ai figli....:incazzato:!Io credo che non bisognerebbe proprio farle certre cose...no farle e non farsi sgamare....ma che modi di ragionare sono?Io faccio il rapinatore ma non mi faccio scoprire da mio figlio quindi son un buon padre......ma una pessima persona o no?


 
a parte il paragone che mi sembra un po'... fuori luogo


ma scusa, perché dovrei dirlo ai figli???


----------



## Papero (4 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ahi, ahi.. ecco che torna a galla il rancore...:incazzato:


Te da grande farai la spia acchiapparancore! :rotfl:


Comunque il caso di Quintina è diverso dal caso di ELisa. Una cosa è avere un amante fisso da *5* *(cinque!!!)* anni. Una cosa è avere dei rapporti saltuari. Se io passo un ora al giorno a scrivere messaggini e a parlare a telefono con la mia amante e due sere a settimana a trombarci rubo più tempo ai miei figli di quanto non ne rubi chi tromba 5 volte l'anno.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Maggio 2010)

Ma rimarrebbe sempre tua madre che di te si e' presa cura... ed e' umana.
Che il giudizio dei figli arrivi ci sta, se non provassero "umana compassione" per la propria madre (o padre) a me preoccuperebbe


----------



## Elisa (4 Maggio 2010)

scusate...ma di cosa si sta parlando?? ci sono genitori che non tradiscono e magari fanno del male ai figli, li picchiano, li trascurano...ci sono anche genitori che violentano...ma cosa c'entra ora???


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Te da grande farai la spia acchiapparancore! :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Comunque il caso di Quintina è diverso dal caso di ELisa. Una cosa è avere un amante fisso da *5* *(cinque!!!)* anni. Una cosa è avere dei rapporti saltuari. Se io passo un ora al giorno a scrivere messaggini e a parlare a telefono con la mia amante e due sere a settimana a trombarci rubo più tempo ai miei figli di quanto non ne rubi chi tromba 5 volte l'anno.


 
Papero tu l'hai raccontato ai tuoi figli del tuo tradimento?
Pensi che quando cresceranno glielo racconterai?


----------



## Lettrice (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> scusate...ma di cosa si sta parlando?? ci sono genitori che non tradiscono e magari fanno del male ai figli, li picchiano, li trascurano...ci sono anche genitori che violentano...ma cosa c'entra ora???



Hai ragione infatti il discorso ci sta come i cavoli a merenda:condom:


----------



## Iris (4 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> a parte il paragone che mi sembra un po'... fuori luogo
> 
> 
> ma scusa, perché dovrei dirlo ai figli???


 
Ma infatti i figli vanno tenuti fuori.

Io ho avuto verso l'adolescenza il fondatossimo sospetto che mio padre tradisse mia madre. onestamente non ho ho fato ricerche da detedtive..e me ne sono fregata.


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spiegatemi cosa intendete per BRAVO GENITORE!!!Credo per un figlio sia anche importante L'ESEMPIO....che impartisce un genitore...la morale,l'etica,la trasparenza,la coerenza,la sincerità....la linearità.....*quale segnale trasmettiamo ad un figlio se si è dedite al tradimento?*


miiiii


----------



## Elisa (4 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Te da grande farai la spia acchiapparancore! :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Comunque il caso di Quintina è diverso dal caso di ELisa. Una cosa è avere un amante fisso da *5* *(cinque!!!)* anni. Una cosa è avere dei rapporti saltuari. Se io passo un ora al giorno a scrivere messaggini e a parlare a telefono con la mia amante e due sere a settimana a trombarci rubo più tempo ai miei figli di quanto non ne rubi chi tromba 5 volte l'anno.


ancora con sta' storia...ma cosa dici??? ma che ne sai??


----------



## Papero (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ancora con sta' storia...ma cosa dici??? ma che ne sai??


lo so :unhappy:


----------



## Lettrice (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ancora con sta' storia...ma cosa dici??? ma che ne sai??


Beh la durata del tradimento ha il suo peso...


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Senti l'esempio che hanno da me è l'esempio di una mamma che si occupa di loro.
> 
> Non è che dico: ohi ragazzi, scusate tanto ma adesso devo andare a farmi gli affaracci miei con un tipo perché vostro padre non mi tromba.
> 
> ...


bello quando dici che la tua felicità è vedere sorridere i tuoi figli; anche per me è così.


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahhh certo l'importante è non farsi beccare...e nel caso...proteggersi e non dirlo ai figli....:incazzato:!Io credo che non bisognerebbe proprio farle certre cose...no farle e non farsi sgamare....ma che modi di ragionare sono?Io faccio il rapinatore ma non mi faccio scoprire da mio figlio quindi son un buon padre......ma una pessima persona o no?


quindi tu sei dell'idea che sarebbe giusto ripristinare la legge che equiparava una fedifraga ad un delinquente..
me cojoini.. che progressista..:up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Maggio 2010)

Belli i vostri discorsi!
 Vi dico la mia.
Se è vero che ad essere bravi genitori contribuisce più il buon esempio che le prediche sbrodolate qua e là, non per questo chi è stato infedele al partner è un cattivo genitore!
Brava persona, cattivo genitore, pessima persona e buon genitore... tutte le combinazioni sono possibili, talune più rare però...

Un buon genitore è tuttavia quello che cresce dei figli che siano in grado di capire il mondo, le persone e come vanno le cose!

Un genitore non è perfetto perchè cresce il figlio in camera sterile!
Appena andrà in giro sulle sue gambe verrà travolto da venti autotreni e gli si spezzerà il cuore ad ogni angolo di strada!

Un buon genitore fa capire al figlio di essere una persona vera, con pregi e difetti, e lo prepara ad un mondo con dolori, tristezze, cattiverie e ignoranza!
Chi è stato ben preparato non soffrirà di meno, ma darà un senso alle cose, saprà cosa può accadere e saprà anche perdonare e capire e comprendere se lo vorrà.

Potrà capire anche, se i suoi sono stati buoni genitori, che sono state persone deboli, piene di difetti e con tanti dubbi.

Se sono state solo brave persone, ma cattivi genitori, forse i loro figli non perdoneranno mai niente a nessuno.

Gli occhi con cui ci guarderanno saranno più benevolenti se non saranno stati troppo a lungo bendati!
Ciao!


----------



## Papero (4 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Papero tu l'hai raccontato ai tuoi figli del tuo tradimento?
> Pensi che quando cresceranno glielo racconterai?



I miei figli sarebbero già abbastanza grandi per capire ma l'idea di dirglielo non mi sfiora assolutamente. Cambierei idea se fosse mia moglie a volerglielo dire ma non penso proprio che lo voglia fare.

Io comunque voglio ribadire che non è detto che chi tradisce sia un cattivo genitore. Ruba del tempo ai figli, e più piccoli sono e più il tempo che gli rubi ha valore... Se tredisco mia moglie da 7 anni e mio figlio ha 9 anni sono sicuro che gli ho rubato del tempo e che in futuro mi pentirò di questo.

ok?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> I miei figli sarebbero già abbastanza grandi per capire ma l'idea di dirglielo non mi sfiora assolutamente. Cambierei idea se fosse mia moglie a volerglielo dire ma non penso proprio che lo voglia fare.
> 
> Io comunque voglio ribadire che non è detto che chi tradisce sia un cattivo genitore. Ruba del tempo ai figli, e più piccoli sono e più il tempo che gli rubi ha valore... Se tredisco mia moglie da 7 anni e mio figlio ha 9 anni sono sicuro che gli ho rubato del tempo e che in futuro mi pentirò di questo.
> 
> ok?


sì, sì, è chiaro

io mi riferivo a ciò che dice Oscuro

secondo me i figli non dovrebbero sapere niente di niente di queste cose

mia opinione


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque non dovreste permettervi di giudicare nessuno come genitore perche' non sapete una mazza... traditore=pessimo genitore non e' vero, come non e' vero fedele=buon genitore


 Concordo... l'equazione non ha senso. Si può essere pessimi genitori ed essere fedeli, o viceversa.


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

Rimango del parere che non sia giusto farsi giudicare solo sulla base di quello che si sa. Anche il taciuto fa parte di una persona. Voi da figlii, cosa pensereste di un vostro genitore fedifrago? 

Che non è propriamente una brava persona però è sangue del vostro sangue e quindi và bene lo stesso?

Oppure che si, forse non mi ha mai fatto mancare nulla, però è una persona falsa... che ha fatto i suoi porci comodi per anni mentendo al coniuge con il quale divideva il letto, tutto questo mentre a me sorrideva, ferendo una persona che mi voleva bene?

Io sono fiero di poter dire di essere un buon padre ora. Ma di certo non ho la sfrontatezza di dire che lo ero anche mentre mi trombavo l'altra, consapevole che mia moglie stava a casa ignara del tutto... 

Però fa lo stesso vero, perchè tanto lui non lo sapeva... ma per piacere!


----------



## Papero (4 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo... l'equazione non ha senso. Si può essere pessimi genitori ed essere fedeli, o viceversa.


Io infatti non ho giudicato, ho solo detto che ai figli manca del tempo, il che è innegabile a prescindere dall'equazione.

@Quintina: anche secondo me non dovrebbero saperlo. Che senso ha dirglielo?!


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo... l'equazione non ha senso. Si può essere pessimi genitori ed essere fedeli, o viceversa.



Su questo non si discute, mi pare logico.


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Su questo non si discute, mi pare logico.


 A te magari si, ma a diversi così logico non pare...


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Rimango del parere che non sia giusto farsi giudicare solo sulla base di quello che si sa. Anche il taciuto fa parte di una persona. Voi da figlii, cosa pensereste di un vostro genitore fedifrago?
> 
> Che non è propriamente una brava persona però è sangue del vostro sangue e quindi và bene lo stesso?
> 
> ...


 
ma guarda che sei un bel tipo... mi ricordi sempre "la giara", commedia di pirandello..:rotfl:

Don Lolò Zirafa, il protagonista della vicenda, è ricco e taccagno. Vede dappertutto nemici che vogliono depredarlo della sua _roba_, ed essendo di carattere litigioso, non perde occasione di citare in giudizio i suoi presunti avversari spendendo una fortuna in liti e facendo spesso perdere la pazienza al suo consulente legale, che non vede l'ora di toglierselo di torno.
Dopo l'acquisto di una enorme giara per conservare l'olio della nuova raccolta, accade un fatto strano: per ragioni misteriose, il grosso recipiente viene ritrovato perfettamente spaccato in due: fatto che fa montare Zirafa su tutte le furie.
La giara potrà essere riparata da Zi' Dima, un artigiano del posto che si vanta di avere inventato un mastice miracoloso: ma Zirafa non si fida ed insiste affinché il conciabrocche renda più sicura la saldatura usando anche dei punti di fil di ferro. Ciò colpisce profondamente l'artigiano nel suo orgoglio: convinto che i suoi meriti siano sottovalutati, egli è infatti sicuro che il suo prodigioso mastice sia più che sufficiente a fare un buon lavoro.
Costretto ad obbedire al padrone ed in preda all'ira, Zi' Dima si mette all'interno della giara per eseguire più comodamente la riparazione, ma si distrae dimenticando che la giara ha un collo molto stretto. Così, terminata la riparazione, resterà bloccato all'interno.
Ne nasce subito una lite: Zi' Dima vuole in ogni caso essere pagato per la perfetta riparazione, mentre Zirafa si dichiara disposto a pagarlo ma vuole essere risarcito per il fatto che per liberarlo bisognerà rompere la giara. Don Lolò infatti decide di pagare il conciabrocche per il suo lavoro, non per senso di giustizia ma per non essere in torto di fronte alla legge. Ma Zi' Dima non cede e, ricevuto il suo compenso, si rifiuta di dare qualsiasi risarcimento. Non sapendo come risolvere la situazione, don Lolò si rivolge per l'ennesima volta al suo avvocato che gli consiglia di liberare Zi' Dima, altrimenti correrà il rischio di essere accusato di sequestro di persona.
Il parere non riceve affatto l'approvazione di Don Lolò Zirafa, che ritiene responsabile Zi' Dima del fatto di essersi balordamente imprigionato nella giara che, una volta rotta per liberarlo, non potrà più essere riparata. Il cocciuto conciabrocche, a sua volta, si rifiuta di risarcirlo affermando di essere entrato nella giara proprio per mettere i punti che don Lolò aveva preteso: se si fosse fidato del suo mastice miracoloso, ora avrebbe la sua giara come nuova. Piuttosto che pagare, preferisce restare dentro la giara dove dice di trovarsi benissimo; e lì infatti passerà tranquillamente e allegramente la notte, fra canti e balli dei contadini ai quali, servendosi proprio del denaro ricevuto da Don Lolò, ha offerto vino e cibarie. In preda alla rabbia, per il danno e la beffa, Don Lolò Zirafa finisce per tirare un poderoso calcio alla giara che si romperà definitivamente e Zi' Dima, così involontariamente liberato, avrà partita vinta.


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io infatti non ho giudicato, ho solo detto che ai figli manca del tempo, il che è innegabile a prescindere dall'equazione.
> 
> @Quintina: anche secondo me non dovrebbero saperlo. Che senso ha dirglielo?!


 Ai figli può mancare del tempo anche per il lavoro, per delle passioni, o per un tradimento da parte di un genitore... dipende tutto dalle modalità. Resta comunque il fatto che un rapporto clandestino non implica necessariamente l'essere cattivi genitori, come la fedeltà non implica necessariamente il contrario.


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma guarda che sei un bel tipo... mi ricordi sempre "la giara", commedia di pirandello..:rotfl:
> 
> Don Lolò Zirafa, il protagonista della vicenda, è ricco e taccagno. Vede dappertutto nemici che vogliono depredarlo della sua _roba_, ed essendo di carattere litigioso, non perde occasione di citare in giudizio i suoi presunti avversari spendendo una fortuna in liti e facendo spesso perdere la pazienza al suo consulente legale, che non vede l'ora di toglierselo di torno.
> Dopo l'acquisto di una enorme giara per conservare l'olio della nuova raccolta, accade un fatto strano: per ragioni misteriose, il grosso recipiente viene ritrovato perfettamente spaccato in due: fatto che fa montare Zirafa su tutte le furie.
> ...



Un riassuntino o almeno la morale?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Rimango del parere che non sia giusto farsi giudicare solo sulla base di quello che si sa. Anche il taciuto fa parte di una persona. *Voi da figlii, cosa pensereste di un vostro genitore fedifrago? *
> 
> *Che non è propriamente una brava persona però è sangue del vostro sangue e quindi và bene lo stesso?*
> 
> ...


 

Io ho saputo dei tradimenti (quanti? non lo so... ma credo più di uno) di mio padre quando ero già grandicella... 

Certo non è che abbia fatto i salti di gioia, ma nemmeno lo considero una persona indegna per questo. Se poi mia madre ci è tornata insieme e ci sta insieme ancora adesso penso che tanto indegno non sia... Di sicuro saperlo non mi ha sconvolto l'esistenza, né tantomeno penso che non sia una brava persona. Semmai ci sono altre cose che che mi hanno ferita di più da parte sua


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Io ho saputo dei tradimenti (quanti? non lo so... ma credo più di uno) di mio padre quando ero già grandicella...
> 
> Certo non è che abbia fatto i salti di gioia, ma nemmeno lo considero una persona indegna per questo. Se poi mia madre ci è tornata insieme e ci sta insieme ancora adesso penso che tanto indegno non sia... Di sicuro saperlo non mi ha sconvolto l'esistenza, né tantomeno penso che non sia una brava persona. Semmai ci sono altre cose che che mi hanno ferita di più da parte sua



Dal pensare che non sia proprio un padre modello al giudicarlo indegno ne passa...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Dal pensare che non sia proprio un padre modello al giudicarlo indegno ne passa...


 
Personalmente credo che non sia un bene pensare che i genitori siano esseri perfetti. Io non ne conosco di persone perfette.

Io non reputavo mio padre un padre modello molto prima che sapessi che aveva avute delle storie. Nonostante ciò la reputo una brava persona. Questione di punti di vista.


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Personalmente credo che non sia un bene pensare che i genitori siano esseri perfetti. Io non ne conosco di persone perfette.
> 
> Io non reputavo mio padre un padre modello molto prima che sapessi che aveva avute delle storie. Nonostante ciò la reputo una brava persona. Questione di punti di vista.


Ma non esistono i genitori perfetti... esistono però genitori da prendere d'esempio.

Il tradimento coinvolge anche la famiglia, è un atto irresponsabile quindi anche verso i figli.

Certo, si può sempre tacere, come molti mi stanno facendo capire... :unhappy:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma non esistono i genitori perfetti... esistono però genitori da prendere d'esempio.
> 
> Il tradimento coinvolge anche la famiglia, è un atto irresponsabile quindi anche verso i figli.
> 
> Certo, si può sempre tacere, come molti mi stanno facendo capire... :unhappy:


Ma tu e tua moglie racconterete a tuo figlio dei vostri rispettivi tradimenti? A che scopo? Io non ne capisco lo scopo. E' ovvio che un figlio certe cose non vorrebbe mai saperle... Io ad esempio magari avrei preferito non sapere niente. Ti sto solo dicendo che non è stato un motivo per farmi pensare che mio padre non fosse una brava persona 'in toto'. Gli esempi che ho ricevuto da loro sono stati altri. e sicuramente se ho tradito mio marito non dipende dal fatto che ho avuto come esempio mio padre che aveva tradito mia madre (altrimenti avrei tradito anche il mio primo marito, e anche il mio primo fidanzato, e il mio secondo marito lo avrei tradito prima). Non è che ho voluto seguire il suo esempio. Sono altri gli insegnamenti che ho avuto da lui/loro


----------



## Amoremio (4 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ai figli può mancare del tempo anche per il lavoro, per delle passioni, o per un tradimento da parte di un genitore... dipende tutto dalle modalità. Resta comunque il fatto che un rapporto clandestino non implica necessariamente l'essere cattivi genitori, come la fedeltà non implica necessariamente il contrario.


io non credo di essere la migliore delle madri, 
il mio lavoro ha orari pesanti e mi sbatto quotidianamente per riuscire a uscire un po' prima o a far collimare i tempi dell'ufficio con quelli dei figli

lo premetto perchè sono, in questo senso, parte in causa èd è giusto chiarirlo
 ma 
se parliamo di tempo sottratto ai figli, scusate,
non trovo sia la stessa cosa se lo si fa perchè è quello che ti impone il lavoro o perchè hai l'amante o un'hobby che prende tempo


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma tu e tua moglie racconterete a tuo figlio dei vostri rispettivi tradimenti? A che scopo? Io non ne capisco lo scopo. E' ovvio che un figlio certe cose non vorrebbe mai saperle... Io ad esempio magari avrei preferito non sapere niente. Ti sto solo dicendo che non è stato un motivo per farmi pensare che mio padre non fosse una brava persona 'in toto'. Gli esempi che ho ricevuto da loro sono stati altri. e sicuramente se ho tradito mio marito non dipende dal fatto che ho avuto come esempio mio padre che aveva tradito mia madre (altrimenti avrei tradito anche il mio primo marito, e anche il mio primo fidanzato, e il mio secondo marito lo avrei tradito prima). Non è che ho voluto seguire il suo esempio. Sono altri gli insegnamenti che ho avuto da lui/loro


Scherzi, dirlo a mio figlio? Mai! Ma tacere a posteriori di una cosa che si ritiene essere stata un errore è un conto, sapere di sbagliare ma continuare a farla perchè tanto il figlio ne è ignaro è un'altra!

E' un pò come pretendere che nostro figlio non fumi mentre noi fumiamo di nascosto... che senso ha? Quello è il ruolo del genitore, cercare di essere d'esempio.

Per quanto riguarda il resto, non ti preoccupare, non ho dubbi che tuo padre possa averti trasmesso valori positivi, lungi da me pensare il contrario.


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non credo di essere la migliore delle madri,
> il mio lavoro ha orari pesanti e mi sbatto quotidianamente per riuscire a uscire un po' prima o a far collimare i tempi dell'ufficio con quelli dei figli
> 
> lo premetto perchè sono, in questo senso, parte in causa èd è giusto chiarirlo
> ...


 Se te lo impone è una cosa, se come in tanti vuoi far carriera è un'altra. Mi sembra una scelta, e non un'imposizione. Come è una scelta dedicare ore del proprio tempo ad una qualunque passione.


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se te lo impone è una cosa, se come in tanti vuoi far carriera è un'altra. Mi sembra una scelta, e non un'imposizione. Come è una scelta dedicare ore del proprio tempo ad una qualunque passione.


Quoto


----------



## Amoremio (4 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se te lo impone è una cosa, se come in tanti vuoi far carriera è un'altra. Mi sembra una scelta, e non un'imposizione. Come è una scelta dedicare ore del proprio tempo ad una qualunque passione.


questo è giusto


----------



## minnie (4 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> parlando a te come persona, non come moglie che sta tradendo il marito ignaro
> 
> se una tua amica single accettasse questo discorso grassettato, cosa le diresti?
> 
> ...


 
..completamente d'accordo... che tristezza leggerti Elisa... ti autocondanni ad una infinita sofferenza... come sai te lo dico per esperienza... due possibilità: la moglie non si rompe definitivamente le palle e quindi soffrirai per essere eternamente l'altra... ogni sera penserai se lui si sta sacrificando a sc...are la moglie rotfl: ) ... l'altra possibilità: la moglie vi becca e si rompe le palle... lui si prostra ai suoi piedi per non farsi mollare (e lo farà...), ma lei gli tira il calcio in c..o che si merita. Allora verrai bene tu!!! e finalmente coronerete il vostro sogno d'amore (che poi tu con i tuoi figli potrai starci sono a we alterni ecc ecc e che dovrai stare anche con i suoi nei medesimi we è un dettaglio che non vi renderà infelici...per l'ammmmore questo e altro!) e poi e poi... dopo un pò di tempo (e non sarà tanto, dati i presupposti) sarai tu la routine da cui evadere... e quindi.... cercherà altrove un altro ammmore da ragazzino.. o forse lo farai tu, chissà... e ti troverai qui a scrivere "sono stata tradita" oppure "lo tradisco..." oppure "ci tradiamo allegramente!!!". Scusami se ti sembro dura o pessimista... ma ci sono e ci sto passando... e se non fosse per il figlio che mi ha dato... vorrei essere scappata in tempo... ma come te... non l'ho fatto... e nel mio caso era un pò più facile fare i fidanzatini i primi tempi considerato che di figli c'era solo il suo, io non ne avevo... per cui... non ti auguro buona fortuna... non serve... mi dispiace tanto per te....


----------



## Ingenua (4 Maggio 2010)

Ciao Elisa. Il titolo che hai scelto è "Ho fallito". Ebbene, quello che penso io è "Si, hai fallito"! E, come ti hanno già detto in tanti, continuerai a fallire finchè tutta questa squallida storia non verrà a galla ed allora si che ti dovrai preoccupare... Lo sai già anche tu che le cose non cambieranno mai se non ci credi veramente e il problema secondo me è proprio questo: tu non vuoi che finisca, ti va bene così.  Ed allora ti dico "divertiti finchè puoi, ma non chiedere agli amici del forum di trovare per te una soluzione impossibile". Scusa se sono stata un pò dura ma sono più che convinta di quello che penso. Ti auguro di riuscire a fare chiarezza con te stessa il prima possibile perchè 5 anni di fallimenti sono davvero troppi... Pensare di vivere una vita come quella che stai vivendo tu... scusami ma mi farebbe molta pena... non vedo gioia, non vedo futuro, non vedo Amore...


----------



## minnie (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> e' assolutamente impensabile che lui mi ami ma non se la sente di fare un casino buttando all'aria due famiglie x ricominciare una vita nuova con me?
> E se fosse solo sesso, con tutte le menate e i problemi che ha sempre avuto con me, non se ne cercerebbe una molto + semplice da "tenere a bada"? io non sono mica chissa' che e non faccio nulla di "particolare"...sono una persona NORMALE! e di .... in giro ce ne sono tante!! che non chiederebbe NIENTE e lui potrebbe essere sicuramente + tranquillo, cosa che con me e' impossibile!
> 
> p.s. due anni fa avevo detto a mio marito che ero innamorata di un altro...ma poi si e' cercato di salvare il salvabile x i bimbi...


 
Elisa, io rileggerei quello che TU scrivevi nell'altro 3d... ora mi sembra solo che tu rivoglia il tuo romanzo sul comodino... a costo di chiudere occhi orecchie e cervello


----------



## minnie (4 Maggio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ehm ehm...fammi sapere nel caso in cui divorziassi:carneval:


 mi candido anche io!!!!:carneval:


----------



## Elisa (4 Maggio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> ..completamente d'accordo... che tristezza leggerti Elisa... ti autocondanni ad una infinita sofferenza... come sai te lo dico per esperienza... due possibilità: la moglie non si rompe definitivamente le palle e quindi soffrirai per essere eternamente l'altra... ogni sera penserai se lui si sta sacrificando a sc...are la moglie rotfl: ) ... l'altra possibilità: la moglie vi becca e si rompe le palle... lui si prostra ai suoi piedi per non farsi mollare (e lo farà...), ma lei gli tira il calcio in c..o che si merita. Allora verrai bene tu!!! e finalmente coronerete il vostro sogno d'amore (che poi tu con i tuoi figli potrai starci sono a we alterni ecc ecc e che dovrai stare anche con i suoi nei medesimi we è un dettaglio che non vi renderà infelici...per l'ammmmore questo e altro!) e poi e poi... dopo un pò di tempo (e non sarà tanto, dati i presupposti) sarai tu la routine da cui evadere... e quindi.... cercherà altrove un altro ammmore da ragazzino.. o forse lo farai tu, chissà... e ti troverai qui a scrivere "sono stata tradita" oppure "lo tradisco..." oppure "ci tradiamo allegramente!!!". Scusami se ti sembro dura o pessimista... ma ci sono e ci sto passando... e se non fosse per il figlio che mi ha dato... vorrei essere scappata in tempo... ma come te... non l'ho fatto... e nel mio caso era un pò più facile fare i fidanzatini i primi tempi considerato che di figli c'era solo il suo, io non ne avevo... per cui... non ti auguro buona fortuna... non serve... mi dispiace tanto per te....


lo so' che non sono felice ora e non lo saro' mai. Lo so' che lui non lascera' mai la moglie, lo so' che sono condannata a soffrire e a una vita d'inferno...ma non riesco a dire basta.


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> mi candido anche io!!!!:carneval:


Non mettetemi in crisi che purtroppo sono uno facile.


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> lo so' che non sono felice ora e non lo saro' mai. Lo so' che lui non lascera' mai la moglie, lo so' che sono condannata a soffrire e a una vita d'inferno...ma non riesco a dire basta.


Non ricordo se tu abbia già avuto esperienze in merito e non è per prenderti in giro ma... hai mai pensato ad un aiutino esterno? Ergo: uno psicologo?


----------



## gas (4 Maggio 2010)

Mah......


----------



## Ingenua (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> lo so' che non sono felice ora e non lo saro' mai. Lo so' che lui non lascera' mai la moglie, lo so' che sono condannata a soffrire e a una vita d'inferno...ma non riesco a dire basta.


Ma allora perchè non lasci entrambi e stai un pò da sola per capire cosa vuoi veramente? Magari scopriresti che non vuoi nessuno dei due! Tanto il marito non lo ami e così facendo stai facendo del male anche a lui non lasciandolo libero di scegliere di rifarsi una vita con un'altra donna (che magari lo merita di più...)


----------



## Ingenua (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ricordo se tu abbia già avuto esperienze in merito e non è per prenderti in giro ma... hai mai pensato ad un aiutino esterno? Ergo: uno psicologo?


Secondo me lo psicologo non rispolverebbe il suo problema... Forse sono io che ho avuto esperienze molto negative con le/gli psicologi ma penso che se non è più che convinta di voler cambiare le cose c'è poco da fare... ricadrà sempre nel suo errore


----------



## Elisa (4 Maggio 2010)

ingenua ha detto:


> Secondo me lo psicologo non rispolverebbe il suo problema... Forse sono io che ho avuto esperienze molto negative con le/gli psicologi ma penso che se non è più che convinta di voler cambiare le cose c'è poco da fare... ricadrà sempre nel suo errore


 
perche' ho due bimbi...non me la sento. E comunque a mio marito "sta bene cosi'".... non sono "Il mostro" che pensate...sono una brava mamma e mi faccio in 4 x la famiglia.


----------



## Elisa (4 Maggio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> ..completamente d'accordo... che tristezza leggerti Elisa... ti autocondanni ad una infinita sofferenza... come sai te lo dico per esperienza... due possibilità: la moglie non si rompe definitivamente le palle e quindi soffrirai per essere eternamente l'altra... ogni sera penserai se lui si sta sacrificando a sc...are la moglie rotfl: ) ...* l'altra possibilità: la moglie vi becca e si rompe le palle... lui si prostra ai suoi piedi per non farsi mollare (e lo farà...),* ma lei gli tira il calcio in c..o che si merita. Allora verrai bene tu!!! e finalmente coronerete il vostro sogno d'amore (che poi tu con i tuoi figli potrai starci sono a we alterni ecc ecc e che dovrai stare anche con i suoi nei medesimi we è un dettaglio che non vi renderà infelici...per l'ammmmore questo e altro!) e poi e poi... dopo un pò di tempo (e non sarà tanto, dati i presupposti) sarai tu la routine da cui evadere... e quindi.... cercherà altrove un altro ammmore da ragazzino.. o forse lo farai tu, chissà... e ti troverai qui a scrivere "sono stata tradita" oppure "lo tradisco..." oppure "ci tradiamo allegramente!!!". Scusami se ti sembro dura o pessimista... ma ci sono e ci sto passando... e se non fosse per il figlio che mi ha dato... vorrei essere scappata in tempo... ma come te... non l'ho fatto... e nel mio caso era un pò più facile fare i fidanzatini i primi tempi considerato che di figli c'era solo il suo, io non ne avevo... per cui... non ti auguro buona fortuna... non serve... mi dispiace tanto per te....


 
putroppo non possi dire niente...lo ha praticamente gia' fatto e solo xche' la moglie ha scoperto che mi manda sms...e uno un po' cosi'... 
Ma perche' si comportano cosi'??


----------



## Lettrice (4 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se te lo impone è una cosa, se come in tanti vuoi far carriera è un'altra. Mi sembra una scelta, e non un'imposizione. Come è una scelta dedicare ore del proprio tempo ad una qualunque passione.


Anche secondo me.


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> perche' ho due bimbi...non me la sento. E comunque a mio marito "sta bene cosi'".... non sono "Il mostro" che pensate...sono una brava mamma e mi faccio in 4 x la famiglia.



Ma forse ti aiuterebbe a recuperare un pò di autostima... a te è quella che manca se ancora avessi dubbi.

E credimi è strano, perchè da che mondo è mondo, una donna non ha paura di restare sola all'occorrenza.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> perche' ho due bimbi...non me la sento. E comunque a mio marito "sta bene cosi'".... non sono "Il mostro" che pensate...sono una brava mamma e mi faccio in 4 x la famiglia.



tuo marito SA che tu HAI L'AMANTE e CI TROMBI?
Scusa la crudezza. Ma far finta di niente (sport nazionale diffusissimo tra ambo i sessi) e SAPERE IN CONCRETO sono cose ben diverse...sai che se ti separassi, sarebbe forse il primo a farti delle SPIACEVOLI sorprese...


----------



## Elisa (4 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> tuo marito SA che tu HAI L'AMANTE e CI TROMBI?
> Scusa la crudezza. Ma far finta di niente (sport nazionale diffusissimo tra ambo i sessi) e SAPERE IN CONCRETO sono cose ben diverse...sai che se ti separassi, sarebbe forse il primo a farti delle SPIACEVOLI sorprese...


 
no sa solo che mi ero innamorata di un altro e da allora non e' + come prima...


----------



## Verena67 (4 Maggio 2010)

elisa ha detto:


> putroppo non possi dire niente...lo ha praticamente gia' fatto e solo xche' la moglie ha scoperto che mi manda sms...e uno un po' cosi'...
> Ma p*erche' si comportano cosi'*??


e tu?!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> no sa solo che mi ero innamorata di un altro e da allora non e' + come prima...



scusa, ma allora sei in malafede.


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> no sa solo che mi ero innamorata di un altro e da allora non e' + come prima...



Certo che pure lui... è un povero cristo, però nemmeno troppo sveglio.


----------



## Elisa (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma forse ti aiuterebbe a recuperare un pò di autostima... a te è quella che manca se ancora avessi dubbi.
> 
> E credimi è strano, perchè da che mondo è mondo, una donna non ha paura di restare sola all'occorrenza.


non ho paura di restare sola. lo avrei gia' fatto ma ho due bimbi, ripeto. NON posso fare quello che mi pare x il mio bene. Devo pensare a loro che adorano padre e madre e non possono stare senza di loro...


----------



## Elisa (4 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusa, ma allora sei in malafede.


 cioe'?


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> non ho paura di restare sola. lo avrei gia' fatto ma ho due bimbi, ripeto. NON posso fare quello che mi pare x il mio bene. Devo pensare a loro che adorano padre e madre e non possono stare senza di loro...



Quindi per te cresceranno meglio in una situazione del genere? Guarda che la paura di sbagliare non è una scusante... sei la loro madre.


----------



## Elisa (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Quindi per te cresceranno meglio in una situazione del genere? Guarda che la paura di sbagliare non è una scusante... sei la loro madre.


 
ma quale situazione? a casa c'e' serenita', vi assicuro. Non faccio trapelare nulla, a costo di farmi venire di tutto dentro...e anche mio marito. E' solo un rapporto "spento" tra me e lui...


----------



## Papero (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> putroppo non possi dire niente...lo ha praticamente gia' fatto e solo xche' la moglie ha scoperto che mi manda sms...e uno un po' cosi'...
> *Ma perche' si comportano cosi'??*


Scusa Elisina ma non capisco.... si comportano così come?? Si è incazzata la moglie perchè ha scoperto che lui ti scriveva i messaggini?? Mi pare il minimo! T'immagini sapesse che con suo marito ci trombi da tanti anni come s'incazzerebbe?!!!


Mah..


----------



## minnie (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> putroppo non possi dire niente...lo ha praticamente gia' fatto e solo xche' la moglie ha scoperto che mi manda sms...e uno un po' cosi'...
> Ma perche' si comportano cosi'??


 
me lo chiedo tante tante volte anche io... la risposta che mi do è che tenere la moglie e la famiglia di facciata lo salva agli occhi del mondo e probabilmente sono convinti che se mantengono la famiglia unita sono meno colpevoli, ma in realtà non sono capaci di vivere una vita normale con emozioni normali... sono degli eterni insoddisfatti che vogliono le emozioni del filarino da adolescenti... il mio faceva lo stesso con la sua ex quando la tradiva con me e ora fa lo stesso con me mentre ha una storia con un'altra.... e ti assicuro che non solo con me l'amore lo fa eccome, ma mi cerca sempre lui e si inca...a se io sono stanca e non ne ho voglia... non credergli quando ti dice che ci va per quieto vivere..
e riguardo alla moglie che fa finta (forse ) di non sapere... lo faccio anche io e sai perchè? perchè nella migliore delle ipotesi una separazione consensuale porterebbe a rinunciare a stare con il mio bambino a we alterni e non lo trovo giusto che perchè lui è un pdm e non gli basta una donna alla volta io devo sacrificare il tempo da passare con mio figlio... quindi sappi che a volte ci sono motivazioni che non sono solo comodità o problemi economici, ma perchè come traditi si viene puniti da innocenti due volte: nell'affetto e nella fiducia data a chi non se la merita e nei propri figli...Pensaci quando pensi a sua moglie e a tuo marito...


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> putroppo non possi dire niente...lo ha praticamente gia' fatto e solo xche' la moglie ha scoperto che mi manda sms...e uno un po' cosi'...
> *Ma perche' si comportano cosi'*??


Ah ecco, ora giudichi lui... ma nella tua situazione, che domanda è?:rotfl:


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Maggio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> me lo chiedo tante tante volte anche io... *la risposta che mi do è che tenere la moglie e la famiglia di facciata lo salva agli occhi del mondo e probabilmente sono convinti che se mantengono la famiglia unita sono meno colpevoli, ma in realtà non sono capaci di vivere una vita normale con emozioni normali... sono degli eterni insoddisfatti che vogliono le emozioni del filarino da adolescenti..*. il mio faceva lo stesso con la sua ex quando la tradiva con me e ora fa lo stesso con me mentre ha una storia con un'altra.... e ti assicuro che non solo con me l'amore lo fa eccome, ma mi cerca sempre lui e si inca...a se io sono stanca e non ne ho voglia... non credergli quando ti dice che ci va per quieto vivere..
> e riguardo alla moglie che fa finta (forse ) di non sapere... lo faccio anche io e sai perchè? perchè nella migliore delle ipotesi una separazione consensuale porterebbe a rinunciare a stare con il mio bambino a we alterni e non lo trovo giusto che perchè lui è un pdm e non gli basta una donna alla volta io devo sacrificare il tempo da passare con mio figlio... quindi sappi che a volte ci sono motivazioni che non sono solo comodità o problemi economici, ma perchè come traditi si viene puniti da innocenti due volte: nell'affetto e nella fiducia data a chi non se la merita e nei propri figli...Pensaci quando pensi a sua moglie e a tuo marito...



già..o forse soffrono di problemi molto simili a quelli delle donne che accettano di iniziare una relazione con un uomo sposato o di tradire il proprio marito....


----------



## Lettrice (4 Maggio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> già..o forse soffrono di problemi molto simili a quelli delle donne che accettano di iniziare una relazione con un uomo sposato o di tradire il proprio marito....


Infatti


----------



## Lettrice (4 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ah ecco, ora giudichi lui... ma nella tua situazione, che domanda è?:rotfl:


C'e' poco da ridere:condom:


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ma quale situazione? a casa c'e' serenita', vi assicuro. Non faccio trapelare nulla, a costo di farmi venire di tutto dentro...e anche mio marito. E' solo un rapporto "spento" tra me e lui...


Quindi ricapitoliamo (e dimmi se sbaglio).

- A casa l'atmosfera è serena anche se tra di voi il rapporto è spento
- Hai paura di lasciare tuo marito perchè i figli hanno bisogno anche di lui
- Dell'altro non ti fidi al 100% però non riesci a farne a meno
- Sei un'ottima madre e ai figli non fai mancare nulla

Ma io direi che se le cose vanno così, ti conviene rimanere in questa situazione, in fondo mi pare di capire che a tutti vada bene!

A no scusa, dimenticavo, TU stai soffrendo... povera è vero, me ne ero dimenticato. Ah giusto, però non sai cosa fare, è una situazione talmente anomala e incasinata che ti senti le mani legate...

Scusa, ma comincio davvero a credere che a te le cose facciano comodo così come stanno... Non riesco a credere che una donna con due figli non riesca a prendere posizione con nessuno dei due uomini coinvolti! Io non penso tu sia una persona cattiva, ma codarda certamente si. Sei incapace di prendere una decisione che spetta solo a te prendere, solo perchè hai paura che i figli possano soffrire della separazione. 

Allora fai una cosa, vivi le tue menzogne con serenità e tieni il piede in due scarpe, fallo davvero finchè dura, perchè poi un giorno i tuoi figli diventeranno grandi e allora si che risentiranno dell'aria stantia che c'è a casa e si domanderanno se la vita da sposati sia davvero così noiosa e inutile e si domanderanno per davvero se ne vale la pena... 

Sei venuta qui e hai conosciuto un sacco di persone che hanno passato più o meno la tua stessa situazione, ma tutto quello che sai dire è "non so cosa fare". Chiedo pure qui dentro ai membri del forum com'ero io appena entrato... molti mi avrebbero preso a calci da quanto ero indeciso e immaturo... ma ragazza, mi stai dando del filo da torcere! A me sembra che chi più chi meno, qui dentro tutti sono sopravvissuti ai loro traumi e quasi tutti si sono presi le loro responsabilità per uscirne. E sai perchè? Perchè siamo adulti e sappiamo bene che a volte per stare meglio è necessario fare dei sacrifici.

E' solo questo il punto: RESPONSABILITA'. Non sei più un'adolescente.

Prenditi le tue (e nessuno ti vieta di darle a tuo marito, può darsi sia davvero così male come dici) e fai sto benedetto salto.


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> C'e' poco da ridere:condom:


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> e' assolutamente impensabile che lui mi ami ma non se la sente di fare un casino buttando all'aria due famiglie x ricominciare una vita nuova con me?


Non è impensabile, è quello che succede di solito. A meno che la moglie non lo scopra e non lo butti fuori di casa (non ti sto dicendo di fare rivelazioni a lei eh ). Poi c'è anche qualche raro uomo che se la sente.


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Non è impensabile, è quello che succede di solito. A meno che la moglie non lo scopra e non lo butti fuori di casa (non ti sto dicendo di fare rivelazioni a lei eh ). Poi c'è anche qualche raro uomo che se la sente.


Che poi tutte queste mogli che quando scoprono il tradimento buttano l'uomo fuori di casa io non le vedo mica... secondo me son poche che hanno il coraggio di farlo davvero.


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non dire così.. è solo che quando a tradire è una madre si leggono sempre le stesse cose..
> facci caso: tradisce un uomo gli si dice pensa a quanto male potresti fare a tua moglie e ai tuo figli.
> tradisce una donna?
> dove lo trovi il tempo per avere un amante... pensa ai tuoi figli, alla spesa, alla casa e all'apparecchio.


:up: e come al solito chi attacca su questo punto sono proprio le donne.


----------



## Papero (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Quindi ricapitoliamo (e dimmi se sbaglio).
> 
> - A casa l'atmosfera è serena anche se tra di voi il rapporto è spento
> - Hai paura di lasciare tuo marito perchè i figli hanno bisogno anche di lui
> ...


grande Kid, ti IperQuoto e mi metto in coda in caso ti separassi da tua moglie


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> grande Kid, ti IperQuoto e mi metto in coda in caso ti separassi da tua moglie


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Facciamo un'orgia!


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che poi tutte queste mogli che quando scoprono il tradimento buttano l'uomo fuori di casa io non le vedo mica... secondo me son poche che hanno il coraggio di farlo davvero.


Vero anche questo. MM hai visto Cosavogliodipiù? Mi piacerebbe molto avere un tuo parere.


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Vero anche questo. MM hai visto Cosavogliodipiù? Mi piacerebbe molto avere un tuo parere.


 Devo andarlo a vedere, poi ti dico senz'altro


----------



## Elisa (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Quindi ricapitoliamo (e dimmi se sbaglio).
> 
> - A casa l'atmosfera è serena anche se tra di voi il rapporto è spento
> - Hai paura di lasciare tuo marito perchè i figli hanno bisogno anche di lui
> ...


Non mi pare che io dica solo: non so' cosa fare. Ho detto tante cose pero' ho anche ammesso che non riesco a dire basta. 
Ogni persona ha una propria storia personale e non si puo' giudicare in base a poche righe scritte. Certo se sono qui e' x chiedere "aiuto" e' vero...sentire parire ed esperienze...ma poi so' solo io la mia vera situazione.
A volte mi sembra ci sia poco rispetto qui dentro...ma comunque grazie lo stesso. Non tutti sono "bravi" e perfetti come te o altri...ci sono persone + "deboli" o "incapaci " di fare una scelta...ma queste persone ripeto,avranno alle spalle una "motivazione di vita" personale...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Non mi pare che io dica solo: non so' cosa fare. Ho detto tante cose pero' ho anche ammesso che non riesco a dire basta.
> Ogni persona ha una propria storia personale e non si puo' giudicare in base a poche righe scritte. Certo se sono qui e' x chiedere "aiuto" e' vero...sentire parire ed esperienze...ma poi so' solo io la mia vera situazione.
> A volte mi sembra ci sia poco rispetto qui dentro...ma comunque grazie lo stesso. Non tutti sono "bravi" e perfetti come te o altri...ci sono persone + "deboli" o "incapaci " di fare una scelta...ma queste persone ripeto,avranno alle spalle una "motivazione di vita" personale...


E' vero fare una scelta e' difficile... una scelta del tuo tipo e' difficilissima e solo pochi la fanno... inutile dire, pochi la fanno.

Per come sono fatta io ti dico che non riuscirei a vivere la tua situazione, odio il grigio... e sinceramente credo sia deleterio per un sacco di persone.

Il tuo problema, per me e' che la tua "felicita'" dipende da altri... o meglio dall'amante: se l'amante lascia la moglie, tu lasci tuo marito ed e' fatta... se non lascia la moglie tu rimeni nel grigio perche' tuo marito senza l'altro non lo lasci.
Lasciamo da parte i figli che in caso di separazione NON PERDONO i genitori.

Tu per te *escludendo le scelte altrui* che scelta vorresti fare?


----------



## Elisa (4 Maggio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' vero fare una scelta e' difficile... una scelta del tuo tipo e' difficilissima e solo pochi la fanno... inutile dire, pochi la fanno.
> 
> Per come sono fatta io ti dico che non riuscirei a vivere la tua situazione, odio il grigio... e sinceramente credo sia deleterio per un sacco di persone.
> 
> ...


uscire da questo grigio che anch'io DETESTO...io sono sempre stata o bianco o nero...non esistono le vie di mezzo x me...
E queste doverle accettare mi devasta...
se avessi la forza...vorrei troncare con lui e capire cosa provo x il marito...nel caso non si potesse recuperare, prendere una decisione con lui...


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> A volte mi sembra ci sia poco rispetto qui dentro...ma comunque grazie lo stesso. Non tutti sono "bravi" e perfetti come te o altri...ci sono persone + "deboli" o "incapaci " di fare una scelta...ma queste persone ripeto,avranno alle spalle una "motivazione di vita" personale...


Bravi e perfetti...guarda, io sono così perfetto che non solo sono riuscito a tradire mia moglie dopo due anni dalla nascita di nostro figlio, ma son ostato talmente furbo da non riuscire a cogliere il suo malessere fino a portare lei stessa al tradimento.

Il rispetto qui dentro? Per la mia esperienza personale nessun oqui dentro manca di rispetto, c'è solo chi espone le proprie idee più animatamente di altri casomai. Ma non essendo www.stinchidisanto.net ma bensì www.tradimento.net, i membri non penso si sentano tanto in diritto di giudicare i nuovi arrivi. Ma sai benissimo che non c'è nulla di peggio al mondo di un exfumatore alle prese con un fumatore...

Noi cerchiamo di spronarti e tu non ci dai soddisfazioni... tutto qui. E continui a piangerti addosso, che è la cosa peggiore che possa fare un traditore.


----------



## cattivo (4 Maggio 2010)

elisa, io per quello che può valere, ti capisco benissimo l' unico problema è che  a differenza degli altri non sò darti un consiglio .io come te prendo sempre tempo aspetto qualcosa che non succede mai (forse anche perchè non so cosa voglio).è fatica essere capiti da chi non si cala completamente nei panni degli altri ed è anche difficile consigliare in base alle proprie esperienze visto che ogni storia per tante sfumature è sempre diversa dalle altre.


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> uscire da questo grigio che anch'io DETESTO...io sono sempre stata o bianco o nero...non esistono le vie di mezzo x me...
> E queste doverle accettare mi devasta...
> *se avessi la forza*...vorrei troncare con lui e capire cosa provo x il marito...nel caso non si potesse recuperare, prendere una decisione con lui...


 Come fai a sapere di non averla quella forza? Perchè non ti metti alla prova? Parla con tuo marito, e affronta il discorso... non dell'amante, io non gli direi nulla a questo punto. Ma di ciò che provi e non provi per lui.


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Bravi e perfetti...guarda, io sono così perfetto che non solo sono riuscito a tradire mia moglie dopo due anni dalla nascita di nostro figlio, ma son ostato talmente furbo da non riuscire a cogliere il suo malessere fino a portare lei stessa al tradimento.
> 
> Il rispetto qui dentro? Per la mia esperienza personale nessun oqui dentro manca di rispetto, c'è solo chi espone le proprie idee più animatamente di altri casomai. Ma non essendo www.stinchidisanto.net ma bensì www.tradimento.net, i membri non penso si sentano tanto in diritto di giudicare i nuovi arrivi. Ma sai benissimo che non c'è nulla di peggio al mondo di un exfumatore alle prese con un fumatore...
> 
> *Noi cerchiamo di spronarti e tu non ci dai soddisfazioni*... tutto qui. E continui a piangerti addosso, che è la cosa peggiore che possa fare un traditore.


 e si cercano soddisfazioni facendo fare agli altri le stesse scelte che abbiamo fatto noi?


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> e si cercano soddisfazioni facendo fare agli altri le stesse scelte che abbiamo fatto noi?



Nel mio caso si cerca di fargli fare il contrario....


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Nel mio caso si cerca di fargli fare il contrario....


Beh tu hai lasciato l'amante e sei rientrato in famiglia no? Ergo...


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Beh tu hai lasciato l'amante e sei rientrato in famiglia no? Ergo...



Si e ho portato mia moglie a tradirmi! Un fenomeno.


----------



## cattivo (4 Maggio 2010)

elisa scusa ma tu hai rapporti sessuali con tuo marito, se sì lui lo sà ? se lo accetta non può amarti veramente questo almeno secondo me ,io non lo accetterei.


----------



## Mab (4 Maggio 2010)

daniele ha detto:


> ma che ne sai tu? Io invece penso che dopo aver fatto all'"ammmmore" con te torna bello soddisfatto a casa e poi ci da na seconda botta alla moglie. Two gust is megl che one :up:
> Elisa pensa che questa visione dopo 4 anni che siete amanti e lui non vuole uscire dalla situazione è quella possibilmente più reale, più certa e sai perchè lui non fa solo sesso con te, perchè lo farebbe sentire sporco, così ammanta tutto di ammmore che gli rende la cosa più passabile.
> Non ragionare da donna dai su di lui, è un uomo che coltiva una amante da anni, cioè se è bravo sono davvero due botte e via!!! Si vede che è un uomo che ha bisogno di tanto sesso e pensa se fossi tu la ufficiale saresti cornuta come la moglie, te lo dico perchè la mia prima ex che mi rese cornuto con un uomo sposato adesso che convive con lui è più cornuta di alce mentolo ed io le chiedo sempre come fa passare sotto le porte visto che è risaputo che quel uomo si scoperebbe anche un gatto morto.
> *io sono sempre dell'idea che dobbiamo valutare non le sensazioni delle persone ma quello che sono e quello che hano fatto, tu ed il tuo amante ne uscite male, ma lui di alcuni ordini di grandezza più di te.*
> *comunque spero che tuo marito sio sia fatto una amante, se non se l'è fatta spero che un amico gli consigli di farsene una e che sia giovane, perchè tu gli stai togliendo del tempo che non potrai ridargli indietro e non ci sono figli che reggono per il firto importante che stai facendo*.


 
quoto!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Quindi ricapitoliamo (e dimmi se sbaglio).
> 
> - A casa l'atmosfera è serena anche se tra di voi il rapporto è spento
> - Hai paura di lasciare tuo marito perchè i figli hanno bisogno anche di lui
> ...


POST DELL'ANNO!:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> POST DELL'ANNO!:mexican::mexican::mexican:



Hai visto come vengo su bene Vere?!?!?! :carneval:


----------



## Mab (4 Maggio 2010)

Mi sono fermata a pag 10 (cavolo gente quanto scrivete in un giorno?! vi collegate a colazione e finite lavandovi i denti prima di dormire:unhappy:?!)

Elisa ho seguito anche il tuo post precedente (senza rispondere) e mi spiace essere qui a leggere queste cose perchè stavo spudoratamente tifando per te che nel momento del distacco dall'amante avevi finalmente parlato di vedere cosa potevi fare per il tuo rapporto coniugale.
Se sei pronta a lasciare tuo marito per l'amante lascialo, dai la possibilità alla persona a cui vuoi bene (vuoi bene?! ragazzi ok l'amore cambia col passare del tempo ma non si vuole bene quando si dicono bugie ogni giorno per 4 anni e si fa questo alla propria famiglia.. secondo me) di trovare a sua volta l'amore. Perchè nè io nè altri qui dentro conosciamo tuo marito, ma ci sono persone che ingenuamente pensano che dopo anni ci sia qualcosa di diverso dall'amore fra 2 persone, ma che in fondo può valere molto di più.
Il nostro riflesso nello specchio cambia col passare degli anni no?! il clima cambia, il mondo cambia.. perchè le persone hanno un concetto d'amore che è pari alle traversie quotidiane dei poveri Brooke e Ridge di Bruttiful che s'incasinano quotidianamente la vita in preda alle forti passioni?! Io credo (..voglio credere, e spero di trovare qualcuno che faccia con me questo percorso) che l'amore cambi con noi, che le emozioni si provano se si vogliono provare, che in una coppia è importante comunicare, perfino litigare, perchè questo è sintomo che non si è gettata la spugna e non si va verso la finta soluzione di un bel paio di corna, che come la chirurgia plastica ti fa piacere di più lì per lì, ma non ti ringiovanisce davvero... e la tua età rimane quella.
Elisa, scusami se riempio questo spazio anche di riflessioni più generali, saresti una donna coraggiosa se ti volessi più bene e volessi realmente più bene alle persone che ti sono vicino. Un uomo che ti dice che ti ama ma non farà mai nulla per stare con te si contraddice due volte nella stessa frase, e se ti chiedi perchè non ne sceglie una più giovane, più bella, meno complicata.. è perchè magari tu gli piaci, ti conosce e sa che sei disposta ad aspettare lì, e perchè le complicazioni a volte sono una scusa per non dare tutto se stesso. 
Potrebbe non essere così.. ma se lo fosse?!


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Un riassuntino o almeno la morale?


 In preda alla rabbia, per il danno e la beffa, Don Lolò Zirafa finisce per tirare un poderoso calcio alla giara che si romperà definitivamente e Zi' Dima, così involontariamente liberato, avrà partita vinta.

era in riferimento al rancore che nutri ancora per lo sgarro di tua moglie, dimenticandoti che lo hai innescato tu, ecco perché ti agganciavo a don zirafa che produce il danno e poi si lagna...


----------



## Mab (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Quindi ricapitoliamo (e dimmi se sbaglio).
> 
> - A casa l'atmosfera è serena anche se tra di voi il rapporto è spento
> - Hai paura di lasciare tuo marito perchè i figli hanno bisogno anche di lui
> ...


 
:applauso:


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

*ehhh come no*



Kid ha detto:


> Hai visto come vengo su bene Vere?!?!?! :carneval:


 un vero fenomeno...


----------



## Mab (4 Maggio 2010)

Mab ha detto:


> Mi sono fermata a pag 10 (cavolo gente quanto scrivete in un giorno?! vi collegate a colazione e finite lavandovi i denti prima di dormire:unhappy:?!)
> 
> Elisa ho seguito anche il tuo post precedente (senza rispondere) e mi spiace essere qui a leggere queste cose perchè stavo spudoratamente tifando per te che nel momento del distacco dall'amante avevi finalmente parlato di vedere cosa potevi fare per il tuo rapporto coniugale.
> Se sei pronta a lasciare tuo marito per l'amante lascialo, dai la possibilità alla persona a cui vuoi bene (vuoi bene?! ragazzi ok l'amore cambia col passare del tempo ma non si vuole bene quando si dicono bugie ogni giorno per 4 anni e si fa questo alla propria famiglia.. secondo me) di trovare a sua volta l'amore. Perchè nè io nè altri qui dentro conosciamo tuo marito, ma ci sono persone che ingenuamente pensano che dopo anni ci sia qualcosa di diverso dall'amore fra 2 persone, ma che in fondo può valere molto di più.
> ...


 
Ragazzi devo dire una cosa.. sono davvero pallosa. mi trovo pallosa.
e lo sono perchè leggere queste cose mi terrorizza, le scelte di mio padre mi hanno lasciata allucinata, e perchè guardandosi intorno sembra che per vivere felici l'unica soluzione sia andare a vivere in una comune hippie con l'amore libero e tanta tanta cannabis.
dovevo dirlo.:nuke:


----------



## Ingenua (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid;32155

[SIZE=4 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma io direi che se le cose vanno così, ti conviene rimanere in questa situazione[/SIZE], in fondo mi pare di capire che a tutti vada bene!
> 
> 
> Scusa, ma comincio davvero a credere che a te le cose facciano comodo così come stanno... Non riesco a credere che una donna con due figli non riesca a prendere posizione con nessuno dei due uomini coinvolti! Io non penso tu sia una persona cattiva, ma codarda certamente si. Sei incapace di prendere una decisione che spetta solo a te prendere, solo perchè hai paura che i figli possano soffrire della separazione.
> ...



E' quello che ho scritto anch'io qualche pagina fa... :up:


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

*cmq*

la vogliamo finire di colpevolizzare le donne traditrici in questo modo barbaro e direi quasi talebano?
capisco poco l'indignazione.. se poi è manifestata da chi ha tradito ancora meno.. ma quel che mi dà su i nervi è la presunzione di sapere cosa è giusto da parte di chi si è trovato nella stessa situazione e che adesso si erge quale simbolo di abnegazione pro famiglia...
visto che del senno di poi son pieni i fossi.


----------



## Papero (4 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> la vogliamo finire di colpevolizzare le donne traditrici in questo modo barbaro e direi quasi talebano?
> capisco poco l'indignazione.. se poi è manifestata da chi ha tradito ancora meno.. ma quel che mi dà su i nervi è la presunzione di sapere cosa è giusto da parte di chi si è trovato nella stessa situazione e che adesso si erge quale simbolo di abnegazione pro famiglia...
> visto che del senno di poi son pieni i fossi.


E allora, mi chiedo, che caxxo ci stiamo a fare qua? dateci il potere di lettura e toglieteci quello di scrittura...

:incazzato:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> da me gli straordinari non li pagano...e io non delego NESSUNO a fare le cose che dovrei fare io! ma che dici??? lo vedo se posso, e' chiaro!


 Elisa, ma quante balle ti vuoi raccontare e fino a quando?
Potrei (potremmo tutti) smontarti ogni giustificazione per te e per lui, ma se tu non vuoi uscire da questa situazione, non ci uscirai. 
*Devi domandarti perché tu non vuoi uscirne, non risponderti che lui è codardo*. *Tu come sei?*
Ti è stato chiesto cosa diresti a un'amica single, io dico anche a una figlia, a un figlio che ti raccontassero questa situazione? Trovi una risposta che sia quel che fai tu? Se lo facesse tuo marito con la mamma di un compagno d'asilo dei tuoi figli che diresti?


Guarda che ne racconti tante che fa impressione.
Vuoi che te le smonti una alla volta?
Ah come sento la nostalgia di tante ex utenti da Miciolidia a Lupa a Asu  a Adm  che te l'avrebbero spiegato in modi diversi, da lati diversi, ma anche brutali...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Lui e' freddo con lei...(e io ne ho ne ho avuto le prove in passato)...un mese fa lei ha scoperto che mi scriveva e visto un sms e quindi *lui sta cercando di farle capire che non siamo amanti xche' lei voleva fare un casino*.


 Rileggi quello che hai scritto.
L'hai letto bene?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Adesso non esageriamo... personalmente quando ho tradito mi sentivo tutto fuorchè un buon padre!
> 
> Facciamo attenzione a non cadere nei luoghi comuni, ovvero di non dare per scontato che essere una buona madre o un buon padre basta trattare bene i figli. Cavolate dai! Una buona madre/padre non mente al coniuge per i suoi comodi, ma cerca di creare un clima ideale per il figlio nella famiglia. Serenità, onestà e rispetto.
> 
> Elisa sa che non ce l'ho con lei, però scusate... brava madre=fedifraga? Forse mi sono perso qualcosa.... mi sembra una bestemmia.


 Ehm ...però dicevi di sì....


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> E allora, mi chiedo, che caxxo ci stiamo a fare qua? dateci il potere di lettura e toglieteci quello di scrittura...
> 
> :incazzato:


anche tu ancora pieno di rancore.
bocciato. ripeti l'anno, zitto e mosca.


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Elisa, ma quante balle ti vuoi raccontare e fino a quando?
> Potrei (potremmo tutti) smontarti ogni giustificazione per te e per lui, ma se tu non vuoi uscire da questa situazione, non ci uscirai.
> *Devi domandarti perché tu non vuoi uscirne, non risponderti che lui è codardo*. *Tu come sei?*
> Ti è stato chiesto cosa diresti a un'amica single, io dico anche a una figlia, a un figlio che ti raccontassero questa situazione? Trovi una risposta che sia quel che fai tu? Se lo facesse tuo marito con la mamma di un compagno d'asilo dei tuoi figli che diresti?
> ...


sono cmq persone che hanno reagito alla vita secondo il loro sentire, come è giusto che sia.
ma qui si lapida una donna partendo dall'assunto che essendo madre e tradendo non può essere una buona madre... scusa ma non ci vedo tanta attinenza..


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ehm ...però dicevi di sì....


tanto per farti capire l'andazzo, eh..


----------



## Mab (4 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> la vogliamo finire di colpevolizzare le donne traditrici in questo modo barbaro e direi quasi talebano?
> capisco poco l'indignazione.. se poi è manifestata da chi ha tradito ancora meno.. ma quel che mi dà su i nervi è la presunzione di sapere cosa è giusto da parte di chi si è trovato nella stessa situazione e che adesso si erge quale simbolo di abnegazione pro famiglia...
> visto che del senno di poi son pieni i fossi.


 
Per me donne o uomini il concetto è sempre lo stesso. Se poi venisse fuori il contrario.. devo ammettere che le donne della mia vita sono state eccezionali, e tendo ad aspettarmi di più. Negli uomini credo molto molto meno.
Ma questo è un problema mio personale, non di concezione talebana..:singleeye:


----------



## Papero (4 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> sono cmq persone che hanno reagito alla vita secondo il loro sentire, come è giusto che sia.
> ma qui si lapida una donna partendo dall'assunto che essendo madre e tradendo non può essere una buona madre... scusa ma non ci vedo tanta attinenza..


Io si sono ancora pieno di rancore, ma soprattutto con me stesso. E non è vero che è stato detto che non è una buona madre. Io personalmente le ho detto che il tempo che trascorre con l'amante "codardo" lo ruba ai suoi figli. Se poi hai deciso di eleggerti come avvocatessa di Elisa... fai pure


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> infatti la penso uguale....e se anche facesse con la moglie, non credo proverebbe le stesse cose...e non xche' io sono + brava o che (rispondo in anticipo!) o perche' clandestini...insomma...c'e' rapporto e rapporto, mica siamo bestie!


 Reversibile...


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

Mab ha detto:


> Per me donne o uomini il concetto è sempre lo stesso. Se poi venisse fuori il contrario.. devo ammettere che le donne della mia vita sono state eccezionali, e tendo ad aspettarmi di più. Negli uomini credo molto molto meno.
> Ma questo è un problema mio personale, non di concezione talebana..:singleeye:


non so te... ma io qui vedo solo gerle piene di pietre.
a poi mi si dirà che dò i numeri come sempre.. quando il massimo dell'aiuto che le è stato dato è stato dirle vergognati che hai due figli, come se l'amore per i fligli fosse NEGOZIABILE. 
... ma come si fa?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non so te... ma io qui vedo solo gerle piene di pietre.
> a poi mi si dirà che dò i numeri come sempre.. quando il massimo dell'aiuto che le è stato dato è stato dirle vergognati che hai due figli, come se l'amore per i fligli fosse NEGOZIABILE.
> ... ma come si fa?


 
condivido


----------



## Mab (4 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non so te... ma io qui vedo solo gerle piene di pietre.
> a poi mi si dirà che dò i numeri come sempre.. quando il massimo dell'aiuto che le è stato dato è stato dirle vergognati che hai due figli, come se l'amore per i fligli fosse NEGOZIABILE.
> ... ma come si fa?


 
Non è che dai i numeri, è che ognuno mentre legge questo forum ha la sua vita, i suoi pensieri e il suo umore, e qualche vbolte certe cose spiccano più di altre. 
Non le è stato detto solo questo da quello che ho letto io, e credo che a volte la gente esageri perchè fa rabbia leggere la resa totale da parte di un'altra persona, anche solo perchè si ha terrore che al suo posto potremmo esserci noi. Qualcuno la visione talebana ce la può anche avere.. del resto ancora la brava donna è madre moglie e possibilmente casalinga nell'immaginario collettivo.. la parità di fatto è un miraggio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Maggio 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Belli i vostri discorsi!
> Vi dico la mia.
> Se è vero che ad essere bravi genitori contribuisce più il buon esempio che le prediche sbrodolate qua e là, non per questo chi è stato infedele al partner è un cattivo genitore!
> Brava persona, cattivo genitore, pessima persona e buon genitore... tutte le combinazioni sono possibili, talune più rare però...
> ...


 Bello


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io si sono ancora pieno di rancore, ma soprattutto con me stesso. E non è vero che è stato detto che non è una buona madre. Io personalmente le ho detto che il tempo che trascorre con l'amante "codardo" lo ruba ai suoi figli. *Se poi hai deciso di eleggerti come avvocatessa di Elisa... fai pure*


ecco.. lo sapevo, anche questo è un tipico.
e, a parte che mi eleggo sempre avvocato delle donne, a meno chè non siano calcolatrici e dichiaratamente stronze, sottolineo il dichiaratamente, onde non incorrere nei soliti equivoci. ebbene, sì, io sto dalla parte delle donne. sempre. 
ma tu.. il tempo che passavi con quella che adesso vorresti disintegrata da un meteorite, a chi lo rubavi? a no, niente, mandavi un sms: torno più tardi, ho un contrattempo.. tanto sapevi che i tuoi figli qualcuno li recuperava quando arrivava il pulmino della scuola.. o no? solo che adesso, che hai messo le pive nel sacco (gioco forza.. diciamolo..) sei diventato bacchettone perché tu sì che sai come è giusto vivere..


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2010)

*Ribadisco*

che quello che mi stupisce è la solidarietà delle donne sul discorso traditrice=cattiva madre. Ovvero il sottolineare il solito trito e ritrito luogo comune maschilista.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma tu e tua moglie racconterete a tuo figlio dei vostri rispettivi tradimenti? A che scopo? Io non ne capisco lo scopo. E' ovvio che un figlio certe cose non vorrebbe mai saperle... Io ad esempio magari avrei preferito non sapere niente. Ti sto solo dicendo che non è stato un motivo per farmi pensare che mio padre non fosse una brava persona 'in toto'. Gli esempi che ho ricevuto da loro sono stati altri. e sicuramente se ho tradito mio marito non dipende dal fatto che ho avuto come esempio mio padre che aveva tradito mia madre (altrimenti avrei tradito anche il mio primo marito, e anche il mio primo fidanzato, e il mio secondo marito lo avrei tradito prima). Non è che ho voluto seguire il suo esempio. Sono altri gli insegnamenti che ho avuto da lui/loro


 Non so perché la questione di Elisa stia prendendo questa piega, secondo me fuorviante, ma non mi pari persona così superficiale da negare con questa decisione che il rapporto tra i genitori e il loro rapporto con noi hanno formato il nostro modo di intendere e vivere le relazioni!!! Ovvio che non si tratta di imitazione, ma di vissuto.


----------



## Mab (4 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non so te... ma io qui vedo solo gerle piene di pietre.
> a poi mi si dirà che dò i numeri come sempre.. quando il massimo dell'aiuto che le è stato dato è stato dirle vergognati che hai due figli, come se l'amore per i fligli fosse NEGOZIABILE.
> ... ma come si fa?


 
Comunque .. con una storia come questa forse qualche pietra fa meglio di una pacca sulla spalla. Elisa assolve e si autoassolve già troppo per i miei gusti. E non si tratta di voler fare la superdonna (anche perchè ripeto la mia esperienza si limita ancora a quella di figlia e di fidanzata), si tratta del fatto che a volte i "drammi" ce li cerchiamo di proposito per sentirci più vivi, e perdiamo tanto di quel tempo a rimuginare e a dire che io "proprio non ce la faccio ommmioddddio!!" invece di fare tante altre cose più sane e costruttive.
Io non voglio che siano i drammi a farmi sentire viva, sinceramente merito di più, e lo meritiamo tutti.


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

Mab ha detto:


> Non è che dai i numeri, è che ognuno mentre legge questo forum ha la sua vita, i suoi pensieri e il suo umore, e qualche vbolte certe cose spiccano più di altre.
> Non le è stato detto solo questo da quello che ho letto io, e credo che a volte la gente esageri perchè fa rabbia leggere la resa totale da parte di un'altra persona, anche solo perchè si ha terrore che al suo posto potremmo esserci noi.* Qualcuno la visione talebana ce la può anche avere.. del resto ancora la brava donna è madre moglie e possibilmente casalinga nell'immaginario collettivo.. la parità di fatto è un miraggio*.


ma non è questione di parità... quanto di capire, una volta per tutte che l'amore per i figli non è NEGOZIABILE.. 
ancor di più non capisco i giudizi negativi da parte di chi ha figli, soprattutto se donna..
quale madre farebbe stare male i propri figli qualora scoprisse che dipende da lei il loro stare bene?
dai.. va bene dire cazzate (non tu) ma ogni tanto pensare a quello e a come si è sarebbe utile, eh..


----------



## Mab (4 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> che quello che mi stupisce è la solidarietà delle donne sul discorso traditrice=cattiva madre. Ovvero il sottolineare il solito trito e ritrito luogo comune maschilista.


io l'ho sempre detto, anche in tempi non sospetti, che per me un traditore non è il genitore dell'anno. questo proprio a prescindere dal sesso, perciò non posso tirarmi indietro ora per solidarietà femminile


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so perché la questione di Elisa stia prendendo questa piega, secondo me fuorviante, ma non mi pari persona così superficiale da negare con questa decisione che il rapporto tra i genitori e il loro rapporto con noi hanno formato il nostro modo di intendere e vivere le relazioni!!! Ovvio che non si tratta di imitazione, ma di vissuto.


no, guarda.. il problema, semmai, è alla base della educazione e in base a quello si posso creare i peggiori mostri o i più grandi miti.
dipende da chi ha la sfiga o la fortuna di incontrare sul tuo percorso di vita.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non credo di essere la migliore delle madri,
> il mio lavoro ha orari pesanti e mi sbatto quotidianamente per riuscire a uscire un po' prima o a far collimare i tempi dell'ufficio con quelli dei figli
> 
> lo premetto perchè sono, in questo senso, parte in causa èd è giusto chiarirlo
> ...


 Ma è questione di scala di valori: lavorare è necessario. Poi c'è chi considera altrettanto necessario e fa parte dei suoi valori realizzarsi nel lavoro, contribuire alla società o anche impegnarsi socialmente o politicamente. Si può considerare importante anche curare la propria salute praticando uno sport...
Ma non so in quale scala di valori stia seguire l'ammmore clandestino mentendo a tutti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> perche' ho due bimbi...non me la sento. E comunque a mio marito "sta bene cosi'".... non sono "Il mostro" che pensate...sono una brava mamma e mi faccio in 4 x la famiglia.


 Cioè?
Non vai da uno psicologo perché hai due figli???????? 
O, esplicito, non ci vai perché è QUESTA la situazione in cui vuoi rimanere e non vuoi capire perché e non vuoi rischiare di trovare chiarezza e dover compiere una scelta?


----------



## Mab (4 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma non è questione di parità... quanto di capire, una volta per tutte che l'amore per i figli non è NEGOZIABILE..
> ancor di più non capisco i giudizi negativi da parte di chi ha figli, soprattutto se donna..
> quale madre farebbe stare male i propri figli qualora scoprisse che dipende da lei il loro stare bene?
> dai.. va bene dire cazzate (non tu) ma ogni tanto pensare a quello e a come si è sarebbe utile, eh..


 
Dovrebbe essere così. nella mia esperienza i sono genitori che con la crisi degli anta hanno un rimescolamento delle priorità... e se così non è, poco male, è così che viene percepito. qual'è la differenza?!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> putroppo non possi dire niente...lo ha praticamente gia' fatto e solo xche' la moglie ha scoperto che mi manda sms...e uno un po' cosi'...
> Ma perche' si comportano cosi'??


 Ti sei fatta una domanda. Datti una risposta ...dai che ce la fai...


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2010)

Mab ha detto:


> io l'ho sempre detto, anche in tempi non sospetti, che per me un traditore non è il genitore dell'anno. questo proprio a prescindere dal sesso, perciò non posso tirarmi indietro ora per solidarietà femminile


Per me un traditore o una traditrice sono persone. La storia della perdita di tempo che si potrebbe dedicare ai figli non sta in piedi. Come ha ben detto Moltimodi anche una particolare dedizione al lavoro o una passione (anche il calcetto :carneval tolgono tempo prezioso da dedicare ai propri figli. Le menzogne, il non avere il coraggio di fare una scelta, l'opportunismo di restare dentro a un rapporto quando non è l'amore che unisce, ok. Ma un buon genitore NON coinvolge i propri figli nei propri problemi sentimentali o sessuali che siano.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so perché la questione di Elisa stia prendendo questa piega, secondo me fuorviante, ma non mi pari persona così superficiale da negare con questa decisione che il rapporto tra i genitori e il loro rapporto con noi hanno formato il nostro modo di intendere e vivere le relazioni!!! Ovvio che non si tratta di imitazione, ma di vissuto.


 
Io veramente non stavo negando questo.

Stavo negando che per un figlio: un genitore fedifrago = una cattiva persona.

Per me non è così.

Mio padre è una brava persona. 

Per me un tradimento non rende necessariamente una persona una cattiva persona.

Evidentemente ho canoni di valutazione diversi dai vostri.

Per me un cattivo padre è un padre che picchia i figli, che maltratta la madre davanti a loro, che gli fa subire violenze fisiche e psicologiche, che se ne frega di loro, si disinteressa, se ne frega se stanno male, è anafettivo, sparisce senza dare spiegazioni, fa lo scemo con le altre donne davanti a loro...


----------



## Anna A (4 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma è questione di scala di valori: lavorare è necessario. Poi c'è chi considera altrettanto necessario e fa parte dei suoi valori realizzarsi nel lavoro, contribuire alla società o anche impegnarsi socialmente o politicamente. Si può considerare importante anche curare la propria salute praticando uno sport...
> *Ma non so in quale scala di valori stia seguire l'ammmore clandestino mentendo a tutt*i...


in nessuna scala di valori, infatti se pensi ai valori.. continui a pensare ai valori.. 
e mi sta bene... solo vorrei che la smetteste di dire che l'amore per i figli PRETENDE anche l'esclusività. o io sono veramente pazza o l'amore per i figli non ha bisogno di mentori o altro perchè è sacro.. da cui si deduce che nessuno si innamora di un altro con l'intenzione di fare del male ai figli.


----------



## Mab (4 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Per me un traditore o una traditrice sono persone. La storia della perdita di tempo che si potrebbe dedicare ai figli non sta in piedi. Come ha ben detto Moltimodi anche una particolare dedizione al lavoro o una passione (anche il calcetto :carneval tolgono tempo prezioso da dedicare ai propri figli. Le menzogne, il non avere il coraggio di fare una scelta, l'opportunismo di restare dentro a un rapporto quando non è l'amore che unisce, ok. Ma un buon genitore NON coinvolge i propri figli nei propri problemi sentimentali o sessuali che siano.


 
Ma non è una questione di togliere tempo materiale per me, o di trasformare un figlio nel proprio psicologo. Ma queste cose vengono fuori, e per tenere in piedi una relazione di 4 anni purtroppo le bugie dette vengono dette anche in faccia ai figli. E non si possono insegnare valori o predicare coerenza, se nella pratica il genitore si scopre fare tutt'altro.. un tradimento è un tradimento di fiducia prima che di salti fra lenzuola di un letto d'albergo, e i figli a volte (e io parlo per la mia esperienza personale) vivono in prima persona questo tradimento come quello del coniuge tradito. ragazzi raccontatevela con tutte le teorie del mondo se volete.. ma questo è un rischio. se lo sapete possibile e lo correte comunque forse non siete, per me, il genitore dell'anno (come il genitore tradito potrà non esserlo per altre n° ragioni. non è che chi viene tradito è un santo per principio).
Questa è la mia personale opinione, e dato che l'ho vissuto è difficile che possa cambiare idea.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma non è questione di parità... quanto di capire, una volta per tutte che l'amore per i figli non è NEGOZIABILE..
> ancor di più non capisco i giudizi negativi da parte di chi ha figli, soprattutto se donna..
> quale madre farebbe stare male i propri figli qualora scoprisse che dipende da lei il loro stare bene?
> dai.. va bene dire cazzate (non tu) ma ogni tanto pensare a quello e a come si è sarebbe utile, eh..


 Capisco non voler giudicare obbligatoriamente una traditrice una cattiva madre (a parte un discorso di coerenza), ma da qui a negare che esistano genitori che fanno danni ai figli ...ce ne corre.
Ci sono eccome se ce ne sono, tra traditori e no.
Un'apologia della maternità sempre e comunque benefica e consapevole mi pare fuori luogo.
Qualche dubbio farebbe bene a *tutti (si nota la i finale?).*


----------



## Lettrice (4 Maggio 2010)

Mamma mia ancora a parlar dei figli?
Non e' che quando si diventa genitori magicamente si smette di essere umani.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> no, guarda.. il problema, semmai, è alla base della educazione e in base a quello si posso creare i peggiori mostri o i più grandi miti.
> dipende da chi ha la sfiga o la fortuna di incontrare sul tuo percorso di vita.


 Vuoi interpretare aldo o giacomo che litigano dicendo la stessa cosa?


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mamma mia ancora a parlar dei figli?
> Non e' che quando si diventa genitori magicamente si smette di essere umani.


:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Io veramente non stavo negando questo.
> 
> Stavo negando che per un figlio: un genitore fedifrago = una cattiva persona.
> 
> ...


 Pensi che il rapporto dei tuoi genitori e il loro con te siano estranei alle tue scelte di coppia?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Maggio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mamma mia ancora a parlar dei figli?
> Non e' che quando si diventa genitori magicamente si smette di essere umani.


 Appunto.
Errori ne commettono tutti. Si può ammettere tranquillamente ...e magari vedere di ridurre il numero di errori.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Capisco non voler giudicare obbligatoriamente una traditrice una cattiva madre (a parte un discorso di coerenza), ma da qui a negare che esistano genitori che fanno danni ai figli ...ce ne corre.
> Ci sono eccome se ce ne sono, tra traditori e no.
> Un'apologia della maternità sempre e comunque benefica e consapevole mi pare fuori luogo.
> Qualche dubbio farebbe bene a *tutti (si nota la i finale?).*


 
Certo che ci sono genitori che fanno danni ai figli. Ma non credo che nessuno stia dicendo questo. Io sto solo dicendo che non è necessariamente il tradimento il danno peggiore che i genitori possono fare ai figli. Per me ad esempio il danno peggiore che mi ha fatto mio padre è stato quello di adorare mia sorella platealmente davanti ai miei occhi e di rendermi così gelosa nei suoi confronti che ancora oggi non riesco ad avere un buon rapporto con lei. Inoltre mi ha creato grossi problemi di autostima. Ho sempre cercato di dimostrare che valevo più di lei, anche da adulta. Credo che questo danno sia stato peggiore che non la delusione provata quando ho saputo delle sue storie extraconiugali


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Errori ne commettono tutti. Si può ammettere tranquillamente ...e magari vedere di ridurre il numero di errori.


E se non fossero errori. E se fosse successo a te ad esempio? Cosa avresti fatto? Chiuso il matrimonio e portato avanti la seconda relazione?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Certo che ci sono genitori che fanno danni ai figli. Ma non credo che nessuno stia dicendo questo. Io sto solo dicendo che non è necessariamente il tradimento il danno peggiore che i genitori possono fare ai figli. Per me ad esempio il danno peggiore che mi ha fatto mio padre è stato quello di adorare mia sorella platealmente davanti ai miei occhi e di rendermi così gelosa nei suoi confronti che ancora oggi non riesco ad avere un buon rapporto con lei. Inoltre mi ha creato grossi problemi di autostima. Ho sempre cercato di dimostrare che valevo più di lei, anche da adulta. Credo che questo danno sia stato peggiore che non la delusione provata quando ho saputo delle sue storie extraconiugali


 Rifletti su quello che hai scritto qui, come se fosse di un'estranea. Non darti interpretazioni che ti sei già data.


----------



## Mab (4 Maggio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mamma mia ancora a parlar dei figli?
> Non e' che quando si diventa genitori magicamente si smette di essere umani.


No... si spera però che si smetta di essere adolescenti.
Gli errori si fanno sempre è chiaro.. ci sono errori ed errori, ma è  il modo in cui queste cose si affrontano che può essere d'esempio più di una vita di santità e clausura. 
Francamente ho visto figli di genitori separati che sono cresciuti felici ed equilibrati perchè consapevoli di essere amati da genitori che quando ci voleva sapevano comunque fare squadra, perciò non dico che la famiglia dev'essere quella del mulino bianco, dico solo che non è sano vivere anni in una situazione di bugie e finzione, e che i figli, giustamente, hanno anche il diritto di sentirsi presi per il... ok stop.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Errori ne commettono tutti. Si può ammettere tranquillamente ...*e magari vedere* *di ridurre il numero di errori*.


Sempre ottimista:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E se non fossero errori. E se fosse successo a te ad esempio? Cosa avresti fatto? Chiuso il matrimonio e portato avanti la seconda relazione?


 Perché io non ho commesso errori???? 
Per me è sempre stato importante essere coerente con quanto affermato e richiesto. Non ho mai preteso ordine se io sono disordinata.
Ho richiesto lealtà, l'ho pretesa, l'ho praticata.
Ipotizzando di aver la possibilità di tradire, la conseguenza immediata sarebbe stato dirlo e chiedere chiarezza.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rifletti su quello che hai scritto qui, come se fosse di un'estranea. Non darti interpretazioni che ti sei già data.


 
Ti riferisci al fatto che ho scritto "delusione"?

E' ovvio che è stata una delusione. Ma non mi ha fatto perdere TUTTA la stima che provavo per lui come padre. Ripeto: non penso che mio padre sia una cattiva persona per questo. Non penso nemmeno che sia una cattiva persona per il fatto che privilegiava la sua figlia maggiore. Ne ho sofferto, sì. Ma non ho mai pensato che fosse una cattiva persona. Una persona con difetti, parecchi. Ma anche mia madre ne aveva. Come ne ho io. Come ne ha mio marito. Come ne hanno tutti. Io di persone perfette non ne conosco


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ipotizzando di aver la possibilità di tradire, la conseguenza immediata sarebbe stato dirlo e chiedere chiarezza.


E se dall'altra parte (da parte dell'amante) ci fosse stata la richiesta di continuare clandestinamente altrimenti nulla avresti chiuso comunque col tuo matrimonio? Parlo di innamoramento, non dell'avventura.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ti riferisci al fatto che ho scritto "delusione"?
> 
> E' ovvio che è stata una delusione. Ma non mi ha fatto perdere TUTTA la stima che provavo per lui come padre. Ripeto: non penso che mio padre sia una cattiva persona per questo. Non penso nemmeno che sia una cattiva persona per il fatto che privilegiava la sua figlia maggiore. Ne ho sofferto, sì. Ma non ho mai pensato che fosse una cattiva persona. Una persona con difetti, parecchi. Ma anche mia madre ne aveva. Come ne ho io. Come ne ha mio marito. Come ne hanno tutti. Io di persone perfette non ne conosco


 No no, tutto.
Trascrivitelo. Rileggilo " di sorpresa".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E se dall'altra parte (da parte dell'amante) ci fosse stata la richiesta di continuare clandestinamente altrimenti nulla avresti chiuso comunque col tuo matrimonio? Parlo di innamoramento, non dell'avventura.


 Sì.
Ne sono certa.


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì.
> Ne sono certa.


Ok. Io per me stessa, anche se non ho mai tradito durante il mio matrimonio non potrei giurare che l'avrei fatto. Forse per questo capisco la paura di chi non ce la fa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No no, tutto.
> Trascrivitelo. Rileggilo " di sorpresa".


Scusa, ma non capisco.

L'ho riletto. E ho inteso quello che volevo dire quando l'ho scritto. Non sono stata colpita da nessuna "epifania". Dimmi tu che cosa ho detto tra le righe perché io non vedo niente


----------



## Lettrice (4 Maggio 2010)

Mab ha detto:


> No... *si spera però che si smetta di essere adolescenti.*
> Gli errori si fanno sempre è chiaro.. ci sono errori ed errori, ma è  il modo in cui queste cose si affrontano che può essere d'esempio più di una vita di santità e clausura.
> Francamente ho visto figli di genitori separati che sono cresciuti felici ed equilibrati perchè consapevoli di essere amati da genitori che quando ci voleva sapevano comunque fare squadra, perciò non dico che la famiglia dev'essere quella del mulino bianco, dico solo che non è sano vivere anni in una situazione di bugie e finzione, e che i figli, giustamente, hanno anche il diritto di sentirsi presi per il... ok stop.


Ciao Nutella:carneval:

Sarebbe bello, ma non e' cosi' per tutti... che poi quando si parla di sentimenti non ci si capisce molto a tutte le eta':carneval:

Non scagiono Elisa, ma non ho interesse a giudicarla come madre


----------



## Lettrice (4 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E se dall'altra parte (da parte dell'amante) ci fosse stata la richiesta di continuare clandestinamente altrimenti nulla avresti chiuso comunque col tuo matrimonio? Parlo di innamoramento, non dell'avventura.


Ma guarda anche io avrei chiuso da un pezzo con tutt'e due... ma io sono decisionista e non amo le situazioni grigie.

Elisa e' in balia delle decisioni altrui, per me questo e' sempre sbagliato. Non c'e' verso di venirne a capo quando cio' che vuoi, cio' che farai dipendono da terzi... e che terzi porca miseria!


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma guarda anche io avrei chiuso da un pezzo con tutt'e due... ma io sono decisionista e non amo le situazioni grigie.
> 
> *Elisa e' in balia delle decisioni altrui, per me questo e' sempre sbagliato. Non c'e' verso di venirne a capo quando cio' che vuoi, cio' che farai dipendono da terzi...* e che terzi porca miseria!


Straquoto. Sempre fatto cazzate quando mi sono lasciata trascinare dagli altri. Anche se ammetto che una madre prima di prendere certe decisioni ci pensa mille volte. Non si sa mai che cosa si può scatenare dopo una separazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa, ma non capisco.
> 
> L'ho riletto. E ho inteso quello che volevo dire quando l'ho scritto. Non sono stata colpita da nessuna "epifania". Dimmi tu che cosa ho detto tra le righe perché io non vedo niente


 Io a volte rileggo quello che ho scritto a distanza di tempo per leggermi come un'estranea e ...capirmi meglio.
Non ho nulla da interpretare, ma mi è sembrato un post ricco, per te.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> cioe'?


Mi sembra ultroneo doverti spiegare perché sei in malafede su questo punto, ma se è a buon fine, te lo spiego volentieri.


tu dici: "A mio marito sta bene così".

Al che ti ho chiesto: "Ma tuo marito sa che ti trombi un altro da anni?"

Tu hai risposto: "No, sa solo che anni fa mi sono presa una cotta"

Non occorre essere Aristotele per capire che allora a tuo marito "Non sta bene così", perché tuo marito "accetta" una situazione A (la tua sbandata, una tua possibile "freddezza" emotiva) che non è la situazione B reale (tu trombi da anni con un altro, con il quale vorresti andare a vivere, lasciandolo solo e in mezzo ad una strada).

Questa a casa mia è malafede: dai per scontato un prerequisito ("Mio marito sa") che non corrisponde al vero.

Pensaci, perché è bello un amore che ti porta a distorcere così la realtà?


----------



## Verena67 (4 Maggio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma guarda anche io avrei chiuso da un pezzo con tutt'e due... ma io sono decisionista e non amo le situazioni grigie.
> *
> Elisa e' in balia delle decisioni altrui,* per me questo e' sempre sbagliato. Non c'e' verso di venirne a capo quando cio' che vuoi, cio' che farai dipendono da terzi... e che terzi porca miseria!


NON È ESATTAMENTE COSÌ.
Lei non decidendo decide....


----------



## Verena67 (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Hai visto come vengo su bene Vere?!?!?! :carneval:


In effetti ultimamente mi dai delle soddisfazioni!:mexican:


----------



## Amarax (4 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi sembra ultroneo doverti spiegare perché sei in malafede su questo punto, ma se è a buon fine, te lo spiego volentieri.
> 
> 
> tu dici: "A mio marito sta bene così".
> ...


 
Già...
Lo potrebbe dire se avesse chiarito i termini della sbandata e lui non dicesse niente. :unhappy:


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Già...
> Lo potrebbe dire se avesse chiarito i termini della sbandata e lui non dicesse niente. :unhappy:



Siete le solite streghe. Lei sta male! :mexican:


----------



## Amarax (4 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Siete le solite streghe. Lei sta male! :mexican:


 e secondo te io stavo bene?
ma almeno lo sapevo ...che poi ho fatto la scelta sbagliata...ma sapevo :unhappy:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> e secondo te io stavo bene?
> ma almeno lo sapevo ...che poi ho fatto la scelta sbagliata...ma sapevo :unhappy:


Ama ma tu eri "contenta" di sapere?


----------



## Amarax (4 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ama ma tu eri "contenta" di sapere?


Quintina io ero sconvolta. 
ma una volta che l'ho saputo ho potuto decidere di fare l'amante di mio marito.
Avrei potuto lasciarlo o restare.
Avevo la possibilità...mannaggia a me ...me la sono fatta scappare :incazzato:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Quintina io ero sconvolta.
> ma una volta che l'ho saputo ho potuto decidere di fare l'amante di mio marito.
> Avrei potuto lasciarlo o restare.
> Avevo la possibilità...mannaggia a me ...me la sono fatta scappare :incazzato:


 
rimpiangi la tua scelta?


----------



## Amarax (4 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> rimpiangi la tua scelta?


 
Si.
Non dimentico niente (vabbè che è tarditore doc)...e mi trovo a fingere in casa una serenità che non ho più.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Si.
> Non dimentico niente (vabbè che è tarditore doc)...e mi trovo a fingere in casa una serenità che non ho più.


ma non sei ancora in tempo? si può sempre scegliere, se lo si vuole davvero... (credo)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ma non sei ancora in tempo? si può sempre scegliere, se lo si vuole davvero... (credo)


 Diglielo!!!
Però è vero che dopo anni non sembra che la motivazione sia quella... se se l'è fatto andar bene per anni perché d'improvviso no? Rischia pure che lui la faccia passare per pretestuosa e instabile.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Diglielo!!!
> Però è vero che dopo anni non sembra che la motivazione sia quella... se se l'è fatto andar bene per anni perché d'improvviso no? Rischia pure che lui la faccia passare per pretestuosa e instabile.


 
La motivazione è che sta male in quella situazione.

Se è dovuto a quello o no non dovrebbe poi essere così importante.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> La motivazione è che sta male in quella situazione.
> 
> Se è dovuto a quello o no non dovrebbe poi essere così importante.


 :up:


----------



## Amarax (4 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ma non sei ancora in tempo? si può sempre scegliere, *se lo si vuole davvero*... (credo)


 
Mi sa che non sono una donna con le palle :unhappy:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Mi sa che non sono una donna con le palle :unhappy:


 
Già... ti capisco. Anch'io predico bene ma razzolo un po' male...

Ma secondo me quando si arriva a stare davvero male male poi le palle si tirano fuori. A me è successo così con il mio primo marito. Sono arrivata a un punto che o le tiravo fuori oppure mi seppellivo. Adesso non sto ancora così male, per cui resisto


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Si.
> Non dimentico niente (vabbè che è tarditore doc)...e mi trovo a fingere in casa una serenità che non ho più.


Ma va là....


----------



## Amarax (5 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma va là....


 
 Non sempre ...


----------



## Eliade (5 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Lui e' freddo con lei...(e io ne ho ne ho avuto le prove in passato)...un mese fa lei ha scoperto che mi scriveva e visto un sms e quindi lui sta cercando di farle capire che non siamo amanti xche' lei voleva fare un casino.


 Scusami ma allora come fai a dire che lei fa finta di non vedere?
Tu puoi credere che un uomo sposato, che sta tradendo la moglie e mente e quant'altro, sia sincero con te, che ti ami ma che solo per amore del giusto non lascia la moglie...e la moglie non potrebbe credere a marito che cerca di convincerla che non siete amanti?? 
A rigor di logica dovresti essere tu a credergli di meno...

Quando poi scusami, scrivi:


Elisa ha detto:


> non ho paura di restare sola. lo avrei gia' fatto ma ho due bimbi, ripeto. NON posso fare quello che mi pare x il mio bene. Devo pensare a loro che adorano padre e madre e non possono stare senza di loro...


 Tu attualmente, pur non amando tuo marito, non ti separi per non dare un dispiacere ai tuoi bimbi. Sicomme i tuoi bimbi adorano la mamma e il papà e siccome in casa c'è un'atmosfera serene, tu non ti separi. e fin qui, per carità, mi inchino a queste parole!
Poi però scrivi:


> Non posso stare senza di lui, per il quale io avrei la forza di ribaltare la mia vita mentre lui no...non se la sente.


 Ma me lo spieghi che senso ha????????? 
Avresti la forza di ribaltare tutto se solo il tuo amante faccia lo stesso...E I BIMBI???  In questo caso non avrebbero ancora bisogno di mamma e papà?  
Forse sei molto confusa..o forse è proprio un mio limite non capire certi ragionamenti...


----------



## Lettrice (5 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> NON È ESATTAMENTE COSÌ.
> Lei non decidendo decide....



Tecnicamente anche non decidere e' decidere... ma e' una decisione ehmm passiva


----------



## Daniele (5 Maggio 2010)

Verena ha ragione su tutta la linea, c'è malafede nel fatto che non hai detto la verità a tuo marito.
Elisa, dai prova a dire "caro marito, io non ho opreso una sbandata, ma ho fatto più trombate con il tizio" e fidati che ti trovi la testa spataccata sul muro alla faccia che sapeva. Prova questo esperimento scientifico e scoprirai una verità, che a nessuno piace essere tardito e che le balle dette fanno più male che altro.
Continuo a dire, tu stai con tuo marito per i bimbi...ma quando saranno grandi? Tu volerai via con il tuo cavaliere marrone e lascierai il tuo marito povero fesso ormai non più nel fiore degli anni perchè ha assolto la funzione di procacciatore di cibo per i figli (scusate questa citazione cavernicola). No no e no, i figli sono importanti, ma deve essere lui a scegliere di sopportare questa corce e poi trovarsi comunque solo in futuro per il bene dei suoi figli. Ah, comunque se farai così adesso i figli ti perdonerebbero con il tempo, da adulti con il cavolo!!! Tuo marito lasciato solo e credi che un paio di figli adulti non prenderebbero le parti di chi ha subito una ingiustizia? Pensaci bene, la strada che percorri ora è solo di comodo adesso, ma in futuro sarà una mulattiera.


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> e secondo te io stavo bene?
> ma almeno lo sapevo ...che poi ho fatto la scelta sbagliata...ma sapevo :unhappy:



Vi sto prendendo in giro!


----------



## Illuso (5 Maggio 2010)

*inevitabilità del tradimento?*

E no basta…ne ho le tasche piene, (anche di pietre) Visto che qui c’è gente che difende le donne per partito preso, qualsiasi cosa dicono o facciano non ha importanza, è il tradito che spesso si fa scudo dei figli, che non c’entrano niente, ma “non ti lascio per i figli?! “, ma vaffa…..E ho l’oscura certezza, che uomo o donna, sposato o no, con figli o senza,  chi tradisce un’Amore, è un’infame, e come tutti gli infami si nasconde nel buio e colpisce alle spalle, non dando nessuna scelta alla sua VITTIMA. 

E che si voglia far passare il messaggio che andare a letto con un altro capita come se fosse una cosa inevitabile, come prendersi una malattia, mi dà il voltastomaco. 

La faccenda è molto semplice e banale in verità, hai deciso che il deficiente con cui stai insieme non và più bene? Hai le paturnie della mezza età e il tuo collega è di colpo diventato irresistibilmente affascinante? Fai su  bagagli e burattini e te ne vai a vivere con lui, lui non vuole ? te ne vai a stare da sola, e vivi la tua storiella del c… lasciando a quello a cui per anni hai promesso amore e fedeltà la libertà di rifarsi una vita decente, visto che fino a prova contraria il tradito non solo ha il danno della signora che si fa trombare da un altro, ma anche la beffa di avere una qualità della vita che è pressoché una merda, e spesso non capisce nemmeno perché.


----------



## Anna A (5 Maggio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> E no basta…ne ho le tasche piene, (anche di pietre) Visto che qui c’è gente che difende le donne per partito preso, qualsiasi cosa dicono o facciano non ha importanza, è il tradito che spesso si fa scudo dei figli, che non c’entrano niente, ma “non ti lascio per i figli?! “, ma vaffa…..E ho l’oscura certezza, che uomo o donna, sposato o no, con figli o senza, chi tradisce un’Amore, è un’infame, e come tutti gli infami si nasconde nel buio e colpisce alle spalle, non dando nessuna scelta alla sua VITTIMA.
> 
> E che si voglia far passare il messaggio che andare a letto con un altro capita come se fosse una cosa inevitabile, come prendersi una malattia, mi dà il voltastomaco.
> 
> La faccenda è molto semplice e banale in verità, hai deciso che il deficiente con cui stai insieme non và più bene? Hai le paturnie della mezza età e il tuo collega è di colpo diventato irresistibilmente affascinante? Fai su bagagli e burattini e te ne vai a vivere con lui, lui non vuole ? te ne vai a stare da sola, e vivi la tua storiella del c… lasciando a quello a cui per anni hai promesso amore e fedeltà la libertà di rifarsi una vita decente, visto che fino a prova contraria il tradito non solo ha il danno della signora che si fa trombare da un altro, ma anche la beffa di avere una qualità della vita che è pressoché una merda, e spesso non capisce nemmeno perché.


anche tu messo bene a rancore, eh..:incazzato:


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> E no basta…ne ho le tasche piene, (anche di pietre) Visto che qui c’è gente che difende le donne per partito preso, qualsiasi cosa dicono o facciano non ha importanza, è il tradito che spesso si fa scudo dei figli, che non c’entrano niente, ma “non ti lascio per i figli?! “, ma vaffa…..E ho l’oscura certezza, che uomo o donna, sposato o no, con figli o senza,  chi tradisce un’Amore, è un’infame, e come tutti gli infami si nasconde nel buio e colpisce alle spalle, non dando nessuna scelta alla sua VITTIMA.
> 
> E che si voglia far passare il messaggio che andare a letto con un altro capita come se fosse una cosa inevitabile, come prendersi una malattia, mi dà il voltastomaco.
> 
> La faccenda è molto semplice e banale in verità, hai deciso che il deficiente con cui stai insieme non và più bene? Hai le paturnie della mezza età e il tuo collega è di colpo diventato irresistibilmente affascinante? Fai su  bagagli e burattini e te ne vai a vivere con lui, lui non vuole ? te ne vai a stare da sola, e vivi la tua storiella del c… lasciando a quello a cui per anni hai promesso amore e fedeltà la libertà di rifarsi una vita decente, visto che fino a prova contraria il tradito non solo ha il danno della signora che si fa trombare da un altro, ma anche la beffa di avere una qualità della vita che è pressoché una merda, e spesso non capisce nemmeno perché.


Quanta triste verità nelle tue parole....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Quanta triste verità nelle tue parole....


 
Scusa Kid, io non conosco la tua storia... ma tu hai preso bagagli e burattini e te ne sei andato?


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa Kid, io non conosco la tua storia... ma tu hai preso bagagli e burattini e te ne sei andato?



No, io ho subito quell oche ho fatto subire a mia moglie. E mi si è aperto un mondo. 

Penso che ogni traditore dovrebbe provare il dolore del tradimento sulla sua pelle per redimersi davvero.

Ora stiamo insieme in una maniera più disincantata ma più sincera di prima. La ricostruzione è dura ma possibile.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No, io ho subito quell oche ho fatto subire a mia moglie. E mi si è aperto un mondo.
> 
> Penso che ogni traditore dovrebbe provare il dolore del tradimento sulla sua pelle per redimersi davvero.


 
com'è che io prima l'ho subito e poi l'ho fatto? non mi è chiaro, davvero, non sto provocando.

Adesso - non per pararmi il culo - ma ho la reazione opposta alla tua: sono molto più tollerante e comprensiva, ho una visione totalmente opposta riguardo al tradimento. Adesso davvero penso che possa capitare a tutti. Io ero molto rigida al riguardo prima. E poi invece mi è successo


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> com'è che io prima l'ho subito e poi l'ho fatto? non mi è chiaro, davvero, non sto provocando.
> 
> Adesso - non per pararmi il culo - ma ho la reazione opposta alla tua: sono molto più tollerante e comprensiva, ho una visione totalmente opposta riguardo al tradimento. Adesso davvero penso che possa capitare a tutti. Io ero molto rigida al riguardo prima. E poi invece mi è successo


Be tu quindi sei come mia moglie.

Anch'io prima la riteneva una cosa lontana e impossibile, ora so che può succedere. ma proprio per questo sono meno tollerante nei confronti di chi tradisce, perchè ho visto gli sfraceli che ha portato nella mia vita e ho capito che non porta nessun beneficio alla coppia. Il tradimento significa solo dolore e bugie. E pensare che a volte basterebbe solo parlare un poco per evitarlo.


----------



## Daniele (5 Maggio 2010)

Il tradimento capita...agli altri. Nonostante le possibilità non ci sono mai caduto, quindi mi reputo al di sopra della mischia mi spiace. Sia in periodi di buona sia in periodi di cattiva ho sempre pensato che tardire avrebbe fatto molto male a me portandomi su una strada che io non posso seguire, pena la incontrollabile voglia di soddisfare tutti i miei più reconditi instinti.


----------



## Anna A (5 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Il tradimento capita...agli altri. Nonostante le possibilità non ci sono mai caduto, quindi mi reputo al di sopra della mischia mi spiace.* Sia in periodi di buona sia in periodi di cattiva ho sempre pensato che tardire avrebbe fatto molto male a me portandomi su una strada che io non posso seguire, pena la incontrollabile voglia di soddisfare tutti i miei più reconditi instinti.


 :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il tradimento capita...agli altri. Nonostante le possibilità non ci sono mai caduto, quindi mi reputo al di sopra della mischia mi spiace. Sia in periodi di buona sia in periodi di cattiva ho sempre pensato che tardire avrebbe fatto molto male a me portandomi su una strada che io non posso seguire, pena la incontrollabile voglia di soddisfare tutti i miei più reconditi instinti.


 
sì vabbè... 

vediamo se ti salta addosso Angelina Jolie che fai...


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il tradimento capita...agli altri. Nonostante le possibilità non ci sono mai caduto, quindi mi reputo al di sopra della mischia mi spiace. Sia in periodi di buona sia in periodi di cattiva ho sempre pensato che tardire avrebbe fatto molto male a me portandomi su una strada che io non posso seguire, pena la incontrollabile voglia di soddisfare tutti i miei più reconditi instinti.


Su questo Daniele devo dirti una cosa: fidati, io mai e poi mai avrei immagianto che un giorno avrei tradito. Era contro la mia natura, la mia moralità, i miei ideali. Eppure... ci sono cascato. E' come una droga, è difficile da spiegare. No nci sono giustificazioni lo so, ma può succedere, soprattutto se non conosci qualcuno che venga lì a dirti "stai attento, io ci sono passato ed è un bagno di sangue." Per questo son odiventato intollerante verso chi tradisce... perchè loro sul forum hanno la possibilità di confrontarsi con gli altri e capire che non c'è guadagno nel tradimento.


----------



## Illuso (5 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche tu messo bene a rancore, eh..:incazzato:


 Prendersi una mazzata a bruciapelo alla schiena, se non ti ammazza ti lascia dentro qualcosa che è un po’ più di rancore…
E di grazia spiegaci  perché dovrei o dovremmo trovare delle attenuanti o giustificazioni a chi sposta le sue attenzioni e i suoi sentimenti da un’altra parte e alla notte si infila in un letto che non è più il suo, come se nulla fosse, e magari finge anche di godere mentre stà pensando all’altro, e così facendo tradisce pure quell’altro, ma che c… un minimo di amor proprio, o di dignità, niente?


----------



## Anna A (5 Maggio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Prendersi una mazzata a bruciapelo alla schiena, se non ti ammazza ti lascia dentro qualcosa che è un po’ più di rancore…
> E di grazia spiegaci perché dovrei o dovremmo trovare delle attenuanti o giustificazioni a chi sposta le sue attenzioni e i suoi sentimenti da un’altra parte e alla notte si infila in un letto che non è più il suo, come se nulla fosse, e magari finge anche di godere mentre stà pensando all’altro, e così facendo tradisce pure quell’altro, ma che c… un minimo di amor proprio, o di dignità, niente?


 
ma perché rancore? capisco il dolore, quello sì... lo ho provato e so cosa vuol dire... ma non capisco il rancore.
il rancore si prova quando non si è detto tutto quello che si ha dentro all'altro, ma se lo si fa il rancore sparisce..e anche se resta il dolore è tutta un'altra cosa rispetto al rancore.
credo davvero che i traditi sbaglino a non dire tutto quello che hanno dentro per paura di peggiorare le cose.. almeno secondo il mio modo di vedere, eh.


----------



## Illuso (5 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> sì vabbè...
> 
> vediamo se ti salta addosso Angelina Jolie che fai...


Quando mi risveglio penso che sia una giornata migliore.
Il paragone non regge, qui non si parla di una trombata foresta, con il bello dei sogni, qui si parla di tradire con anima e corpo, si parla di rinnegare un matrimonio, di una persona che fino a ieri SI E' AMATA come ora si crede di amare un'altro, di fingere con se stessi con tutto e tutti, di mentire schifosamente e spudoratamente, e di un'altro bel pò di porcherie che minano profondamente chi il tradimento lo subisce, cambiandogli tutte le prospettive dell'esistenza stessa, e continuando a giustificarsi di tutta questa melma, evitando accuratamente di fare una semplice e banale scelta, per semplici motivi egoistici.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Maggio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Quando mi risveglio penso che sia una giornata migliore.
> Il paragone non regge, qui non si parla di una trombata foresta, con il bello dei sogni, qui si parla di tradire con anima e corpo, si parla di rinnegare un matrimonio, di una persona che fino a ieri SI E' AMATA come ora si crede di amare un'altro, di fingere con se stessi con tutto e tutti, di mentire schifosamente e spudoratamente, e di un'altro bel pò di porcherie che minano profondamente chi il tradimento lo subisce, cambiandogli tutte le prospettive dell'esistenza stessa, e continuando a giustificarsi di tutta questa melma, evitando accuratamente di fare una semplice e banale scelta, per semplici motivi egoistici.


ma la mia risposta era per Daniele, che è così sicuro in assoluto che non farà mai niente di niente di niente perché lui è al di sopra della mischia... un essere superiore, che non commette errori...


----------



## Illuso (5 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ma la mia risposta era per Daniele, che è così sicuro in assoluto che non farà mai niente di niente di niente perché lui è al di sopra della mischia... un essere superiore, che non commette errori...


Si avevo capito... e capisco anche Daniele.
Volevo però rispondere lo stesso. Vedi secondo me quello che dici tu è un pò diverso da quello che dice Daniele. 
Ti faccio un esempio banalino, un conto è se uno che viaggia nel pieno possesso di se, per una distrazione o non se ne avvede, o di colpo un pedone attraversa e ha l'incidente, può capitare e si chiama fato, disgrazia, un'altro è se, guidi ubriaco, telefonando, e contro mano a fari spenti nella notte,  e butti sotto delle persone, E' OMICIDIO.
Nessuno è infallibile ma ce modo e modo di porsi nelle questioni come nella vita.


----------



## Illuso (5 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma perché rancore? capisco il dolore, quello sì... lo ho provato e so cosa vuol dire... ma non capisco il rancore.
> il rancore si prova quando non si è detto tutto quello che si ha dentro all'altro, ma se lo si fa il rancore sparisce..e anche se resta il dolore è tutta un'altra cosa rispetto al rancore.
> credo davvero che i traditi sbaglino a non dire tutto quello che hanno dentro per paura di peggiorare le cose.. almeno secondo il mio modo di vedere, eh.


 E’ probabile che il dolore all’estremo si trasformi in rancore? 
Forse perché non riesco a cancellare dalla mia mente i suoi occhi nei miei, mentre freddamente mi mentiva? 
O forse perché il suo tradimento ha fatto di me un rancoroso?


----------



## Anna A (5 Maggio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> E’ probabile che il dolore all’estremo si trasformi in rancore?
> Forse perché non riesco a cancellare dalla mia mente i suoi occhi nei miei, mentre freddamente mi mentiva?
> O forse perché il suo tradimento ha fatto di me un rancoroso?


il dolore all'estremo arriva perfino a cambiarti la fisionomia.. 
ma il rancore è odio e l'odio parte da dentro ed è dentro di noi che trova il gasolio per prendere fuoco.
sai, sono strasicura che il rancore/odio nascondano sempre un qualcosa di irrisolto con noi stessi, prima che con gli altri.
magari pensaci.


----------



## Illuso (5 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> il dolore all'estremo arriva perfino a cambiarti la fisionomia..
> ma il rancore è odio e l'odio parte da dentro ed è dentro di noi che trova il gasolio per prendere fuoco.
> sai, sono strasicura che il rancore/odio nascondano sempre un qualcosa di irrisolto con noi stessi, prima che con gli altri.
> magari pensaci.


Non ho bisogno di pensarci è assolutamente così, ma non ho nulla da risolvere con me stesso, ho fatto e detto tutto quello che c'era da fare e da dire, il punto è che il tradimento subito tra tutte le devastazioni che ha portato, mi ha cambiato nell'anima e nello spirito, e anche nella fisionomia, ma forse quello è per colpa del tempo che passa.


----------



## minnie (5 Maggio 2010)

Mab ha detto:


> *No... si spera però che si smetta di essere adolescenti.*
> Gli errori si fanno sempre è chiaro.. ci sono errori ed errori, ma è il modo in cui queste cose si affrontano che può essere d'esempio più di una vita di santità e clausura.
> Francamente ho visto figli di genitori separati che sono cresciuti felici ed equilibrati perchè consapevoli di essere amati da genitori che quando ci voleva sapevano comunque fare squadra, perciò *non dico che la famiglia dev'essere quella del mulino bianco, dico solo che non è sano vivere anni in una situazione di bugie e finzione, e che i figli, giustamente, hanno anche il diritto di sentirsi presi per il..*. ok stop.


:up:


----------



## Papero (5 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma perché rancore? capisco il dolore, quello sì... lo ho provato e so cosa vuol dire... ma non capisco il rancore.
> il rancore si prova quando non si è detto tutto quello che si ha dentro all'altro, ma se lo si fa il rancore sparisce..e anche se resta il dolore è tutta un'altra cosa rispetto al rancore.
> credo davvero che i traditi sbaglino a non dire tutto quello che hanno dentro per paura di peggiorare le cose.. almeno secondo il mio modo di vedere, eh.


Io ho detto tutto, ma tutto tutto... ma secondo te ho ancora del rancore. Io proprio perchè ci sono passato (e ho superato) un tradimento cerco di spronare con le mie parole chi tradisce e non si rende conto del male che sta facendo a chi ha accanto.


----------



## Anna A (5 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io ho detto tutto, ma tutto tutto... ma secondo te ho ancora del rancore. Io proprio perchè ci sono passato (e ho superato) un tradimento cerco di spronare con le mie parole chi tradisce e non si rende conto del male che sta facendo a chi ha accanto.


non è che secondo me hai del rancore.. ce lo hai e basta.. o vuoi dire di no?
poi scusa ma nel tuo caso è pure comprensibile (in parte)


----------



## Papero (5 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è che secondo me hai del rancore.. ce lo hai e basta.. o vuoi dire di no?
> poi scusa ma nel tuo caso è pure comprensibile (in parte)


O Annina ma te stai sempre in agguato?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma perché rancore? capisco il dolore, quello sì... lo ho provato e so cosa vuol dire... ma non capisco il rancore.
> il rancore si prova quando non si è detto tutto quello che si ha dentro all'altro, ma se lo si fa il rancore sparisce..e anche se resta il dolore è tutta un'altra cosa rispetto al rancore.
> credo davvero che i traditi sbaglino a non dire tutto quello che hanno dentro per paura di peggiorare le cose.. almeno secondo il mio modo di vedere, eh.


 Ma valutiamo gli scritti sulla base del sentimento che li ispira (che possiamo solo supporre) o sulle idee che esprimono?
Illuso ha detto cose false?
Non mi pare.


----------



## Anna A (5 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma valutiamo gli scritti sulla base del sentimento che li ispira (che possiamo solo supporre) o sulle idee che esprimono?
> Illuso ha detto cose false?
> Non mi pare.




eh?
e chi gli ha mai detto che dice cose false?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> eh?
> e chi gli ha mai detto che dice cose false?


 E se son vere, non è rilevante il sentimento o l'esperienza che l'ha portato a fare quelle riflessioni.
Poi si può amichevolmente sostenere un utente esortandolo a stare meglio (ammesso che ci sia un modo per eliminare il rancore o il dolore per certe cose subite), ma non certo stroncare i suoi scritti in base a un supposto sentimento.


----------



## Anna A (5 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E se son vere, non è rilevante il sentimento o l'esperienza che l'ha portato a fare quelle riflessioni.
> Poi si può amichevolmente sostenere un utente esortandolo a stare meglio (ammesso che ci sia un modo per eliminare il rancore o il dolore per certe cose subite), ma non certo stroncare i suoi scritti in base a un supposto sentimento.


 
persa ma stai bene?
chi lo ha stroncato???
gli ho solo detto che il rancore gli corrode la vita..
non posso più dire niente?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> persa ma stai bene?
> chi lo ha stroncato???
> gli ho solo detto che il rancore gli corrode la vita..
> non posso più dire niente?


 E io?
Io posso?
Mi è sembrato che virare il discorso su suo supposto rancore fosse un evitare di considerare il contenuto delo scritto che è attinente al thread.


----------



## Anna A (5 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E io?
> Io posso?
> Mi è sembrato che virare il discorso su suo supposto rancore fosse un evitare di considerare il contenuto delo scritto che è attinente al thread.


va bene... ho virato sul rancore, ok.
ma a te non sembra che vivere pieni di rancore alla fine faccia vedere le cose solo in modo negativo?
chiedo, eh


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bene... ho virato sul rancore, ok.
> ma a te non sembra che vivere pieni di rancore alla fine faccia vedere le cose solo in modo negativo?
> chiedo, eh


 Non lo so.
Io sono sempre estremamente positiva.
Poi ho un dolore appresso velato di rancore, entrambi sacrosanti per coloro che mi hanno fatto vergognosamente del male, ma il tutto è in una valigetta maneggevole e ben chiusa.


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Io sono sempre estremamente positiva.
> *Poi ho un dolore appresso velato di rancore*, entrambi sacrosanti per coloro che mi hanno fatto vergognosamente del male, *ma il tutto è in una valigetta maneggevole e ben chiusa*.


 Si percepisce. Sarà pure maneggevole, ma sarebbe meglio se la dimenticassi da qualche parte o te la rubassero...


----------



## MK (6 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si percepisce. Sarà pure maneggevole, ma sarebbe meglio se la dimenticassi da qualche parte o te la rubassero...


:up:


----------



## Verena67 (6 Maggio 2010)

Ma chi di noi qui non ha i suoi dolori/rancori/errori? E' umano. Ed è umano vedere la vita tramite le esperienze fatte.


----------



## Sgargiula (6 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si percepisce. Sarà pure maneggevole, *ma sarebbe meglio se la dimenticassi da qualche parte o te la rubassero*...


Ma non ne sono certa... l'essenziale in borsa lo voglio


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Ma non ne sono certa... l'essenziale in borsa lo voglio


 Si però per come la vedo io, il rancore non solo è superfluo, ma ti fa pure pagare l'extra al check-in


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma chi di noi qui non ha i suoi dolori/rancori/errori? E' umano. Ed è umano vedere la vita tramite le esperienze fatte.


 Secondo me, no. E' umano provarli, non è umano trascinarseli dietro per anni... non è umano verso se stessi, chiaramente. Ti fa vivere molto male.


----------



## Sgargiula (6 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si però per come la vedo io, il rancore non solo è superfluo, ma ti fa pure pagare l'extra al check-in


Ma l'essenziale varia da persona a persona... mi sono trasportata il rancore finche' ne ho  avuto bisogno, poi l'ho mollato quando non mi serviva piu'.

In generale lo considero poco produttivo, pero' io non ho mai subito un torto cosi' grave (ai miei occhi:carneval da considerarlo degno di rancore per anni... se capitasse non so come reagirei... ma basta pensare allo scooter impacchettato per farsi un'idea.:carneval:

I sentimenti vanno espressi


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Ma l'essenziale varia da persona a persona... mi sono trasportata il rancore finche' ne ho avuto bisogno, poi l'ho mollato quando non mi serviva piu'.
> 
> In generale lo considero poco produttivo, pero' io non ho mai subito un torto cosi' grave (ai miei occhi:carneval da considerarlo degno di rancore per anni... se capitasse non so come reagirei... ma basta pensare allo scooter impacchettato per farsi un'idea.:carneval:
> 
> I sentimenti vanno espressi


la rabbia all'inizio è essenziale, ma se ce la si trascina ditro anni secondo me corrode. E' come mangiare sempre piccante, poi non si sentono gli altri sapori... :carneval:
Lo scooter impacchettato è un atto psicomagico perfetto, che neanche Jodorowsky inventerebbe meglio. Una liberazione totale, imho:rotfl:


----------



## Sgargiula (6 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *la rabbia all'inizio è essenziale, ma se ce la si trascina ditro anni secondo me corrode.* E' come mangiare sempre piccante, poi non si sentono gli altri sapori... :carneval:
> Lo scooter impacchettato è un atto psicomagico perfetto, che neanche Jodorowsky inventerebbe meglio. Una liberazione totale, imho:rotfl:


Pero' bisognerebbe considerare il danno ricevuto e la capacita' della persona di ammortizzare

Io mangio sempre piccante:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Pero' *bisognerebbe considerare il danno ricevuto* e la capacita' della persona di ammortizzare
> 
> Io mangio sempre piccante:rotfl::rotfl:


 Quello si, certo. Però resto convinto che se si insiste troppo, una cosa sicuramente utile all'inizio, col tempo  può diventare una pistola puntata perennemente alla tempia...
 Pure io, ma fosse la sola cazzata che faccio... :rotfl:


----------



## Sgargiula (6 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quello si, certo. Però resto convinto che se si insiste troppo, una cosa sicuramente utile all'inizio, col tempo  può diventare una pistola puntata perennemente alla tempia...
> * Pure io, ma fosse la sola cazzata che faccio*... :rotfl:


Alla laurea le mie care amichette mi fecero un cartellone tipo Wanted (possibly dead) con tutti i miei capi d'accusa... ahhh bei tempi:carneval:


----------



## Sgargiula (6 Maggio 2010)

Ops chiedo perdono per l'OT... lo staff puo' buttare tutto altrove volendo:unhappy:


----------



## Verena67 (6 Maggio 2010)

Io dico che in generale le vicende vissute "colorano" gli occhiali con cui vediamo la vita, specie con l'andare avanti degli anni.

 E' cosa ben diversa  dal portarsi dietro i "rancori".


----------



## MK (6 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io dico che in generale le vicende vissute "colorano" gli occhiali con cui vediamo la vita, specie con l'andare avanti degli anni.
> 
> E' cosa ben diversa dal portarsi dietro i "rancori".


O scolorano, dipende.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si percepisce. Sarà pure maneggevole, ma sarebbe meglio se la dimenticassi da qualche parte o te la rubassero...


 Vorrei vedere te... :singleeye:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io dico che in generale le vicende vissute "colorano" gli occhiali con cui vediamo la vita, specie con l'andare avanti degli anni.
> 
> E' cosa ben diversa dal portarsi dietro i "rancori".


 Chiarisco che sta tutto in valigia, ma non colora per nulla la mia visione della vita.
Infatti non ho preso una pastiglietta in anni... e ho un gusto della vita che auguro a tutti... ma non digerisco più però le cazzate che la gente SI racconta per non affrontare se stessa.


----------



## Sgargiula (6 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vorrei vedere te... :singleeye:



Pure io :voodoo:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Maggio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Pure io :voodoo:


 :up:


----------



## Impunito (8 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> :up::up::up:


Quoto e riquoto quintina, forse per comodità dirà qualcuno ... magari il mio sforzo sarà quello di fargli capire che siamo tutti fallibili, che possiamo cadere ma non per questo sentirci una c..cc., che forse intorno a noi tutti questi genitori fedeli (cosa c'entra genitore con fedele non lo so) che di fare i padri e le madri non gliene importa niente e che son bravi solo a giudicare gli errori degli altri senza vedere i propri ... che di queste persone se ne può fare tranquillamente a meno ... io mi sento ferito dalla vita, la pensavo diversa, forse un pò più semplice e lineare di come è veramente, molto bianco e nero, ma qui la gamma dei grigi gli fa un baffo ad Ansel Adams buonanima ... Daniele, sei molto bianco e nero, mi dispiace per te, ma la vita è (purtroppo o per fortuna) piena di colori, oltre che di mille sfumature di grigio, e forse te ne stai perdendo un bel pò di questi colori, ho la sensazione che tu sia abbastanza giovane rispetto alla media ddi questi forum, lasciati andare tranquillo, i colori non ammazzano nessuno.
Saluti


----------



## Isola (10 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> lo so' che non sono felice ora e non lo saro' mai. Lo so' che lui non lascera' mai la moglie, lo so' che sono condannata a soffrire e a una vita d'inferno...ma non riesco a dire basta.


 
Tranquilla (si fa per dire) se non riesci a dire basta è perchè ancora non hai toccato il fondo, non hai la spinta giusta per poter risalire.
Arriverà il fondo... e poi ci sarà una svolta, drammatica, in qualsiasi caso.
Ti leggo da tanto tempo, fin dall'inizio ti ho detto che siete stati la toppa l'uno per l'altro, tu e il tuo amante, per non affrontare la vostra vera vita e per non completare la vostra vera essenza di esseri umani. 
Ti infastidisci, ti ho infastidita anche io e lo hai palesemente espresso, lo posso capire, la verità spesso è dura sbattuta in faccia così. 
Ti offendi, ti senti giudicata, lo posso capire. 
Quello che non capisco è che cosa vuoi: cosa vuoi? 
nel tuo stesso messaggio sei stata chiara: 
*so' che non sono felice ora e non lo saro' mai*
bene, è questo che vuoi?  
Sai nella vita esistono situazioni irrisolvibili, e io le ho vissute, non sulla mia pelle, ma sulla pelle dei miei genitori, e so che le tragedie sono altre, di certo non queste. Questo forum, che io leggo da mesi, (e sono una persona comune, come tante, non perfetta, ma umana, a volte sono stata fiera di me stessa e a volte mi sono vergognata di me stessa), questo forum è ricco, pieno zeppo, di persone che hanno osservato, compreso, accettato i loro errori, e con determinazione  hanno faticato per rimettere la loro vita sui binari corretti; hanno fatto una scelta.
Tu una scelta invece non vuoi farla, questo probabilmente è dovuto al fatto che non hai ancora sofferto abbastanza, non hai ancora toccato il fondo. Io non te lo sto augurando, perchè mai dovrei?! Neppure ti conosco. Penso solo che ad ogni azione corrisponda una reazione e quindi evidentemente non è ancora successa l'azione giusta che possa scatenare la tua reazione decisiva.
Continua a sbattere la testa contro questo muro, cercando disperatamente una finestra che non c'è. Fai. Non hai altra scelta.
Qualsiasi imposizione non avrebbe senso, non sarebbe spontanea, ma forzata e di conseguenza non sarebbe durevole. 
Il cambiamento di rotta deve venirti spontaneo.
Non ti avevo più scritta da quel momento perchè ho visto (e ho ragione!!) che tu leggi, si ma non vuoi leggere, tu scrivi, si ma non vuoi risposte, tu ti metti in gioco qui a modo tuo, ma non partecipi davvero.
Cosa vuoi?
Vuoi questo: 
*so' che non sono felice ora e non lo saro' mai*
bene, sono parole tue, le hai dette tu.
Continua su questa strada finchè non vorrai DAVVERO altro. Allora e solo allora cambierai strada spontaneamente e senza i consigli di nessuno.

Chi è causa dei propri mali pianga se stesso.

Ciao


----------



## Papero (11 Maggio 2010)

Isola ha detto:


> Tranquilla (si fa per dire) se non riesci a dire basta è perchè ancora non hai toccato il fondo, non hai la spinta giusta per poter risalire.
> Arriverà il fondo... e poi ci sarà una svolta, drammatica, in qualsiasi caso.
> Ti leggo da tanto tempo, fin dall'inizio ti ho detto che siete stati la toppa l'uno per l'altro, tu e il tuo amante, per non affrontare la vostra vera vita e per non completare la vostra vera essenza di esseri umani.
> Ti infastidisci, ti ho infastidita anche io e lo hai palesemente espresso, lo posso capire, la verità spesso è dura sbattuta in faccia così.
> ...


Magnifica isola, hai reso perfettamente l'idea. E' un pò come smettere di fumare per un fumatore incallito... fino a che non provi sulla tua pelle che il fumo fa veramente male non smetti. Io ho sperimentato questa cosa sia per il fumo che per la doppia vita che facevo... Nel primo caso stavo per lasciarci la vita e nel secondo.... idem!


----------



## Kid (11 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Magnifica isola, hai reso perfettamente l'idea. E' un pò come smettere di fumare per un fumatore incallito... fino a che non provi sulla tua pelle che il fumo fa veramente male non smetti. Io ho sperimentato questa cosa sia per il fumo che per la doppia vita che facevo... Nel primo caso stavo per lasciarci la vita e nel secondo.... idem!



Ma com'è che vado dicendo da un pò di tempo le stesse cose e mi becco solo un mare di insulti?!?!  :mexican:


----------



## Anna A (11 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma com'è che vado dicendo da un pò di tempo le stesse cose e mi becco solo un mare di insulti?!?! :mexican:


no, no se li becca anche lui ..:rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (11 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Magnifica isola, hai reso perfettamente l'idea. E' un pò come smettere di fumare per un fumatore incallito... fino a che non provi sulla tua pelle che il fumo fa veramente male non smetti. Io ho sperimentato questa cosa sia per il fumo che per la doppia vita che facevo... Nel primo caso stavo per lasciarci la vita e nel secondo.... idem!


va bè.. che paragoni..
il fatto è che tu ti eri infognato con una tipa assurda.. ma mica per questo tutte le storie sono uguali, eh..


----------



## Verena67 (11 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma com'è che vado dicendo da un pò di tempo le stesse cose e mi becco solo un mare di insulti?!?!  :mexican:



sei un incompreso!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Elisa (11 Maggio 2010)

Isola ha detto:


> Tranquilla (si fa per dire) se non riesci a dire basta è perchè ancora non hai toccato il fondo, non hai la spinta giusta per poter risalire.
> Arriverà il fondo... e poi ci sarà una svolta, drammatica, in qualsiasi caso.
> Ti leggo da tanto tempo, fin dall'inizio ti ho detto che siete stati la toppa l'uno per l'altro, tu e il tuo amante, per non affrontare la vostra vera vita e per non completare la vostra vera essenza di esseri umani.
> Ti infastidisci, ti ho infastidita anche io e lo hai palesemente espresso, lo posso capire, la verità spesso è dura sbattuta in faccia così.
> ...


Ciao! mi dispiace che sono venuta fuori come quella che e' qui x sfogarsi ma senza accettare critiche o altro.
Ma e' cosi', avete ragione.
Forse non voglio aprire gli occhi, per non vedere quello che realmente c'e': NIENTE! 
Il niente x cui ho dato tutta me stessa, mettendo in gioco la mia vita e quella dei miei cari. Per cui ho tradito un marito fantastico e tolto del tempo (anche magari solo con la testa) ai miei figli e alla mia vita in genere. Ho pianto, sono stata male (ma x davvero, fisicamente), ho fatto cazzate, ho sprecato energie.
Mi dicevo...ho trovato l'uomo della mia vita, anche x lui e' cosi', lo faccio per questo. La vita e' una, devo seguire quello che sento.
E forse non volevo sentirmi le cose che avete scritto, troppo vere da accettare. Troppo brutte.
Come ho scritto su "ancora io..." ci sto' lavorando, non ne sono ancora uscita, ma almeno ho aperto il cervello e il cuore.
Ho chiaro che se continuero' a stare con quello, sara' solo xuna relazione da amanti. Non c'e' altro.
Ho chiaro che se nn tronchero', continuero' a stare male xche' non e' nella mia natura avere una doppia vita. Quindi se continuero' la relazione extra continuero' a stare male,a non dare in casa ME STESSA veramente. Ma saro' solo "un fantasma"...perche' infelice dentro.
Ripeto...ci sto' lavorando...e per me e' gia' tanto visto che fino poco tempo fa' non riuscivo nemmeno a vedere tutte le cose che ora ho chiare.
Grazie a voi...anche se a volte mi "avete fatto male"...si perche' avete ragione: la verita' fa male. E non la si vuole ne' vedere ne' accettare.
Soprattutto una: non sono quello che pensavo di essere, una persona "pulita".


----------



## Papero (11 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma com'è che vado dicendo da un pò di tempo le stesse cose e mi becco solo un mare di insulti?!?!  :mexican:


PROBABILMENTE SCRIVI ANCHE ALTRE FREGNACCIE 



Anna A ha detto:


> no, no se li becca anche lui ..:rotfl:


Ma che dici? Io cerco di squotere la tipa, ho quotato isola, limitatevi al quote. grazie



Anna A ha detto:


> va bè.. che paragoni..
> il fatto è che tu ti eri infognato con una tipa assurda.. ma mica per questo tutte le storie sono uguali, eh..


Il paragone calza professoressa. possibile che tutte le volte che scrivo tu spunti e rompi le uova nel paniere? Ne faccio volentieri a meno eh


----------



## Kid (11 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Soprattutto una: non sono quello che pensavo di essere, una persona "pulita".





:up:


----------



## Kid (11 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sei un incompreso!:mrgreen::mrgreen:



Genio?


----------



## Papero (11 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao! mi dispiace che sono venuta fuori come quella che e' qui x sfogarsi ma senza accettare critiche o altro.
> Ma e' cosi', avete ragione.
> Forse non voglio aprire gli occhi, per non vedere quello che realmente c'e': NIENTE!
> Il niente x cui ho dato tutta me stessa, mettendo in gioco la mia vita e quella dei miei cari. _*Per cui ho tradito un marito fantastico e tolto del tempo (anche magari solo con la testa) ai miei figli e alla mia vita in genere.*_ Ho pianto, sono stata male (ma x davvero, fisicamente), ho fatto cazzate, ho sprecato energie.
> ...


Mi fa piacere che tu ti stia "sbloccando". E mi fa piacere essere stato utile alla causa, vedo che ti stai rendendo conto di come stiano le cose. Mi dispiace esser stato duro, sono sicuro che sei una mamma fantastica e che accudisci i tuoi figli sicuramente benissimo. Come dici te la verità fa male ma se riesci a renderti conto che stavi (stai?) sbagliando sei già a buon punto... E questo alla faccia di tutte le galline che sono intervenute aggredendo coloro che asserivano che quando tradisci rubi il tempo a chi ti vuol bene (nel tuo caso i tuoi figli e tuo marito)


----------



## Amoremio (11 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> .......
> Soprattutto una: non sono quello che pensavo di essere, una persona "pulita".


ma ricorda che questa non è una condizione necessariamente permanente
chi cade si può rialzare
chi si sporca si può ripulire


----------



## Kid (11 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere che tu ti stia "sbloccando". E mi fa piacere essere stato utile alla causa, vedo che ti stai rendendo conto di come stiano le cose. Mi dispiace esser stato duro, sono sicuro che sei una mamma fantastica e che accudisci i tuoi figli sicuramente benissimo. Come dici te la verità fa male ma se riesci a renderti conto che stavi (stai?) sbagliando sei già a buon punto... E questo alla faccia di tutte le galline che sono intervenute aggredendo coloro che asserivano che quando tradisci rubi il tempo a chi ti vuol bene (nel tuo caso i tuoi figli e tuo marito)


Quoto tutto, vale anche per me.

Anche se sono convinto che alla fin fine se ne uscirà sarà anche per merito degli "stronzi" come me e papero.

E poi io sono duro solo qui... nella vita come tutti sanno sono un orsacchiottone!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere che tu ti stia "sbloccando". E mi fa piacere essere stato utile alla causa, vedo che ti stai rendendo conto di come stiano le cose. Mi dispiace esser stato duro, sono sicuro che sei una mamma fantastica e che accudisci i tuoi figli sicuramente benissimo. Come dici te la verità fa male ma se riesci a renderti conto che stavi (stai?) sbagliando sei già a buon punto... E questo alla faccia di *tutte le galline* che sono intervenute aggredendo coloro che asserivano che quando tradisci rubi il tempo a chi ti vuol bene (nel tuo caso i tuoi figli e tuo marito)


 
Uè Paperino, sarei io una delle galline?

Sta' halmino eh, guarda che un tu te lo puoi permettere di dirmi gallina!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Verena67 (11 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Soprattutto una: non sono quello che pensavo di essere, una persona "pulita".



E invece no, non è questione di essere "puliti",  tutti sbagliamo, chi è senza peccato..., è questione di vedere la realtà e se stessi non con gli occhiali rosa, ma per quel che sono. Chi si trova ad affrontare esperienze "brutte" impara, non dal fallimento in sé (questo sarebbe riduttivo!) ma dal cammino fatto per uscirne!
FORZA!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Uè Paperino, sarei io una delle galline?
> 
> Sta' halmino eh, guarda che un tu te lo puoi permettere di dirmi gallina!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


galline vecchie fanno buon brodo!:mexican:


----------



## Papero (11 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Uè Paperino, sarei io una delle galline?
> 
> Sta' halmino eh, guarda che un tu te lo puoi permettere di dirmi gallina!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :incazzato:

Sta halma ciccia! stahalmaaa!!! Un l'ho miha detto attè chettu sei una gallina!! Tettù sei una giusta e se tummel'ha detto voldire che inquì momento l'era giusto dimmelo. Tullo sai he ti 'oglio un monte di bene 

P.S. sehondo me untunn'hai hapito una sega


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :incazzato:
> 
> Sta halma ciccia! stahalmaaa!!! Un l'ho miha detto attè chettu sei una gallina!! Tettù sei una giusta e se tummel'ha detto voldire che inquì momento l'era giusto dimmelo. Tullo sai he ti 'oglio un monte di bene
> 
> P.S. sehondo me untunn'hai hapito una sega


 
ho hapito tutto tuttissimo sta' tranhuillo tesoruccio he io hapisco sempre tutto!


----------



## Anna A (11 Maggio 2010)

*ma pensa te..*



Papero ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere che tu ti stia "sbloccando". E mi fa piacere essere stato utile alla causa, vedo che ti stai rendendo conto di come stiano le cose. Mi dispiace esser stato duro, sono sicuro che sei una mamma fantastica e che accudisci i tuoi figli sicuramente benissimo. Come dici te la verità fa male ma se riesci a renderti conto che stavi (stai?) sbagliando sei già a buon punto... E questo alla faccia di tutte *le galline* che sono intervenute aggredendo coloro che asserivano che quando tradisci rubi il tempo a chi ti vuol bene (nel tuo caso i tuoi figli e tuo marito)


tranquillo che eviterò di commentare qualsiasi cosa scriverai da ora in poi, non prima però di un bel vai a cagare.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> tranquillo che eviterò di commentare qualsiasi cosa scriverai da ora in poi, non prima però di un bel vai a cagare.



beh, dai non prendertela, sarem galline, allora lui è ...pollo!:mexican:


----------



## Papero (11 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> tranquillo che eviterò di commentare qualsiasi cosa scriverai da ora in poi, non prima però di _*un bel vai a cagare*_.


:mrgreen::rotfl::mrgreen: grazie e altrettanto eh! 

Oh Annina ma che ti sei sentita tirata in causa? Ti ho dato direttamente della gallina? non mi pare! 





Verena67 ha detto:


> beh, dai non prendertela, sarem galline, allora lui è ...pollo!:mexican:


Che sono stato un pollaccio sono stato il primo ad ammetterlo! Però caxxo, basta che "apra bocca" e sbuca l'annina a ricordarmi di quanto sia stato pollo e che la bastarda era bastarda! vada per la bastarda ma pollo ora non lo sono più!

:rotfl: e comunque te il senso dell'umorismo dove l'hai lasciato? :incazzato:


----------



## Elisa (11 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> :mrgreen::rotfl::mrgreen: grazie e altrettanto eh!
> 
> Oh Annina ma che ti sei sentita tirata in causa? Ti ho dato direttamente della gallina? non mi pare!
> 
> ...


 
we NON LITIGATE!!


----------



## Papero (11 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> we NON LITIGATE!!


Ma nooo!! Figurati se litigo con l'Anna!


----------



## Isola (11 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Magnifica isola, hai reso perfettamente l'idea. E' un pò come smettere di fumare per un fumatore incallito... fino a che non provi sulla tua pelle che il fumo fa veramente male non smetti. Io ho sperimentato questa cosa sia per il fumo che per la doppia vita che facevo... Nel primo caso stavo per lasciarci la vita e nel secondo.... idem!


 
Grazie, ma è solo sulla mia pelle che ho imparato, io non credo tanto agli errori, credo piuttosto che nella vita ci siano lezioni da imparare.
Nel mio piccolo ho imparato...

Cmq, io apprezzo tanto i tuoi interventi Papero, e anche quelli di Kid, che in effetti ha detto più o meno le stesse cose mie, ma in un tono forse un po' più accusatorio. 
Io invece non mi voglio mettere nella posizione di dire cosa è giusto e cosa è sbagliato, penso di non averne il diritto, in fondo chi sbaglia è il primo a pagare i suoi stessi errori, se ha un anima. Resta il fatto che questo forum è pieno di belle persone,  "giuste", "sbagliate", in poche parole VIVE, con tutto quello che comporta vivere...

Un abbraccio a tutti.
Isola


----------



## Isola (11 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao! mi dispiace che sono venuta fuori come quella che e' qui x sfogarsi ma senza accettare critiche o altro.
> Ma e' cosi', avete ragione.
> Forse non voglio aprire gli occhi, per non vedere quello che realmente c'e': NIENTE!
> Il niente x cui ho dato tutta me stessa, mettendo in gioco la mia vita e quella dei miei cari. Per cui ho tradito un marito fantastico e tolto del tempo (anche magari solo con la testa) ai miei figli e alla mia vita in genere. Ho pianto, sono stata male (ma x davvero, fisicamente), ho fatto cazzate, ho sprecato energie.
> ...


 
Allora Elisa,
tu devi imparare a dare il giusto peso alle cose. Lo so che è difficile, perchè sei immersa in una tempesta di confusione, ma devi imparare.
Vedi, quello che è successo in questo periodo nella tua vita, da quando hai "aperto gli occhi", magari anche leggendo il forum, è fondamentale, perchè tu stai iniziando a prendere consapevolezza di te stessa.
Non è una cosa da poco, credimi, c'è gente che preferisce cazzeggiare tutto il giorno con passatempi di ogni tipo, piuttosto che mettersi seduti in silenzio a guardarsi dentro. Quindi, questo primo passo che hai compiuto, è come il primo passo che compie un bimbo che non sa camminare, da li, da quel primo passo, seguiranno gli altri.
Elisa, sii fiera di te, tu stai uscendo dalla illusione che si era costruita, per colpa tua, sua (del tuo amante), delle dinamiche, delle circostanze, del bisogno di affetto ed emozioni che a volte abbiamo tutti.
Sii fiera  del tuo primo passo. Adesso sai come stanno le cose, adesso vedi chiaramente la realtà.
Lascia stare quanti anni hai impiegato per arrivare a questa visione limpida, a che serve fustigarti? A chi serve? Il passato è passato, adesso tu devi lavorare sul presente, giorno per giorno, RICOSTRUIRTI, ricostruire Elisa, senza distrazioni, senza quell'appiglio che avevi con la tua storia parallela. Ricostruendo una Elisa più sana, più forte, una Elisa che si basta da sè, che si ama, che vive bene la propria vita, solo allora potrai cominciare a capire che tipo di piega vuoi far prendere al tuo futuro. Personalmente credo, MA é SOLO LA MIA OPINIONE, credo che tu non ami tuo marito, non ami il tuo amante e non ami neppure te, e su questo devi lavorare. Devi iniziare ad amarti. Prendi le distanze.
Magari poi ricostruirai la tua storia con tuo marito, chi lo sa.
Di certo, per tradirlo 4 anni, devi ammettere onestamente con te stessa, che ...... amore?! BOh!!!
Poi certo bisogna vedere cosa si intende per amore. Ma qui il discorso diventa lungo.

Cmq Elisa, adesso che hai fatto il primo passo, inizia a camminare.
Dai tuoi messaggi mi è sempre arrivato il tuo tormento, quasi palpabile.
E' triste che un essere umano debba ridursi così, schiacciato, totalmente succube del peso delle sue stesse azioni.
Non fustigarti, ma procedi verso la liberazione di te stessa dalla prigione che ti sei costruita.

Ciao.

Isola


----------



## Elisa (12 Maggio 2010)

Isola ha detto:


> Allora Elisa,
> tu devi imparare a dare il giusto peso alle cose. Lo so che è difficile, perchè sei immersa in una tempesta di confusione, ma devi imparare.
> Vedi, quello che è successo in questo periodo nella tua vita, da quando hai "aperto gli occhi", magari anche leggendo il forum, è fondamentale, perchè tu stai iniziando a prendere consapevolezza di te stessa.
> Non è una cosa da poco, credimi, c'è gente che preferisce cazzeggiare tutto il giorno con passatempi di ogni tipo, piuttosto che mettersi seduti in silenzio a guardarsi dentro. Quindi, questo primo passo che hai compiuto, è come il primo passo che compie un bimbo che non sa camminare, da li, da quel primo passo, seguiranno gli altri.
> ...


Ciao Isola, ti ringrazio tantissimo per il tuo intervento, molto bello e soprattutto molto vero. A volte mi stupisco come persone "conociute" qui , in poche righe, riescano a capire in qualche modo chi "sta dietro" a delle frasi...a volte mi "consola" anche un po' questa cosa. Vuol dire che tutto sommato non sono un "caso raro", ma probabilmente anche qualcun altro ha vissuto la mia "esperienza".
Ti do' ragione sul fatto che non amo ne' quello (anche se purtroppo a me sembra ancora di si, uff!!), ne' mio marito e dulcis in fondu...nemmeno me stessa alla fine.
Altrimenti non avrei fatto cose di cui "non sono fiera" e non mi sarei fatta "trattare" come zerbino da quello...forse e' il mio disperato bisogno di sentirmi amata e viva, che no so' bene da cosa dipenda, e che non mi e' passato nonostante due figli meravigliosi che adoro e che mi danno tantissimo. 
E' dura uscirne ora...come hai detto tu almeno ho preso consapevolezza della "realta'" delle cose, si forse e' gia' tanto visto che prima invece vedevo un mondo che non c'era, fatto dal grande amore trovato che mi ama tanto ma che si "sacrifica" x il bene dei figli...seeeeeeeeeee come no! 
Comunque a parte sto' discorso trito e ritrito,ora sono qui...un passo piccolo piccolo l'ho fatto, vediamo se riesco a fare anche gli altri...

Grazie di cuore...


----------



## Amoremio (12 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao Isola, ti ringrazio tantissimo per il tuo intervento, molto bello e soprattutto molto vero. A volte mi stupisco come persone "conociute" qui , in poche righe, riescano a capire in qualche modo chi "sta dietro" a delle frasi...a volte mi "consola" anche un po' questa cosa. Vuol dire che tutto sommato non sono un "caso raro", ma probabilmente anche qualcun altro ha vissuto la mia "esperienza".
> Ti do' ragione sul fatto che non amo ne' quello (anche se purtroppo a me sembra ancora di si, uff!!), ne' mio marito e dulcis in fondu...nemmeno me stessa alla fine.
> Altrimenti non avrei fatto cose di cui "non sono fiera" e non mi sarei fatta "trattare" come zerbino da quello...forse e' il mio disperato bisogno di sentirmi amata e viva, che no so' bene da cosa dipenda, e che non mi e' passato nonostante due figli meravigliosi che adoro e che mi danno tantissimo.
> E' dura uscirne ora...come hai detto tu almeno ho preso consapevolezza della "realta'" delle cose, si forse e' gia' tanto visto che prima invece vedevo un mondo che non c'era, fatto dal grande amore trovato che mi ama tanto ma che si "sacrifica" x il bene dei figli...seeeeeeeeeee come no!
> ...


è abbastanza evidente che tu non ti voglia bene
hai bisogno che altri dimostrino di amarti per aver la "prova" che anche tu meriti qualcosa che tu non provi per te stessa
e quando credi di aver avuto questa "prova", neghi l'evidenza che ti dimostrerebbe che la prova non c'è, è fasulla
ti abbarbichi alla minima parvenza perchè, se la "prova" cade, cade anche il tuo valore

accecata da questo, non riesci a vedere altro

non vedi in particolare tuo marito
forse ricominci a percepirlo solo ora, dato che le poche cose che ora ne dici son ben diverse da quelle dei primi post

ma ancora non lo vedi bene

forse vedresti un uomo che, per non perderti, si è attaccato a tutto ciò che poteva, e magari si è detto un sacco di bugie (forse simili a quelle che ti sei detta tu a proposito dell'altro)

non te lo dico perchè tu decida di restare con lui
ma perchè, magari, quella è la "prova"
lo stesso comportamento che tu puoi aver interpretato come disinteresse o di essere "senza palle" potrebbe essere quello di un uomo il cui amore per te è stato più forte dell'orgoglio


----------



## Anna A (12 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è abbastanza evidente che tu non ti voglia bene
> hai bisogno che altri dimostrino di amarti per aver la "prova" che anche tu meriti qualcosa che tu non provi per te stessa
> e quando credi di aver avuto questa "prova", neghi l'evidenza che ti dimostrerebbe che la prova non c'è, è fasulla
> ti abbarbichi alla minima parvenza perchè, se la "prova" cade, cade anche il tuo valore
> ...


potrebbe essere, sì.


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere che tu ti stia "sbloccando". E mi fa piacere essere stato utile alla causa, vedo che ti stai rendendo conto di come stiano le cose. Mi dispiace esser stato duro, sono sicuro che sei una mamma fantastica e che accudisci i tuoi figli sicuramente benissimo. Come dici te la verità fa male ma se riesci a renderti conto che stavi (stai?) sbagliando sei già a buon punto... E questo alla faccia* di tutte le galline che sono intervenute aggredendo coloro che asserivano che quando tradisci rubi il tempo a chi ti vuol bene (nel tuo caso i tuoi figli e tuo marito)*


gallina no...almeno faraona:singleeye:


----------



## Papero (12 Maggio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> gallina no...almeno faraona:singleeye:


quocto, faraona


----------

